# Parliamo di serie tv



## Spot (27 Luglio 2015)

Io ne sono una drogata.
O almeno lo ero, ora mi sto forzatamente disintossicando.
Cosa state guardando al momento?


----------



## passante (27 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io ne sono una drogata.
> O almeno lo ero, ora mi sto forzatamente disintossicando.
> Cosa state guardando al momento?


*Perception.* mi piace molto: lui è Erik Cormak (will & grace, ti ricordi?) ed è un professore universitario schizofrenico consulente FBI. molto bello, secondo me, il suo rapporto con la propria malattia e le proprie allucinazioni. a volte un po' troppo fantasioso, in alcune trovate, ma tant'è... Lo guardiamo rigorosamente in lingua originale. 

Appena lo finiamo (tra poco, purtroppo, perché ne hanno fatto solo tre stagioni e dobbiamo guardare solo un paio di episodi) abbiamo da vedere *True detective*, seconda serie (sono usciti i primi 5 episodi, direi).

E tu che guardi?


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io ne sono una drogata.
> O almeno lo ero, ora mi sto forzatamente disintossicando.
> Cosa state guardando al momento?


Da poco finito Sense8. La seconda di Penny Dreadful è stata deludente. Sto provando Mr Robot, ma mi ha già stufato. La seconda di True Detective l'ho appena cominciata. Consiglio, invece, The Jinx.


----------



## Spot (27 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> *Perception.* mi piace molto: lui è Erik Cormak (will & grace, ti ricordi?) ed è un professore universitario schizofrenico consulente FBI. molto bello, secondo me, il suo rapporto con la propria malattia e le proprie allucinazioni. a volte un po' troppo fantasioso, in alcune trovate, ma tant'è... Lo guardiamo rigorosamente in lingua originale.
> 
> Appena lo finiamo (tra poco, purtroppo, perché ne hanno fatto solo tre stagioni e dobbiamo guardare solo un paio di episodi) abbiamo da vedere *True detective*, seconda serie (sono usciti i primi 5 episodi, direi).
> 
> E tu che guardi?


True detective (la seconda) l'ho iniziata anche io, ma i primi episodi li ho trovati poco emozionanti.
Stessa cosa per Penny Dreadful, peccato.

Al momento (non appena avrò un po' di tempo) penso che mi concentrerò sulla terza stagione di Orphan Black. Le prime due sono state gestite benissimo, con un ottimo equilibrio tra dramma e humor e un'attrice principale davvero in gamba e versatile, dato il ruolo particolare.

In cantiere ho poco altro al momento. Mi mantengo leggera.
Però tra le ultime che ho visto consiglierei due chicche:
Fargo, una serie antologica che riprende l'ononimo dei Coen (i quali mi sa mettono mano anche alla sceneggiatura, ma non sono sicura). Violenta quanto basta.

Utopia, una sorta di thriller complottistico distopico che gira intorno ad una graphic novel. Molto affascinante.


----------



## Nicka (27 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> *Perception.* mi piace molto: lui è Erik Cormak (will & grace, ti ricordi?) ed è un professore universitario schizofrenico consulente FBI. molto bello, secondo me, il suo rapporto con la propria malattia e le proprie allucinazioni. a volte un po' troppo fantasioso, in alcune trovate, ma tant'è... Lo guardiamo rigorosamente in lingua originale.
> 
> Appena lo finiamo (tra poco, purtroppo, perché ne hanno fatto solo tre stagioni e dobbiamo guardare solo un paio di episodi) abbiamo da vedere *True detective*, seconda serie (sono usciti i primi 5 episodi, direi).
> 
> E tu che guardi?


Ma sbaglio o Perception lo hanno chiuso con la seconda stagione? Non so se ho letto male...in ogni caso la prima mi era piaciuta particolarmente...

Mi spiace che mi diciate che la seconda stagione di Penny Dreadful sia deludente...la prima è stata bella!!


----------



## passante (27 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sbaglio o Perception lo hanno chiuso con la seconda stagione? Non so se ho letto male...in ogni caso la prima mi era piaciuta particolarmente...
> 
> Mi spiace che mi diciate che la seconda stagione di Penny Dreadful sia deludente...la prima è stata bella!!


terza, terza. a me piace.

penny dreadful  invece non la conosco: di che cosa parla?


----------



## passante (27 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Da poco finito Sense8. La seconda di Penny Dreadful è stata deludente. Sto provando Mr Robot, ma mi ha già stufato. La seconda di True Detective l'ho appena cominciata. Consiglio, invece, The Jinx.


come è the jinx? che storia ha?



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> True detective (la seconda) l'ho iniziata anche io, ma i primi episodi li ho trovati poco emozionanti.
> Stessa cosa per Penny Dreadful, peccato.
> 
> Al momento (non appena avrò un po' di tempo) penso che mi concentrerò sulla terza stagione di Orphan Black. Le prime due sono state gestite benissimo, con un ottimo equilibrio tra dramma e humor e un'attrice principale davvero in gamba e versatile, dato il ruolo particolare.
> ...


com'è orphan black?


----------



## Nicka (27 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> terza, terza. a me piace.
> 
> penny dreadful  invece non la conosco: di che cosa parla?


Allora ho letto male!! Bene! Vedo di mettermi in pari! 

Penny Dreadful ti consiglio di vedere almeno le prime due puntate, il genere è horror...
Quando ho visto la prima ho pensato "ma che grandissima porcata..." 
Sono abbastanza talebana su certe cose, non mi piace si mischino storie che non hanno legami...
Ho però deciso di proseguire e la serie l'ho finita in due giorni...
Evito volutamente di spiegarti di che parla...
In ogni caso i Penny Dreadful sono quei racconti tipo horror di serie B che costavano un penny. Per intenderci molte delle caratteristiche sui vampiri sono nate su questi racconti.
È fatta proprio bene. Prova!


----------



## passante (27 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora ho letto male!! Bene! Vedo di mettermi in pari!
> 
> Penny Dreadful ti consiglio di vedere almeno le prime due puntate, il genere è horror...
> Quando ho visto la prima ho pensato "ma che grandissima porcata..."
> ...


ok proverò... anche se il genere horror non è il nostro.


----------



## banshee (27 Luglio 2015)

Game of Thrones
Breaking Bad (appena finito)
Grey's Anatomy
e sto per iniziare Penny Dreadful...


----------



## passante (27 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Game of Thrones
> Breaking Bad (appena finito)
> Grey's Anatomy
> e sto per iniziare Penny Dreadful...


grey's anatomy... ho desiderato a lungo crepare quella gattamorta di Meredith di mazzate


----------



## banshee (27 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> grey's anatomy... ho desiderato a lungo crepare quella gattamorta di Meredith di mazzate


Oddio Passante tivvubì anche se non ti conosco. Purio. La detesto. E detesto anche Giuppy Izzo, la doppiatrice....
Io amo Cristina.


----------



## banshee (27 Luglio 2015)

Ah dimenticavo. Consiglio vivamente "Spartacus :sangue e sabbia"
Non è molto intellettuale ma ha il suo perchè... :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (27 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Oddio Passante tivvubì anche se non ti conosco. Purio. La detesto. E detesto anche Giuppy Izzo, la doppiatrice....
> Io amo Cristina.


Datemi Owen per una chiavata estemporanea in ascensore!


----------



## banshee (27 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Datemi Owen per una chiavata estemporanea in ascensore!


Che figo che è, lui e Slown...
Oweb recita pure in "Roma", altra serie casta :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (27 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ok proverò... anche se il genere horror non è il nostro.


In genere pure io non ne guardo...mi hanno fatto scaricare American Horror o come si chiama e non ne ho visto manco una puntata...
Penny invece mi è piaciuto molto...ma dai, ti dico solo che è letteratura oltre all'horror!!


----------



## passante (27 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Oddio Passante tivvubì anche se non ti conosco. Purio. La detesto. E detesto anche Giuppy Izzo, la doppiatrice....
> Io amo Cristina.


ecco, già un'altra personalità.



banshee ha detto:


> Ah dimenticavo. Consiglio vivamente "Spartacus :sangue e sabbia"
> Non è molto intellettuale ma ha il suo perchè... :rotfl: :rotfl:


guarda, a casa nostra ci sono due criteri in base ai quali anche una ciofecata può venire seguita fino alla morte (in genere mia, per suicidio): 1. che ci sia un personaggio o una tematica omosessuale (fa eccezione "a modern family" per la quale la coppia Mitchell-Cameron ha dato il colpo di grazia alla mia già provata capacità di sopportazione della serie :unhappy; 2. che ci sia un protagonista che ha un suo perché ("White collar" insegna). quindi anche spartacus si può provare


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2015)

Almost human
Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles
Scrubs
Lie to me

Tutte serie o finite o segate dopo un paio di stagioni (le prime due).


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> abbiamo da vedere *True detective*, seconda serie (sono usciti i primi 5 episodi, direi).


Se vuoi integrare puoi leggerti la recensione di True Detective :rotfl:
http://surpluskilling.blogspot.it/2015/07/true-detective-stagione-2-episodio-6.html


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

sto seguendo the affair
http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/22501-the-affair

poi ho visto the killing, molto particolare secondo me, mi è piaciuto molto il personaggio dello sbirro ex tossico e inaffidabile, che cambia nel corso degli episodi, e diventa amabile


----------



## ivanl (28 Luglio 2015)

C.S.I. (la prima, las Vegas), appena conclusa
Criminal Minds
NCIS
Star Trek (tutte)
Hot in Cleveland
Lie to me
Attualmente nessuna...ogni tanto guardo Rush...si lascia guardare


----------



## oscuro (28 Luglio 2015)

*Bè*

Spazio 1999
wawairde pines, veramente carina appena finita.
walking dead veramente fatta bene....
Z nation...una specie di walking dead da serie b.
1992 la serie che ha fatto sky su mani pulite
Gomorra.


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2015)

Romanzo Criminale, Gomorra, Soprano, The Americans, Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## Nicka (28 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Romanzo Criminale, Gomorra, Soprano, The Americans, Boardwalk Empire.


OT, bentornato!


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> OT, bentornato!


grazie


----------



## banshee (28 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Romanzo Criminale, Gomorra, Soprano, The Americans, Boardwalk Empire.


Mr Nob!!! sei tornato  finalmente 

quoto le prime 3 :up:


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Mr Nob!!! sei tornato  finalmente
> 
> quoto le prime 3 :up:


ciao Missus, bentrovata  eh si finite le prime due settimane


----------



## banshee (28 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao Missus, bentrovata  eh si finite le prime due settimane


io attendo con malcelata giuoia il 14 agosto.... :mexican::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (28 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Romanzo Criminale, Gomorra, Soprano, The Americans, Boardwalk Empire.



grande naggy


----------



## Spot (28 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> com'è orphan black?


Molto bella.
E' una serie di fantascienza ma non proprio. E' un thriller, ma non  proprio. In poche parole c'è lei, Sarah, la protagonista, che conduce  una vita un po' sbandata, la figlia, la tutrice, il fatellastro gay. La  situazione è questa: lei torna nella città in cui vivono figlia e  tutrice. Vuole vedere la figlia, la tutrice non glie lo permette. In  stazione incontra una donna, identica a lei, in lacrime. La donna lascia  i suoi effetti personali sulla banchina e si butta sotto un treno in  corsa. Sarah, dopo un po' di esitazione, ne ruba l'identità, con  l'obiettivo di svuotarle il conto in banca e recuperare il necessario  per portare con sè la figlia.
Questi sono i primi 5 minuti.

Io l'ho conosciuta grazie ad Amleto de Silva (e ti assicuro che se Amlo  dice che una serie tv vale la pena, vale davvero la pena).
Ti lascio un link alla sua recensione se t'interessa: lui sicuramente è più efficace di me :mrgreen:
http://tvzap.kataweb.it/rubriche/84126/orphan-black-undici-sorelle-per-me-posson-bastare/


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> grande naggy


eh si!


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io attendo con malcelata giuoia il 14 agosto.... :mexican::carneval:


pure io... altre due settimane! :up:


----------



## banshee (28 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> pure io... altre due settimane! :up:


ne faccio 3 di fila, non vedo l'ora, spengo tutto, stacco tutto e CIAONE PROPRIO


----------



## Nicka (28 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> pure io... altre due settimane! :up:


----------



## Spot (28 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> In genere pure io non ne guardo...mi hanno fatto scaricare American Horror o come si chiama e non ne ho visto manco una puntata...
> Penny invece mi è piaciuto molto...ma dai, ti dico solo che è letteratura oltre all'horror!!


Beh, Penny è ispirata a nientepopodimenoche a un lavoro di Moore. Micacazzi.

American Horror Story è interessante, soprattutto le prime 3 (la quarta mi annoia terribilmente). Io te la consiglierei.


----------



## banshee (28 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Beh, Penny è ispirata a nientepopodimenoche a un lavoro di Moore. Micacazzi.
> 
> American Horror Story è interessante, soprattutto le prime 3 (la quarta mi annoia terribilmente). Io te la consiglierei.


io non l'ho vista ma me ne parlano tutti bene, me la consigli?


----------



## Spot (28 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io non l'ho vista ma me ne parlano tutti bene, me la consigli?


Se sei fan dell'horror assolutamente si, guadati almeno le prime due. Tanto è un'antologica pure questa.
Gioca molto sui topoi del genere ed è divertente ritrovarli accostati tutti insieme.
Inoltre c'è un ottima Jessica Lange che alla sua età è ancora una gran figa.


----------



## banshee (28 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Se sei fan dell'horror assolutamente si, guadati almeno le prime due. Tanto è un'antologica pure questa.
> Gioca molto sui topoi del genere ed è divertente ritrovarli accostati tutti insieme.
> Inoltre c'è un ottima Jessica Lange che alla sua età è ancora una gran figa.


ehm veramente no :unhappy: io non guardo film horror, i miei amici mi avevano assicurato fosse poco horror......

mentitori :diffi:


----------



## Spot (28 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ehm veramente no :unhappy: io non guardo film horror, i miei amici mi avevano assicurato fosse poco horror......
> 
> mentitori :diffi:


Ma.. aspetta... Penny Dreadful o American Horror?
La seconda è decisamente Horror, la prima un po' meno.


----------



## banshee (28 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma.. aspetta... Penny Dreadful o American Horror?
> La seconda è decisamente Horror, la prima un po' meno.


Penny! America Horror non ci penso proprio  io ho avuto paura con The Blair Witch Project, non c'ho dormito una settimana :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (28 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Penny! America Horror non ci penso proprio  io ho avuto paura con The Blair Witch Project, non c'ho dormito una settimana :unhappy:


Penny te lo consiglio io!


----------



## Spot (28 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Penny! America Horror non ci penso proprio  io ho avuto paura con The Blair Witch Project, non c'ho dormito una settimana :unhappy:


Ahhhhhhhhhh!! Penny si e no, l'idea è davvero buona, ma la storia tende a scemare. Guardati la prima che è bella avvincente.  E no, non è propriamente horror, anche se si concentra sui personaggi della letteratura orrorifica.


----------



## banshee (28 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Penny te lo consiglio io!


si ma quant è horror? no perché io sono fifonissima :rotfl::rotfl: poi non se dorme...


----------



## Spot (28 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> si ma quant è horror? no perché io sono fifonissima :rotfl::rotfl: poi non se dorme...


C'è solo qualche vampiro un po' bruttino qua e là


----------



## Nicka (28 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> si ma quant è horror? no perché io sono fifonissima :rotfl::rotfl: poi non se dorme...


Pure io sono fifona...e mi ero detta che "di sera non la guardo!" poi alla fine non c'è niente di che...
A me personalmente è dato un po' fastidio sul serio una sola puntata, ma perchè sono un po' sensibile all'argomento.


----------



## Spot (28 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pure io sono fifona...e mi ero detta che "di sera non la guardo!" poi alla fine non c'è niente di che...
> A me personalmente è dato un po' fastidio sul serio una sola puntata, ma perchè sono un po' sensibile all'argomento.


Cioè?
Se si può chiedere.


----------



## Nicka (28 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Cioè?
> Se si può chiedere.


La puntata interamente su Vanessa...
Così non spoilero...


----------



## banshee (28 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La puntata interamente su Vanessa...
> Così non spoilero...


.....mo sono curiosa....:mexican:


----------



## Nicka (28 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> .....mo sono curiosa....:mexican:


Se vuoi te lo dico, non so come sei messa tu con gli spoiler, io non li sopporto...mi piace arrivare alle cose e vederle senza sapere in anticipo cosa accade...


----------



## banshee (28 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se vuoi te lo dico, non so come sei messa tu con gli spoiler, io non li sopporto...mi piace arrivare alle cose e vederle senza sapere in anticipo cosa accade...


no solo l'argomento... scrivimi su wa  così non spoileriamo qui...


----------



## Spot (28 Luglio 2015)

ma ci sono un sacco di cose in quella puntata verso cui si può essere sensibili


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


se no schioppo, non ce la faccio più :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (28 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se no schioppo, non ce la faccio più :singleeye:


Solo perché sei tu...


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Solo perché sei tu...


:up:


----------



## banshee (28 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Solo perché sei tu...


ioggia:


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Luglio 2015)

Twin Peaks
Romanzo Criminale
Gomorra
1992
House of Cards
The Newsroom


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2015)

Vikings
True Detective
Penny Dreadful


----------



## Spot (31 Luglio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Twin Peaks
> Romanzo Criminale
> Gomorra
> 1992
> ...


Fighissimo Twin Peaks.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2015)

Twin Peaks sono rotoli di celluloide sprecati, come tutto o quasi di quel fulminato di Lynch.


----------



## Spot (31 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Twin Peaks sono rotoli di celluloide sprecati, come tutto o quasi di quel fulminato di Lynch.


Io invece lo metto tra le poche cose che si salvano di Lynch.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io invece lo metto tra le poche cose che si salvano di Lynch.


E' un mondo difficile.


----------



## Spot (31 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un mondo difficile.


Tremendo.


----------



## passante (31 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vikings
> *True Detective*
> Penny Dreadful


 la seconda stagione ti sta piacendo?


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Twin Peaks sono rotoli di celluloide sprecati, come tutto o quasi di quel fulminato di Lynch.


Si lo sappiamo, già affrontato qs discorso.

Dimmi un pò di Viking, com'è? Ha una fine o l'ennesima serie infinita!


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Luglio 2015)

Cazzo mi ero dimenticato :

FlashForward


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> la seconda stagione ti sta piacendo?


Colin Farell quando ha la notizia che è stato preso il violentatore vale la serie e un Oscar se lo dessero per una serie televisiva


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Colin Farell quando ha la notizia che è stato preso il violentatore vale la serie e un Oscar se lo dessero per una serie televisiva


Sì. E' vero, ho visto la scena. Però comunque farti un pacco di cazzi tuoi no?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì. E' vero, ho visto la scena. Però comunque farti un pacco di cazzi tuoi no?



 a me non disturba nessuna rivelazione. E poi è già andata in onda.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> la seconda stagione ti sta piacendo?


Abbastanza, anche se è completamente diversa dalla prima. Conta che però, nella prima, le puntate che elevano la serie sono le ultime tre.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Si lo sappiamo, già affrontato qs discorso.
> 
> Dimmi un pò di Viking, com'è? Ha una fine o l'ennesima serie infinita!


E' bella assai. Storicamente piuttosto accurata. Prima o poi finirà.


----------



## Dalida (31 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Abbastanza, anche se è completamente diversa dalla prima. Conta che però, nella prima, le puntate che elevano la serie sono le ultime tre.


per me la migliore invece è stata la quinta, quella in cui uccidono uno dei tizi della cricca carcosa-re giallo.
bellissima la scena in cui, nel presente, i due detective raccontano la storia del loro eroico salvataggio, mentre viene contemporaneamente mostrata la sequenza degli eventi, con marty che spara in testa al tipo a sangue freddo.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> per me la migliore invece è stata la quinta, quella in cui uccidono uno dei tizi della cricca carcosa-re giallo.
> bellissima la scena in cui, nel presente, i due detective raccontano la storia del loro eroico salvataggio, mentre viene contemporaneamente mostrata la sequenza degli eventi, con marty che spara in testa al tipo a sangue freddo.


A sangue freddo non direi, anzi.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Abbastanza, anche se è completamente diversa dalla prima. Conta che però, nella prima, le puntate che elevano la serie sono le ultime tre.


A me piace proprio la diversità. Questa rivisitazione della detective story in tutte le sue varianti la trovo affascinante. Sarà che le mie prime letture sono stati gialli e teatro.


----------



## Dalida (31 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A sangue freddo non direi, anzi.


vabbé, che gli spara in testa senza pensarci due volte.
comunque quella scena è splendida.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me piace proprio la diversità. Questa rivisitazione della detective story in tutte le sue varianti la trovo affascinante. Sarà che le mie prime letture sono stati gialli e teatro.


Vabbè, adesso però datti un po' al porno.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> vabbé, che gli spara in testa senza pensarci due volte.
> comunque quella scena è splendida.


Perché è il climax di metà stagione, più o meno.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, adesso però datti un po' al porno.


Sembra paradossale ma trovo scarso l'approfondimento.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembra paradossale ma trovo scarso l'approfondimento.


Caruccia. 7 pieno.


----------



## Dalida (31 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perché è il climax di metà stagione, più o meno.


da lì la storia, come dire, cambia. inoltre si sposta nel tempo di un tot di anni dopo quella scena.
al di là di ciò, la trovata delle due storie parallele è stata una figata assoluta, loro che a distanza di tutti quegli anni raccontano ancora la stessa palla ecc. bellissimo e coinvolgente.


----------



## Nicka (31 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> da lì la storia, come dire, cambia. inoltre si sposta nel tempo di un tot di anni dopo quella scena.
> al di là di ciò, la trovata delle due storie parallele è stata una figata assoluta, loro che a distanza di tutti quegli anni raccontano ancora la stessa palla ecc. bellissimo e coinvolgente.


Personalmente l'ho trovata una serie veramente veramente bella.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> da lì la storia, come dire, cambia. inoltre si sposta nel tempo di un tot di anni dopo quella scena.
> al di là di ciò, la trovata delle due storie parallele è stata una figata assoluta, loro che a distanza di tutti quegli anni raccontano ancora la stessa palla ecc. bellissimo e coinvolgente.


Attori strepitosi.


----------



## Dalida (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Attori strepitosi.


matthew mccou..mcone.. vabbé, lui, è stato super osannato.
tutto meritato, per carità.
ma io ho un debole per woody harrelson.


----------



## passante (31 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> per me la migliore invece è stata la quinta, quella in cui uccidono uno dei tizi della cricca carcosa-re giallo.
> bellissima la scena in cui, nel presente, i due detective raccontano la storia del loro eroico salvataggio, mentre viene contemporaneamente mostrata la sequenza degli eventi, con marty che spara in testa al tipo a sangue freddo.


sì, ma io ho apprezzato tutta la prima stagione. nei prossimi giorni comincerò la seconda, allora. avevo letto dei commenti negativi che mi avevano un po' smontato.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> matthew mccou..mcone.. vabbé, lui, è stato super osannato.
> tutto meritato, per carità.
> ma io ho un debole per woody harrelson.


L'attore o questo personaggio?


----------



## Dalida (31 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> sì, ma io ho apprezzato tutta la prima stagione. nei prossimi giorni comincerò la seconda, allora. avevo letto dei commenti negativi che mi avevano un po' smontato.


anche a me è piaciuta tutta la prima stagione.
mi sta piacendo anche questa, comunque.
forse una super figata narrativa come questa che riportavo ancora non l'ho vista, ciò non toglie che sia una buona serie, con un bel tratto noir.


----------



## Dalida (31 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'attore o questo personaggio?


l'attore.
e comunque anche il personaggio di marty mi piaceva molto, era solo apparentemente più semplice di rust.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> sì, ma io ho apprezzato tutta la prima stagione. nei prossimi giorni comincerò la seconda, allora. avevo letto dei commenti negativi che mi avevano un po' smontato.


È completamente diversa.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'attore.
> e comunque anche il personaggio di marty mi piaceva molto, era solo apparentemente più semplice di rust.


Diverso.


----------



## Dalida (31 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diverso.


sì, certo.
comunque tutto molto bello, anche questa alchimia tra loro.
confesso che ho pianto un po' nel finale.


----------



## Nicka (31 Luglio 2015)

Io vedo di iniziare la seconda di Penny Dreadful.
La seconda di True Detective è in scaricamento...


----------



## Flavia (31 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Molto bella.
> E' una serie di fantascienza ma non proprio. E' un thriller, ma non  proprio. In poche parole c'è lei, Sarah, la protagonista, che conduce  una vita un po' sbandata, la figlia, la tutrice, il fatellastro gay. La  situazione è questa: lei torna nella città in cui vivono figlia e  tutrice. Vuole vedere la figlia, la tutrice non glie lo permette. In  stazione incontra una donna, identica a lei, in lacrime. La donna lascia  i suoi effetti personali sulla banchina e si butta sotto un treno in  corsa. Sarah, dopo un po' di esitazione, ne ruba l'identità, con  l'obiettivo di svuotarle il conto in banca e recuperare il necessario  per portare con sè la figlia.
> Questi sono i primi 5 minuti.
> 
> ...


bellissima serie
io lovvo Felix
è un grande


----------



## Spot (2 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> bellissima serie
> io lovvo Felix
> è un grande


Felix :inlove:
Il migliore.


----------



## Flavia (2 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Felix :inlove:
> Il migliore.


concordo
invece Paul si è rivelato 
un viscidone :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## passante (2 Agosto 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> anche a me è piaciuta tutta la prima stagione.
> mi sta piacendo anche questa, comunque.
> forse una super figata narrativa come questa che riportavo ancora non l'ho vista, ciò non toglie che sia una buona serie, con un bel tratto noir.


ho visto i primi due episodi. molto diversa dalla prima stagione, intrigante.


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> matthew mccou..mcone.. vabbé, lui, è stato super osannato.
> tutto meritato, per carità.
> ma io ho un debole per woody harrelson.


anche io.. da Natural Born Killers


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche io.. da Natural Born Killers


che filmone


----------



## Spot (3 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> concordo
> invece Paul si è rivelato
> un viscidone :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Mhhh... non so. Io ho appena finito la 03x06 e....
Ma dove sei arrivata?


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che filmone


uno dei miei preferiti :carneval: amo le storie d'amore non convenzionali :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (3 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mhhh... non so. Io ho appena finito la 03x06 e....
> Ma dove sei arrivata?


alla fine... sto zitta,
 senza pensarci ho spoilerato:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uno dei miei preferiti :carneval: amo le storie d'amore non convenzionali :rotfl::rotfl:


sai che la sceneggiatura è di Tarantino? Il suo primo lavoro da ragazzino, si prese circa 400.000 dollari :singleeye: comunque, una bellissima storia d'amore


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sai che la sceneggiatura è di Tarantino? Il suo primo lavoro da ragazzino, si prese circa 400.000 dollari :singleeye: comunque, una bellissima storia d'amore


si si lo so...Tarantino e Oliver Stone....!


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> si si lo so...Tarantino e Oliver Stone....!


che poi si sono pure sfanculati per la realizzazione... che filmone!


----------



## Fantastica (3 Agosto 2015)

Breaking Bad (finito da mo', per me la migliore serie di sempre)
Game of Thrones (sono a pari e attendo con ansia di sapere qualcosa di Jon Snow)
House of Cards (ma sono un po' indietro, conto di recuperare in questi giorni)

in passato:
Twin Peaks (delirio puro, mi faceva ridere come quasi tutto Lynch)
Lost (bello fino a che agli sceneggiatori gli si è incasinato tutto nel cervello)


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Breaking Bad (finito da mo', per me la migliore serie di sempre)
> Game of Thrones (sono a pari e attendo con ansia di sapere qualcosa di Jon Snow)
> House of Cards (ma sono un po' indietro, conto di recuperare in questi giorni)
> 
> ...


quoto tutte!! :up:

Jon Snow....

se Martin si decide a scrivere il seguito


----------



## Flavia (3 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Breaking Bad (finito da mo', per me la migliore serie di sempre)
> Game of Thrones (sono a pari e attendo con ansia di sapere qualcosa di Jon Snow)
> House of Cards (ma sono un po' indietro, conto di recuperare in questi giorni)
> 
> ...


la fine di lost
è stata una cavolata epocale


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

E tra le commedie?
Ally mcBeal la migliore.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> la fine di lost
> è stata una cavolata epocale


Concordo e disonesta nei confronti degli spettatori.


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tra le commedie?
> Ally mcBeal la migliore.


fantastica!! :up:  adoro le sue espressioni!


----------



## passante (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> fantastica!! :up:  adoro le sue espressioni!


no, dai. a me fa venire i nervi.


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo e disonesta nei confronti degli spettatori.


concordo!
il problema di alcuni sceneggiatori
soprattutto americani è che
non sanno dire basta ed ammettere
che non hanno più idee
e portano avanti trame assurde
ed alquanto ridicole


----------



## Eratò (4 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> no, dai. a me fa venire i nervi.


Anche a me... un paio di volte l'ho vista e l'ho cancellata.


----------



## Eratò (4 Agosto 2015)

Adoro "La vita secondo Jim"... mi fa morire dalle risate


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Adoro "La vita secondo Jim"... mi fa morire dalle risate


:up: pure io!


----------



## passante (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :up: pure io!


anche a me fa ridere. la mia serie-commedia preferita rimane comunque big bang theory. 

e poi un po' di anni fa c'era will & grace. grace l'avrei portata in autogrill e abbandonata :facepalm: ma Karen e jim mi piacevano da matti  (anche will).


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2015)

Hot in Cleveland e' caruccio


----------



## Eratò (4 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> anche a me fa ridere. la mia serie-commedia preferita rimane comunque big bang theory.
> 
> e poi un po' di anni fa c'era will & grace. grace l'avrei portata in autogrill e abbandonata :facepalm: ma Karen e jim mi piacevano da matti  (anche will).


Will & Grace uno spettacolo! Karen poi:rotfl:  Mi ricordava a me dopo la scoperta delle corna


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> anche a me fa ridere. la mia serie-commedia preferita rimane comunque big bang theory.
> 
> e poi un po' di anni fa c'era will & grace. grace l'avrei portata in autogrill e abbandonata :facepalm: ma Karen e jim mi piacevano da matti  (anche will).


io la amo!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

[video=youtube;nMqqGdTos7U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMqqGdTos7U[/video]


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Will & Grace uno spettacolo! Karen poi:rotfl:  Mi ricordava a me dopo la scoperta delle corna


Ogni tanto ho visto qualche episodio, in effetti e' il personaggio migliore


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Will & Grace uno spettacolo! Karen poi:rotfl:  Mi ricordava a me dopo la scoperta delle corna


" tesoro, gli uomini passano, una Chanel è per sempre. Dov è il mio Manhattan?"

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: la adoroo!!


----------



## Eratò (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> " tesoro, gli uomini passano, una Chanel è per sempre. Dov è il mio Manhattan?"
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: la adoroo!!


Esattamente:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Esattamente:rotfl:


gli scambi con Jack poi, erano favolosi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> gli scambi con Jack poi, erano favolosi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Anche da me c'è un Jack... di infinita pazienza poi


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> anche a me fa ridere. la mia serie-commedia preferita rimane comunque big bang theory.
> 
> e poi un po' di anni fa c'era will & grace. grace l'avrei portata in autogrill e abbandonata :facepalm: ma Karen e jim mi piacevano da matti  (anche will).


Vabbè, Will & Grace!!!
Io ero Grace, il mio Will me lo sarei sposato!!!  Per simpatia e affetto...e avrei sbagliato eh...ma eravamo comici!


----------



## Spot (4 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> alla fine... sto zitta,
> senza pensarci ho spoilerato:unhappy:



Pazienza. Tanto non ci ho capito nulla :up:

Comunque questa stagione mi sta prendendo come poche cose


----------



## passante (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> gli scambi con Jack poi, erano favolosi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ah ho scritto jim, volevo dire jack. mitico


----------



## Domhet (6 Agosto 2015)

Mi potreste consigliare qualcosa di simile a True Detective? Anche solo come qualitá della regia, se il campo poliziesco\thriller è povero.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Mi potreste consigliare qualcosa di simile a True Detective? Anche solo come qualitá della regia, se il campo poliziesco\thriller è povero.


House of card.


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> House of card.


Quoto.


----------



## passante (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> House of card.





Nicka ha detto:


> Quoto.


di che cosa parla?

comunque, ho visto la settima di true detective. :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> di che cosa parla?
> 
> comunque, ho visto la settima di true detective. :unhappy:


Muto che io devo ancora vedere tutta la seconda stagione...

_House of Cards è una serie tv di genere drammatico/politico trasmessa in  streaming su Netflix in America. Il protagonista della serie è Frank  Underwood (Kevin Spacey) deputato del partito democratico e capogruppo  di maggioranza al Congresso. Frank è un politico molto abile, ha diretto  la campagna elettorale di Garrett Walker portandolo al successo, in  cambio avrebbe ricevuto il ruolo di Segretario di Stato. Ma così non fu.  Allora Frank inizia una battaglia personale contro il presidente e la  sua amministrazione, facendo buon viso a cattivo gioco e infiltrandosi  pian piano nei piani alti della Casa Bianca!
_
Quanto mi piace Kevin Spacey...


----------



## passante (6 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Muto che io devo ancora vedere tutta la seconda stagione...
> 
> _House of Cards è una serie tv di genere drammatico/politico trasmessa in  streaming su Netflix in America. Il protagonista della serie è Frank  Underwood (Kevin Spacey) deputato del partito democratico e capogruppo  di maggioranza al Congresso. Frank è un politico molto abile, ha diretto  la campagna elettorale di Garrett Walker portandolo al successo, in  cambio avrebbe ricevuto il ruolo di Segretario di Stato. Ma così non fu.  Allora Frank inizia una battaglia personale contro il presidente e la  sua amministrazione, facendo buon viso a cattivo gioco e infiltrandosi  pian piano nei piani alti della Casa Bianca!
> _
> Quanto mi piace Kevin Spacey...


ah si ho capito qual è! la vedrà.

p.s.
ho visto il settimo episodio della seconda stagione di T.D., intendevo dire. tranquilla non ti dico niente. però: :unhappy:


----------



## passante (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Muto che io devo ancora vedere tutta la seconda stagione...
> 
> _House of Cards è una serie tv di genere drammatico/politico trasmessa in  streaming su Netflix in America. Il protagonista della serie è Frank  Underwood (Kevin Spacey) deputato del partito democratico e capogruppo  di maggioranza al Congresso. Frank è un politico molto abile, ha diretto  la campagna elettorale di Garrett Walker portandolo al successo, in  cambio avrebbe ricevuto il ruolo di Segretario di Stato. Ma così non fu.  Allora Frank inizia una battaglia personale contro il presidente e la  sua amministrazione, facendo buon viso a cattivo gioco e infiltrandosi  pian piano nei piani alti della Casa Bianca!
> _
> *Quanto mi piace Kevin Spacey*...


in effetti stavo per fare un commento, ma ti lascerò ignara a sognare :blank::singleeye:


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> in effetti stavo per fare un commento, ma ti lascerò ignara a sognare :blank::singleeye:


Piace tanto anche a me!!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ah si ho capito qual è! la vedrà.
> 
> *p.s.
> ho visto il settimo episodio della seconda stagione di T.D., intendevo dire. tranquilla non ti dico niente. però: :unhappy:*


Ammazza, ci hai passato le notti?


----------



## passante (7 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza, ci hai passato le notti?


non ho capito la domanda...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> non ho capito la domanda...


Qualche giorno fa dovevi iniziarla. Adesso ti sei messo in pari.


----------



## passante (7 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa dovevi iniziarla. Adesso ti sei messo in pari.


in compenso sarò in montagna quando uscirà l'ultima. cosi quando la guarderò mi sarò dimenticato tutto :facepalm:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> in compenso sarò in montagna quando uscirà l'ultima. cosi quando la guarderò mi sarò dimenticato tutto :facepalm:


Ma ti piace?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Agosto 2015)

Ditemi cosa è auccesso nell ultimo episodio. Sono depressa e nn so nulla. Come john snow.


----------



## passante (7 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Piace tanto anche a me!!


va be' ma vive chiuso nell'armadio. non che sia incomprensibile, ma per me sarebbe troppo stretto e a te non so se ti farebbe entrare :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ditemi cosa è auccesso nell ultimo episodio. Sono depressa e nn so nulla. Come john snow.


Jon.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Jon.


A me arrapava un casino robert stark ...pero..
Mo..chi ci sta di arrapante?
Nessuno..


----------



## passante (7 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ti piace?


e sì, se no non ne avrei guardato due episodi a sera. completamente diversa dalla prima stagione, ma a me piace (leggo recensioni tremende, ma va be').


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> e sì, se no non ne avrei guardato due episodi a sera. completamente diversa dalla prima stagione, ma a me piace (leggo recensioni tremende, ma va be').


Sei una bella persona. Un filo apprensiva.


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> A me arrapava un casino robert stark ...pero..
> Mo..chi ci sta di arrapante?
> Nessuno..


Il consigliere di Daenerys....non mi viene mai il nome..


----------



## passante (7 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei una bella persona. *Un filo apprensiva*.


appena appena :facepalm:


----------



## passante (25 Agosto 2015)

ho finito true detective. 

e ora, mentre aspetto di avere The new normal (che immagino sia abbastanza orribile se Ryan Murphy se l'è visto cancellare dopo una sola stagione, ma tant'è)  a che cosa mi dedico? house of cards?


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ho finito true detective.
> 
> e ora, mentre aspetto di avere The new normal (che immagino sia abbastanza orribile se Ryan Murphy se l'è visto cancellare dopo una sola stagione, ma tant'è)  a che cosa mi dedico? *house of cards*?


Assolutamente sì!!! :up:


----------



## passante (25 Agosto 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì!!! :up:


:up:


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2015)

Io sono indeciso se iniziare o no Penny Dreadful, in giro ho letto opinioni contrastanti e potrebbe non rivelarsi il mio genere. 
Uhm...


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Agosto 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Io sono indeciso se iniziare o no Penny Dreadful, in giro ho letto opinioni contrastanti e potrebbe non rivelarsi il mio genere.
> Uhm...


E' una cosa leggera e va presa come tale. La prima stagione è carina, la seconda meno.


----------



## Nicka (25 Agosto 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Io sono indeciso se iniziare o no Penny Dreadful, in giro ho letto opinioni contrastanti e potrebbe non rivelarsi il mio genere.
> Uhm...


Concordo con Giorgio...
La prima è molto carina... 
Non avrei sto avatar!!


----------



## oceansize (25 Agosto 2015)

Se vi piace il genere un po' nerd, hacker con un filo di suspence, consiglio "mr. Robot", è solo alla prima serie, promette bene sperando non si sputtani


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E' una cosa leggera e va presa come tale. La prima stagione è carina, la seconda meno.





Nicka ha detto:


> Concordo con Giorgio...
> La prima è molto carina...
> Non avrei sto avatar!!


Grazie, credo che le darò prestissimo una possiblità! 



oceansize ha detto:


> Se vi piace il genere un po' nerd, hacker con un filo di suspence, consiglio "mr. Robot", è solo alla prima serie, promette bene sperando non si sputtani


Concordo!


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Agosto 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> Se vi piace il genere un po' nerd, hacker con un filo di suspence, consiglio "mr. Robot", è solo alla prima serie, promette bene sperando non si sputtani


Ehm. A che puntata sei?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ho finito true detective.
> 
> e ora, mentre aspetto di avere The new normal (che immagino sia abbastanza orribile se Ryan Murphy se l'è visto cancellare dopo una sola stagione, ma tant'è)  a che cosa mi dedico? house of cards?


Ti è piaciuto?
Per cose che per altri sarebbero rivelazioni....sai dove trovarmi


----------



## oceansize (26 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ehm. A che puntata sei?


Aspetto giovedì che escano i sub dell'ultima puntata 

E cmq prediligo le serie inglesi, qualcuno ha visto Black mirror?


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Agosto 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> Aspetto giovedì che escano i sub dell'ultima puntata


Uhm. Pure io. A 'sto punto ne parliamo vista l'ultima.



> E cmq prediligo le serie inglesi, qualcuno ha visto Black mirror?


Sì, qualcuno l'ha vista. Anche lo speciale natalizio con J. Hamm.


----------



## Spot (26 Agosto 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> Aspetto giovedì che escano i sub dell'ultima puntata
> 
> E cmq prediligo le serie inglesi, qualcuno ha visto *Black mirror*?


Certo, e sono affamata di nuovi episodi 

Vabbè, per i cultori del genere quella serie è un piccolo cult.
Lo speciale natalizio un  scritto in maniera un po' dispersiva però.


----------



## passante (26 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti è piaciuto?
> Per cose che per altri sarebbero rivelazioni....sai dove trovarmi


sì, mi è piaciuta tutta la serie. ma non chiedermi recensioni. io sono basico: mi piace - non mi piace :singleeye:

in quest'ultimo episodio ho trovato solo un po' troppo prevedibile la sequenza di incontri nel deserto (niente spoiler, visto?)


----------



## Tessa (26 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti è piaciuto?
> Per cose che per altri sarebbero rivelazioni....sai dove trovarmi


La prima serie moltissimo. 
Quelle ambientazioni....l'atmosfera. I risvolti psicoanalitici. 

La seconda molto molto meno. 
La trama e' tirata per i capelli. I dialoghi a tratti inverosimili. Un gran polpettone.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> sì, mi è piaciuta tutta la serie. ma non chiedermi recensioni. io sono basico: mi piace - non mi piace :singleeye:
> 
> in quest'ultimo episodio ho trovato solo un po' troppo prevedibile la sequenza di incontri nel deserto (niente spoiler, visto?)


Generalmente trovo prevedibile molto di qualunque fiction. Quindi non ricerco sorprese guardandole e per questo non mi infastidisce lo spoiler. Quindi non so valutare se una soluzione è prevedibile.
Mmmm non posso esprimere un giudizio senza fare anticipazioni. Però a me è piaciuto e quello che è prevedibile è l'equilibrio da giustizia e ingiustizia.


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Generalmente trovo prevedibile molto di qualunque fiction. Quindi non ricerco sorprese guardandole e per questo non mi infastidisce lo spoiler. Quindi non so valutare se una soluzione è prevedibile.
> Mmmm non posso esprimere un giudizio senza fare anticipazioni. Però a me è piaciuto e quello che è prevedibile è l'equilibrio da giustizia e ingiustizia.


forse il termine giusto è didascalica, più che prevedibile. ma comunque, mi è piaciuta. 

OT. c'era anche  Taylor Kitsch in The Normal Heart, ce lo eravamo dimenticato. E' più bravo qui in True detective, IMHO. Ryan Murphy con TNH non ha fatto un capolavoro di regia, diciamolo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> forse il termine giusto è didascalica, più che prevedibile. ma comunque, mi è piaciuta.
> 
> OT. c'era anche  Taylor Kitsch in The Normal Heart, ce lo eravamo dimenticato. E' più bravo qui in True detective, IMHO. Ryan Murphy con TNH non ha fatto un capolavoro di regia, diciamolo.


Taylor Kitsch bravo anche lui.
Continuo a mordermi la lingua ehm le dita per non dire niente.
Uffa che noiosi quelli che non vogliono anticipazioni.:mexican:


----------



## Tessa (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Taylor Kitsch bravo anche lui.
> Continuo a mordermi la lingua ehm le dita per non dire niente.
> Uffa che noiosi quelli che non vogliono anticipazioni.:mexican:


Ma ormai l'ultima puntata l'hanno data da un pezzo!
Cosa aspettano a guardarla!

ps io adoro Vince. Ma di piu' quando fa il pirla con Ben Stiller


----------



## Tessa (27 Agosto 2015)

Gossip: Rachel Mc Adams e Taylor hanno una storia comincuata durante le riprese.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Gossip: Rachel Mc Adams e Taylor hanno una storia comincuata durante le riprese.


Ma a Taylor non preferiva Colin?:mexican:


----------



## Spot (2 Settembre 2015)

Questo è un link per chi ha facebook.
Settembre e ottobre sono dei bei mesi.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.933781530029037.1073741858.700663120007547&type=3


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io ne sono una drogata.
> O almeno lo ero, ora mi sto forzatamente disintossicando.
> Cosa state guardando al momento?


L'ultima serie è stata "il trono di spade"..e non sono sicura di quel che ho visto. Non potevi affezionarti ad un personaggio che due minuti dii moriva. :condom:

Prima ancora è stata la volta di "walking dead", l'ho abbandonato però alla quarta serie (credo). Per quanto mi piaccia il genere è troppo ripetitivo e si è coperto troppo poco sulla storia. 

Ancora prima ho visto "sherlock", bellissimo!
Poi Oz, bello ma avverto è pieno di scene di sesso omosessuale.

Poi non ricordo....


----------



## Spot (5 Settembre 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'ultima serie è stata "il trono di spade"..e non sono sicura di quel che ho visto. Non potevi affezionarti ad un personaggio che due minuti dii moriva. :condom:
> 
> Prima ancora è stata la volta di "walking dead", l'ho abbandonato però alla quarta serie (credo). Per quanto mi piaccia il genere è troppo ripetitivo e si è coperto troppo poco sulla storia.
> 
> ...


Walking dead mi ha fatto lo stesso identico effetto. E io ho una passione particolare per l'horror-zombie.

Oz mi manca. Me lo segno.

Su Sherlock, nonostante la miriade di fan, ho sempre avuto molta resistenza invece. Doyle mi piace, e non credo apprezzerei una serie in cui il suo personaggio è troppo snaturato. E già il fatto che l'attore sia così belloccio mi lascia restia.
A me piace l'Holmes dinoccolato, nasone, sociopatico, monomaniaco e con l'intuito da autistico.
Me lo consigli lo stesso?


----------



## Nicka (5 Settembre 2015)

Ho finito True Detective 2.
Devo dire che non mi è piaciuto. 
L'ho finito perchè mi sono impuntata, ma l'avrei data su dopo 3 puntate...


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho finito True Detective 2.
> Devo dire che non mi è piaciuto.
> L'ho finito perchè mi sono impuntata, ma l'avrei data su dopo 3 puntate...


non è piaciuto nemmeno a me
non c'è paragone con
la prima serie che è stata stupenda
come te l'ho guardata sino alla fine
e devo dire che speravo in un finale 
un pochino più roseo


----------



## Nicka (5 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non è piaciuto nemmeno a me
> non c'è paragone con
> la prima serie che è stata stupenda
> come te l'ho guardata sino alla fine
> ...


Il finale secondo me non poteva essere altrimenti a dire il vero...
Forse avevo una certa aspettativa mettendo in conto proprio quanto mi era piaciuto il primo, ma sapevo che era ben diverso. Ecco, non mi aspettavo non mi piacesse però...


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il finale secondo me non poteva essere altrimenti a dire il vero...
> Forse avevo una certa aspettativa mettendo in conto proprio quanto mi era piaciuto il primo, ma sapevo che era ben diverso. Ecco, non mi aspettavo non mi piacesse però...


infatti è l'aspettativa creata
dalla prima serie che ha spinto
gli sceneggiatori a creare la seconda
non vedo l'ora che riprendano
le serie di un certo livello e spessore:carneval:
tipo the walking dead (che lovvo!!!)


----------



## Nicka (5 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> infatti è l'aspettativa creata
> dalla prima serie che ha spinto
> gli sceneggiatori a creare la seconda
> non vedo l'ora che riprendano
> ...


Quando ricomincia!?


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando ricomincia!?


mi pare di aver letto
fine settembre inizio ottobre
ma non sono sicura


----------



## Nicka (5 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi pare di aver letto
> fine settembre inizio ottobre
> ma non sono sicura


Ok!
Tanto a breve mi giungerà voce sicuro...
Che a me piace eh, ma mi pare non sappiano più come tirarla avanti...


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok!
> Tanto a breve mi giungerà voce sicuro...
> Che a me piace eh, ma mi pare non sappiano più come tirarla avanti...


ma Nickina 
è proprio questo il bello
gli sceneggiatori americani
non sanno mai dire basta
e si inventano le cose più inverosimili
poi converrai con me
che finchè c'è lui il successo 
è assicurato


----------



## Nicka (5 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma Nickina
> è proprio questo il bello
> gli sceneggiatori americani
> non sanno mai dire basta
> ...


Bocca mia statti zitta...


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bocca mia statti zitta...


su di lui gira uno spoilerone


----------



## Nicka (5 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> su di lui gira uno spoilerone


Eh no eh!!!!
Abbandono il thread!!


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no eh!!!!
> Abbandono il thread!!


muta sono


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> su di lui gira uno spoilerone


C'È un mio thread sullo spoiler


----------



## Nicka (5 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'È un mio thread sullo spoiler


Ti ci metterei un rosso guarda!
Solo che poi rischio di beccare spoiler in giro...e allora hai fatto bene benissimo!


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Walking dead mi ha fatto lo stesso identico effetto. E io ho una passione particolare per l'horror-zombie.
> 
> Oz mi manca. Me lo segno.
> 
> ...


dimenticati Doyle e guardalo, merita.


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Walking dead mi ha fatto lo stesso identico effetto. E io ho una passione particolare per l'horror-zombie.
> 
> Oz mi manca. Me lo segno.
> 
> ...


Anche a me piace il genere zombie..però cavolo, almeno qualche scoperta sulla trama dopo ben 4 stagioni. E che cavolo. Quando hanno trovato la base militare speravo in qualche notizia in più sul perché si siano ritrovati in quel mondo di zombie...ma nulla. 

A me è piaciuta soprattutto la chiave moderna, cellulari, computer, etc. mi ha preso! Io te lo consiglio, lui si è belloccio ma tanto normale non è. XD

Poi se ti piacciono i protagonisti fuori dal comune, ci sono queste serie: the mentalist, the finder, lie to me, detective monk, dexter, e poinon ricordo altre.

Hai visto true blood?


----------



## Spot (6 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> dimenticati Doyle e guardalo, merita.


Chiaro e conciso :up:
Seguirò il consiglio.



Eliade ha detto:


> Anche a me piace il genere zombie..però cavolo, almeno qualche scoperta sulla trama dopo ben 4 stagioni. E che cavolo. Quando hanno trovato la base militare speravo in qualche notizia in più sul perché si siano ritrovati in quel mondo di zombie...ma nulla.
> 
> A me è piaciuta soprattutto la chiave moderna, cellulari, computer, etc. mi ha preso! Io te lo consiglio, lui si è belloccio ma tanto normale non è. XD
> 
> ...


D'accordissimo su WD. Alla lunga è diventato solo un gioco a "vediamo chi muore-vediamo chi non muore". Ed è davvero un peccato, perchè c'erano alcuni personaggi, come Daryl e Michonne, che promettevano davvero bene.

The mentalist e Dexter li ho iniziati a vedere entrambi, poi abbandonati. Adoravo i protagonisti di entrambi, ma... The mentalist - con tutto il rispetto per le serie strutturate ad episodi autoconclusivi - l'ho abbandonato perchè il filone di John il Rosso procedeva davvero troppo, troppo lentamente, cosa che trovavo abbastanza frustrante. Dexter probabilmente per lo stesso motivo, anche se non mi ricordo benissimo.. forse mi sembrava anche un po' forzato il personaggio. Ma ho una mezza intenzione di riprenderlo, armandomi di una dose maggiore di buona volontà.

Le altre mi mancano. E il primo di true blood me lo butto giù sta sera, dato il tema vampiresco (sempre molto apprezzato anche quello). E la sigla, che mi piace parecchio 


Per il genere "personaggi eccentrici", c'è anche Hannibal che è davvero valida 


...troppe, negli ultimi anni ne stanno uscendo davvero troppe. E molte di buona qualità. E troppo poco tempo.
Che vita ingiusta.


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Chiaro e conciso :up:
> Seguirò il consiglio.
> 
> 
> ...


peccato che non sia piaciuto
The mentalist, l'ho trovata una serie
fatta bene, anche ammetto a tratti un poco lenta


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> peccato che non sia piaciuto
> The mentalist, l'ho trovata una serie
> fatta bene, anche ammetto a tratti un poco lenta


anche noi a un certo punto abbiamo smesso the mentalist, ma sinceramente non mi ricordo bene il perché. forse c'erano episodi un po' noiosi a un certo punto? non saprei più...


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> anche noi a un certo punto abbiamo smesso the mentalist, ma sinceramente non mi ricordo bene il perché. forse c'erano episodi un po' noiosi a un certo punto? non saprei più...


forse la storia in alcuni punti
è stata sviluppata male, quindi
risultava lento, noioso no dai...


----------



## Spot (6 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> anche noi a un certo punto abbiamo smesso the mentalist, ma sinceramente non mi ricordo bene il perché. forse c'erano episodi un po' noiosi a un certo punto? non saprei più...


Posso dire che trovo terribilmente romantico il fatto che utilizzi il "noi" parlando di serie tv? 



Flavia ha detto:


> forse la storia in alcuni punti
> è stata sviluppata male, quindi
> risultava lento, noioso no dai...
> View attachment 10676


Eh, lui certo ha un suo bel fascino.


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Posso dire che trovo terribilmente romantico il fatto che utilizzi il "noi" parlando di serie tv?


ti farò sapere quest'autunno davanti ad american horror story  

(lady gaga e matt bomer giustificano il bagno di sangue, in teoria. in pratica non saprei...)


----------



## Spot (7 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ti farò sapere quest'autunno davanti ad american horror story
> 
> (lady gaga e matt bomer giustificano il bagno di sangue, in teoria. in pratica non saprei...)


Matt Bomer giustifica un sacco di cose. :up:


----------



## passante (7 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Matt Bomer giustifica un sacco di cose. :up:


il più carino del momento, IMHO. e una persona ammirevole.


----------



## Eliade (8 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> forse la storia in alcuni punti
> è stata sviluppata male, quindi
> risultava lento, noioso no dai...
> View attachment 10676


Sempre un gran figo! :carneval:


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

mi date un consiglio?

ai voti...

cosa inizio, True Detective o Penny Dreadful??


----------



## Eliade (8 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> D'accordissimo su WD. Alla lunga è diventato solo un gioco a "vediamo chi muore-vediamo chi non muore". Ed è davvero un peccato, perchè c'erano alcuni personaggi, come Daryl e Michonne, che promettevano davvero bene.
> 
> The mentalist e Dexter li ho iniziati a vedere entrambi, poi abbandonati. Adoravo i protagonisti di entrambi, ma... The mentalist - con tutto il rispetto per le serie strutturate ad episodi autoconclusivi - l'ho abbandonato perchè il filone di John il Rosso procedeva davvero troppo, troppo lentamente, cosa che trovavo abbastanza frustrante. Dexter probabilmente per lo stesso motivo, anche se non mi ricordo benissimo.. forse mi sembrava anche un po' forzato il personaggio. Ma ho una mezza intenzione di riprenderlo, armandomi di una dose maggiore di buona volontà.
> 
> ...


Daryl ha sempre il suo perché...spero non muoia! Lo adoro troppo...
Qui lo dico e qui lo nego, ho quasi scaricato tutti gli episodi, purtroppo le prime 4 serie ora le trovo solo in italiano...mi piace da impazzire l'audio originale. 
Hannibal me lo segno. 

D'accordo anche io su The mentalist. Abbandonato alla terza serie, credo. Ogni tanto rigurado qualche episodio, perché comunque l'idea mi piace e mi piace lui. :condom:

Ho appena visto CSI Cyber, moooolto affascinante! Forse i personaggi un po' forzati (o forse lo sono stati i doppiatori), però mi prende di brutto una trama "tecnologica". 

Se piace il genere poliziesco/psicologico, consiglio vivamente anche Criminal Minds!


----------



## Spot (10 Settembre 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Daryl ha sempre il suo perché...spero non muoia! Lo adoro troppo...
> Qui lo dico e qui lo nego, ho quasi scaricato tutti gli episodi, purtroppo le prime 4 serie ora le trovo solo in italiano...mi piace da impazzire l'audio originale.
> Hannibal me lo segno.
> 
> ...


Ciao Eliade 
Ma True Blood è una versione pornosoft di Twilight?


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ciao Eliade
> Ma True Blood è una versione pornosoft di Twilight?


Ma cosa dici mai?? :carneval:
Non confondiamo la pupù (twil) con la cioccolata (TB)..diciamo che non ci sono censure.
La cosa più bella sono i panorami maschili, per la miseria che sedere che ha il biondino (lo sceriffo, eric)...:santarellina:


----------



## passante (10 Settembre 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici mai?? :carneval:
> Non confondiamo la pupù (twil) con la cioccolata (TB)..diciamo che non ci sono censure.
> La cosa più bella sono i panorami maschili, per la miseria che sedere che ha il biondino (lo sceriffo, eric)...:santarellina:


tipo? joe manganiello ti piace?


----------



## Spot (10 Settembre 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici mai?? :carneval:
> Non confondiamo la pupù (twil) con la cioccolata (TB)..diciamo che non ci sono censure.
> La cosa più bella sono i panorami maschili, per la miseria che sedere che ha il biondino (lo sceriffo, eric)...:santarellina:


Scherzavo 
Però ha dei siparietti da soap adolescenziale che mi fanno schiattare! 
Jason ne sa davvero, Eric invece è troppo raffinato per farmi scattare l'ormone.
Ma anche quel tipo, il padrone del bar... 



passante ha detto:


> tipo? joe manganiello ti piace?


Non sono ancora arrivata fin là, ma l'ho appena googlato e... PORCA ZOZZA.

Voi mi volete davvero male.



Edit:
no scusate, lascio qui una foto. Così quando passo dal forum me lo riguardo


----------



## passante (10 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non sono ancora arrivata fin là, ma l'ho appena googlato e... PORCA ZOZZA.
> 
> Voi mi volete davvero male.


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> tipo? joe manganiello ti piace?


E' un po' sfocata ma rende? http://www.bitchyf.it/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/tumblr_m3pr73nwz81r7pun9o1_500.jpg

Pure il lupacchiotto non è male...http://www.manhuntdaily.com/wp-cont...ganiello-True-Blood-naked-nude-butt-ass-8.jpg

Questa è fenomenale! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (10 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


>


Maledizione.


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Scherzavo
> Però ha dei siparietti da soap adolescenziale che mi fanno schiattare!
> Jason ne sa davvero, E*ric invece è troppo raffinato per farmi scattare l'ormone.*
> Ma anche quel tipo, il padrone del bar...
> ...


Aspetta a parlare...sei solo alla prima serie... :carneval:


----------



## passante (10 Settembre 2015)

comunque ho visto la prima serie di house of cards, ma non ho avuto visioni mistiche  inizialmente l'ho trovato geniale. solo che poi underwood non ha nessun vero antagonista, qualunque sia il problema sai che entro fine puntata lo avrà superato. e anche se incuriosisce vedere come lo farà... alla lunga mi ha un po' demotivato.


----------



## passante (10 Settembre 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' un po' sfocata ma rende? http://www.bitchyf.it/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/tumblr_m3pr73nwz81r7pun9o1_500.jpg
> 
> Pure il lupacchiotto non è male...http://www.manhuntdaily.com/wp-cont...ganiello-True-Blood-naked-nude-butt-ass-8.jpg
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> comunque ho visto la prima serie di house of cards, ma non ho avuto visioni mistiche  inizialmente l'ho trovato geniale. solo che poi underwood non ha nessun vero antagonista, qualunque sia il problema sai che entro fine puntata lo avrà superato. e anche se incuriosisce vedere come lo farà... alla lunga mi ha un po' demotivato.


Bene, non sono proprio motivata dal vederla...:up:


----------



## Spot (10 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> comunque ho visto la prima serie di house of cards, ma non ho avuto visioni mistiche  inizialmente l'ho trovato geniale. solo che poi underwood non ha nessun vero antagonista, qualunque sia il problema sai che entro fine puntata lo avrà superato. e anche se incuriosisce vedere come lo farà... alla lunga mi ha un po' demotivato.


A me ha fatto lo stesso effetto. Lui è intrigante geniale e tutto quanto... ma non mi ha mai lasciato col fiato sospeso.


----------



## passante (10 Settembre 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Bene, non sono proprio motivata dal vederla...:up:


no ma prova, è particolare. almeno vedi qualche puntata. magari poi ti prende più che a me.



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> A me ha fatto lo stesso effetto. Lui è intrigante geniale e tutto quanto... ma non mi ha mai lasciato col fiato sospeso.


eh sì, alla lunga non c'è tensione. IMHO.


----------



## banshee (11 Settembre 2015)

non mi vi siete filati di striscio 

...ma dopo i post di Eliade credo mi farò scaricare True Blood :carneval:


----------



## Spot (11 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non mi vi siete filati di striscio
> 
> ...ma dopo i post di Eliade credo mi farò scaricare True Blood :carneval:


Distrazioni a base di culetti sodi 
A che post ti riferisci?


----------



## banshee (11 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Distrazioni a base di culetti sodi
> A che post ti riferisci?


ho finito BB, ho finito GOT 5, ho sia True Detective che Penny Dreadful, che mi vedo? accetto consigli


----------



## Nicka (11 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ho finito BB, ho finito GOT 5, ho sia True Detective che Penny Dreadful, che mi vedo? accetto consigli


Li ho visti entrambi in contemporanea, Penny ti ho detto che a me è piaciuto, ma non è "serio".
True Detective a me ha lasciato così così, non mi è piaciuto.


----------



## Spot (11 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ho finito BB, ho finito GOT 5, ho sia True Detective che Penny Dreadful, che mi vedo? accetto consigli


Ma sei bravissima! Io GOT TD e PD li ho ancora in pendenza.

Beh, parlando di serie piene di gran fighi e per aggiungere qualcosa che non è stato citato.. le prime di Supernatural non sono mica male. Se ti va qualcosa di leggero.
Da guardare rigorosamente in lingua originale (Jensens Ackles è tanta roba anche dal punto di vista del timbro vocale :inlove: )


----------



## banshee (11 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Li ho visti entrambi in contemporanea, Penny ti ho detto che a me è piaciuto, ma non è "serio".
> True Detective a me ha lasciato così così, non mi è piaciuto.


eh lo so, infatti nella lista consigli ho messo una x da parte tua su Penny....


----------



## banshee (11 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma sei bravissima! Io GOT TD e PD li ho ancora in pendenza.
> 
> Beh, parlando di serie piene di gran fighi e per aggiungere qualcosa che non è stato citato.. le prime di Supernatural non sono mica male. Se ti va qualcosa di leggero.
> Da guardare rigorosamente in lingua originale (Jensens Ackles è tanta roba anche dal punto di vista del timbro vocale :inlove: )


assolutamente inizia GOT e se puoi in inglese....

Supernatural l'ho visto  ma doppiato....


----------



## Spot (11 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> assolutamente inizia GOT e se puoi in inglese....
> 
> Supernatural l'ho visto  ma doppiato....


Eh la 5 mi manca   

Fringe?


----------



## banshee (11 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Eh la 5 mi manca
> 
> Fringe?


non l'ho visto, com è?

aspetta non hai visto la 5 ma t'hanno già spoilerato sicuro vè???


----------



## Eliade (11 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma sei bravissima! Io GOT TD e PD li ho ancora in pendenza.
> 
> Beh, parlando di serie piene di gran fighi e per aggiungere qualcosa che non è stato citato.. le prime di Supernatural non sono mica male. Se ti va qualcosa di leggero.
> Da guardare rigorosamente in lingua originale (Jensens Ackles è tanta roba anche dal punto di vista del timbro vocale :inlove: )


Quoto su supernatural! Appena mi libero l'HD, mi prendo pure quella!


----------



## Eliade (11 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Distrazioni a base di culetti sodi
> A che post ti riferisci?


Credo a questo:
http://www.tradimento.net/52-disqui...-di-serie-tv?p=1608552&viewfull=1#post1608552


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> comunque ho visto la prima serie di house of cards, ma non ho avuto visioni mistiche  inizialmente l'ho trovato geniale. solo che poi underwood non ha nessun vero antagonista, qualunque sia il problema sai che entro fine puntata lo avrà superato. e anche se incuriosisce vedere come lo farà... alla lunga mi ha un po' demotivato.


L'antagonista è lui stesso, la sua coscienza, e la moglie. È molto complesso da questo punto di vista.


----------



## passante (12 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'antagonista è lui stesso, la sua coscienza, e la moglie. È molto complesso da questo punto di vista.


sì, la moglie sì. è stata l'unica che ha creato un po' di tensione lo ha messo in difficoltà. la coscienza ancora nella prima stagione io non l'ho vista  ma magari sono uno spettatore un po' superficiale.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> sì, la moglie sì. è stata l'unica che ha creato un po' di tensione lo ha messo in difficoltà. la coscienza ancora nella prima stagione io non l'ho vista  ma magari sono uno spettatore un po' superficiale.


È per me la serie più avvincente proprio perché è come nella vita quando sei in attesa della manifestazione della coscienza. La moglie è antagonista, complice, tentatrice che lo porta a rivelarsi e occultarsi.

È un personaggio che ha il fascino del male che ti fa ricercare la luce.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Settembre 2015)

Che mi dite di Mr.Robot?


----------



## Black&Blu (14 Settembre 2015)

Guardate Californication e andate sul sicuro. L'amore non è mai stato trattato in maniera cosi cinica e veritiera, in TV. 

Hank is my hero :mrgreen:


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che mi dite di Mr.Robot?


Che ho messo su or ora il primo episodio. Ti faccio sapere :up:




Black&Blu ha detto:


> Guardate Californication e andate sul sicuro. L'amore non è mai stato trattato in maniera cosi cinica e veritiera, in TV.
> 
> *Hank is my hero *:mrgreen:


Anche il mio


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Che ho messo su or ora il primo episodio. Ti faccio sapere :up:
> 
> 
> 
> Anche il mio


Ho visto un paio di episodi slegati. Mi è sembrato un pirla non interessante. Sbaglio?


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È per me la serie più avvincente proprio perché è come nella vita quando sei in attesa della manifestazione della coscienza. La moglie è antagonista, complice, tentatrice che lo porta a rivelarsi e occultarsi.
> 
> È un personaggio che ha il fascino del male che ti fa ricercare la luce.


parli di House of Cards? anche quello ho..... mi incuriosisci....


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2015)

*Mahh*



banshee ha detto:


> mi date un consiglio?
> 
> ai voti...
> 
> cosa inizio, True Detective o Penny Dreadful??


Ma leggo solo adesso.....!
True detective...senza dubbio...ho visto sia la prima serie che la seconda....la prima mi ha intrigato come trama,la seconda per l'ambiguità dei personaggi...!bello.


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma leggo solo adesso.....!
> True detective...senza dubbio...ho visto sia la prima serie che la seconda....la prima mi ha intrigato come trama,la seconda per l'ambiguità dei personaggi...!bello.


:up: grazie del consiglio!


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> parli di House of Cards? anche quello ho..... mi incuriosisci....


Non lo hai ancora visto??? 
Rimedia subito!
Bellissimo! Sicuro più di True Detective!!!


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non lo hai ancora visto???
> Rimedia subito!
> Bellissimo! Sicuro più di True Detective!!!


no!! sto un po' indietro con le serie...

allora inizio House of Cards, poi True e poi Penny....:up:


----------



## Fantastica (14 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È per me la serie più avvincente proprio perché è come nella vita quando sei in attesa della manifestazione della coscienza. La moglie è antagonista, complice, tentatrice che lo porta a rivelarsi e occultarsi.
> 
> È un personaggio che ha il fascino del male che ti fa ricercare la luce.


Giudizio identico a quello di GA. Tu gli somigli. Paura.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È per me la serie più avvincente proprio perché è come nella vita quando sei in attesa della manifestazione della coscienza. La moglie è antagonista, complice, tentatrice che lo porta a rivelarsi e occultarsi.
> 
> È un personaggio che ha il fascino del male che ti fa ricercare la luce.


Non hai capito un cazzo di nulla. Non è un "malvagio" di per sè, fa quello che deve fare e punto. E alla moglie sta benissimo, anzi è proprio la forza della coppia. Almeno fino ad un certo punto dove subentrano problemi sì, ma problemi suoi, di lei.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Giudizio identico a quello di GA. Tu gli somigli. Paura.


Se fossi un filo sveglia ti direi "guardati dai coglioni". Ma non lo sei, e quindi spaventati.


----------



## geko (19 Settembre 2015)

La prima stagione di _Narcos_, serie Netflix su Pablo Escobar, a me sta piacendo parecchio.


----------



## banshee (19 Settembre 2015)

geko ha detto:


> La prima stagione di _Narcos_, serie Netflix su Pablo Escobar, a me sta piacendo parecchio.


:up: segnata! Thanks


----------



## geko (19 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :up: segnata! Thanks


Già la sigla è bellissima. Mi fa impazzire. 

[video=youtube;PtJ6yAGjsIs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtJ6yAGjsIs[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> parli di House of Cards? anche quello ho..... mi incuriosisci....


Sì. È una serie molto accurata. La rappresentazione del privato dell'appartamento della Casa Bianca non credo che corrisponda alla realtà con quella cucina borghese. Se fosse una riproduzione veritiera sarebbe ancora più interessante e inquietante.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non hai capito un cazzo di nulla. Non è un "malvagio" di per sè, fa quello che deve fare e punto. E alla moglie sta benissimo, anzi è proprio la forza della coppia. Almeno fino ad un certo punto dove subentrano problemi sì, ma problemi suoi, di lei.


Come certo sai ogni opera ha più livelli di lettura. Tu ne hai individuato uno.


----------



## passante (24 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come certo sai ogni opera ha più livelli di lettura. Tu ne hai individuato uno.


va be'. insomma io sta visione mistica non l'ho avuta... 

 ora sto guardando "the new normal" che è una baggianata pazzesca  ma non me la scampo, perché è la storia di una coppia gay che ha un bambino con una mamma surrogato. e vuoi non vederla? per fortuna è stata cancellata dopo la prima stagione :singleeye:

poi è ricominciato the big bang theory, e va bene.  e anche proveremo american horror story (the hotel), che te devo di'... ma secondo me non ce la faremo mai.


----------



## Lucrezia (24 Settembre 2015)

Mi sono finalmente decisa a cominciare Orange is the new black...e non riesco a smettere.  Le attrici sono favolose. Il plot interessante.  Le conversazioni fra 'quelli dentro' e 'quelli fuori' surreali.
Adoro!


----------



## passante (11 Ottobre 2015)

avete visto american horror story, la prima puntata di The Hotel?


----------



## Spot (11 Ottobre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> avete visto american horror story, la prima puntata di The Hotel?


Non ancora


----------



## passante (11 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non ancora


allora taccio :blank:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ripartito The following.....lo adoro


----------



## oscuro (12 Ottobre 2015)

*Sii*

E dopo essermi visto lo spin off di walking dead, stasera si riparte.....:up:


----------



## banshee (15 Ottobre 2015)

una cosa per gli appassionati di GOT e che hanno visto la 5 serie...



Spoiler



ho letto su internette che l'attore che fa Jon Snow sta ancora sotto contratto....e ha detto che sarà presente nella 6.... ma se Martin ancora deve scrivere il seguito?  o forse saranno tutti flashback?


----------



## Spot (16 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> una cosa per gli appassionati di GOT e che hanno visto la 5 serie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



JS vive


----------



## banshee (16 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> JS vive


:ballo:



Spoiler



ma Martin ancora non ha scritto il seguito! ha spoilerato? :carneval:


----------



## Spot (16 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :ballo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amici stretti all'HBO 


Spoiler



O l'ormone che si augura di vedere quel bel faccino in giro per un altro po'


----------



## banshee (16 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Amici stretti all'HBO
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



comunque li detesto, che si sappia :rotfl: perchè fanno fuori sempre quelli che piacciono a me. Prima Drogo, poi Martell...eccheccà


----------



## Spot (22 Ottobre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> avete visto american horror story, la prima puntata di The Hotel?


Visto!!
Anche la seconda


----------



## passante (28 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Amici stretti all'HBO


 forte.


----------



## passante (28 Ottobre 2015)

*american horror story*

comunque. qua nessuno mi considera  sto guardando american horror story, hotel. ora, l'horror non è il mio genere, quindi non so valutare ma... quantomeno non è spaventoso. al limite un po' disgustoso. qualcuno lo sta guardando?


----------



## Spot (28 Ottobre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> comunque. qua nessuno mi considera  sto guardando american horror story, hotel. ora, l'horror non è il mio genere, quindi non so valutare ma... quantomeno non è spaventoso. al limite un po' disgustoso. qualcuno lo sta guardando?


Io ti ho calcolato, ma tu non mi noti! 
Ho visto le prime due puntate. A me piace.
Non lo trovo orrorifico, però ha quel gusto del kitch (anche nelle inquadrature... diamine quanti grandangoli) mischiato all'eros (più fetish che eros) che a me gusta 

PS: bentornato.


----------



## passante (28 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io ti ho calcolato, ma tu non mi noti!
> Ho visto le prime due puntate. A me piace.
> Non lo trovo orrorifico, però ha quel gusto del kitch (anche nelle inquadrature... diamine quanti grandangoli) mischiato all'eros (più fetish che eros) che a me gusta
> 
> PS: bentornato.


si è abbastanza kitsh, anche ironico probabilmente. a me non dispiace, nell'insieme. ti dirò che continuo a ridere se penso a donovan che vuol rimanere a casa a guardare house of cards :carneval: (a proposito di _amore e lavatrici).

p.s.
_grazie. penso che ci dovremmo trasferire all'estero, comunque. il belgio andrebbe già bene.


----------



## free (28 Ottobre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> comunque. qua nessuno mi considera  sto guardando american horror story, hotel. ora, l'horror non è il mio genere, quindi non so valutare ma... quantomeno non è spaventoso. al limite un po' disgustoso. qualcuno lo sta guardando?


il poliziotto è molto bello
ma la Jessica non c'è più o arriverà?


----------



## passante (28 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> il poliziotto è molto bello
> ma la Jessica non c'è più o arriverà?


non saprei... credo che non torni ma non ne sono sicuro. al poliziotto io preferisco il Donovan


----------



## Spot (29 Ottobre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> si è abbastanza kitsh, anche ironico probabilmente. a me non dispiace, nell'insieme. ti dirò che continuo a ridere se penso a donovan che vuol rimanere a casa a guardare house of cards :carneval: (a proposito di _amore e lavatrici).
> 
> p.s.
> _grazie. penso che ci dovremmo trasferire all'estero, comunque. il belgio andrebbe già bene.


Sono morta dalle risate anch'io 
(il Belgio non sembra una cattiva idea. E dicono che la qualità della vita non sia male.
L'hanno consigliato anche a me  Per altri motivi.)



free ha detto:


> il poliziotto è molto bello:mrgreen:
> ma la Jessica non c'è più o arriverà?


Mh, ricordo di aver sentito che Freak show sarebbe stata l'ultima stagione per Jessica (era la mia preferita )


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2015)

sì è molto bello anche Donovan
comunque la lady Gaga mi sembra troppo fatalona, un po' noioso il suo personaggio
sono curiosa di vedere se la Campbell si aggirerà per tutte le puntate coperta di sangue


----------



## passante (29 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì è molto bello *anche* Donovan
> comunque la lady Gaga mi sembra troppo fatalona, un po' noioso il suo personaggio
> sono curiosa di vedere se la Campbell si aggirerà per tutte le puntate coperta di sangue


 anche??? no dai, non scherzare. è l'attore televisivo più bello degli ultimi anni*. viceversa ladygaga è parecchio bietolona, in effetti 

e in ogni caso il primo gennaio esce Sherlock 


*ha un marito e tre figli. te lo dico, così non ti illudi


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> anche??? no dai, non scherzare. è l'attore televisivo più bello degli ultimi anni*. viceversa ladygaga è parecchio bietolona, in effetti
> 
> e in ogni caso il primo gennaio esce Sherlock
> 
> ...


chi è questo Sherlock? serie nuova?
comunque caro amico io sono innamoratissima del capitano Flint, che ricomincia a gennaio (la serie dei pirati tamarra ma ricchissima di sorprese, Black sails), ho scoperto che l'attore è il figlio di Maggie Smith, scusa se è poco!
tra l'altro il personaggio del capitano potrebbe interessarti molto...dai, prova...


----------



## passante (30 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> *chi è questo Sherlock? serie nuova*?
> comunque caro amico io sono innamoratissima del capitano Flint, che ricomincia a gennaio (la serie dei pirati tamarra ma ricchissima di sorprese, Black sails), ho scoperto che l'attore è il figlio di Maggie Smith, scusa se è poco!
> tra l'altro il personaggio del capitano potrebbe interessarti molto...dai, prova...


 no dai lo devi provare assolutamente. Sherlock della BBC... non puoi non averlo visto.

noi proveremo anche i pirati


----------



## free (30 Ottobre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> no dai lo devi provare assolutamente. Sherlock della BBC... non puoi non averlo visto.
> 
> noi proveremo anche i pirati


ah ok, ho visto qualche puntata ma preferisco elementary...è grave??

osti i pirati sono piaciuti tantissimo anche al mio compagno, è una delle pochissime serie che ha visto
secondo me è fatta molto bene, tanta avventura, intrighi di tutti i tipi, e anche qualche personaggio complesso e ben delineato


----------



## Falcor (1 Novembre 2015)

Io sono un malato di serie tv. Ne ho viste a centinaia e ne seguo fino a 15 contemporaneamente.

Per darvi una idea queste sono quelle che sto seguendo (ovviamente in tempi diversi e man mano che escono le stagioni nuove):


2 Broke Girls Agents of ShieldAmerican Horror Story Aquarius Ballers Banshee Bates Motel Black Sails Blue Bloods C'era una volta Cedar Cove Defiance Downton Abbey Faking It – Più che amiche Fargo Fortitude Fresh of the Boat Getting On Girls Gomorra Grimm House of cards I live with models Il sospetto Il trono di spade L'uomo di casa Lilyhammer Mad Men Masters of Sex Mozart in the Jungle New Girl Nurse Jackie Nymphs Orange is the new black Power Pretty Little Liars Salamander 
Salem Scandal Scorpion Secrets and lies Senza Identità Silicon Valley Sleepy Hollow Taxy Brooklyn Teen wolf Terapia d'urto The Big Bang Theory The Blacklist The Fall The Inbetweeners The Knick The Last Man on Earth The Leftovers The Mindy Project The Newsroom The Royals The Strain The Walking Dead Togetherness Transparent Tyrant Undateable Underbelly Veep - Vicepresidente incompetente Vikings Wayward Pines Z Nation Zoo 




E ne ho già altre 30/40 già scaricate sul mio hard disk e da vedere  Elencare quelle che ho visto è praticamente impossibile


----------



## free (1 Novembre 2015)

ma dove trovi il tempo?
comunque, quale preferisci?


----------



## Falcor (1 Novembre 2015)

In passato di tempo ne avevo di più e infatti ne seguivo davvero tante (molte le vedevamo la sera a letto io e la mia J). Da quando vivo a Firenze col lavoro nuovo ho moooolto meno tempo e infatti vado più a rilento ma comunque appena entro a casa accendo la tv o il tablet e vedo qualcosa. Diciamo che mi tengon compagnia.

Dirti quale preferisco è difficile. Ne parlavo tempo fa con un amico. Forse ne ho viste così tante che ho perso l'innocenza. Tutto mi sembra ormai simile e difficilmente una serie nuova mi sconvolge. Forse l'unica in questo ultimo periodo è stata True Detective. Ma solo la prima stagione, la seconda è una cagata mostruosa.


----------



## free (1 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> In passato di tempo ne avevo di più e infatti ne seguivo davvero tante (molte le vedevamo la sera a letto io e la mia J). Da quando vivo a Firenze col lavoro nuovo ho moooolto meno tempo e infatti vado più a rilento ma comunque appena entro a casa accendo la tv o il tablet e vedo qualcosa. Diciamo che mi tengon compagnia.
> 
> Dirti quale preferisco è difficile. Ne parlavo tempo fa con un amico. Forse ne ho viste così tante che ho perso l'innocenza. Tutto mi sembra ormai simile e difficilmente una serie nuova mi sconvolge. Forse l'unica in questo ultimo periodo è stata True Detective. Ma solo la prima stagione, la seconda è una cagata mostruosa.


a me invece è capitato di NON seguirle, perchè non mi piacciono le prime diciamo due puntate, abbandono
ho visto che nell'elenco manca The killing, però è finita mi pare l'anno scorso, mi è piaciuta, secondo me vale la pena


----------



## Falcor (1 Novembre 2015)

The Killing è nella mia lista, solo che in quella che ho messo qui ho lasciato solo quelle di cui ho visto almeno una stagione e aspetto di vedere il resto sennò usciva una lista con oltre 100 titoli  Se non ricordo male ho già le quattro stagioni su disco. Dello stesso genere devo vedere anche The Bridge (ma la versione americana non quella originale che mi dicono sia persino più bella) e Those who kill.

E a proposito di The Bridge versione originale, a novembre Sky trasmette la seconda stagione. E inizia anche una serie che sembra interessante, Quantico (su Fox credo).


----------



## Spot (1 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io sono un malato di serie tv. Ne ho viste a centinaia e ne seguo fino a 15 contemporaneamente.
> 
> Per darvi una idea queste sono quelle che sto seguendo (ovviamente in tempi diversi e man mano che escono le stagioni nuove):
> 
> ...


Porca paletta! Benvenuto!


----------



## Falcor (1 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Porca paletta! Benvenuto!


Deng iu, e dall'altro thread vedo che sei anche una giocatrice :up:


----------



## Spot (1 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Deng iu, e dall'altro thread vedo che sei anche una giocatrice :up:


Non mi faccio mancare nulla :carneval:
Oltre alla vita sociale, s'intende.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non mi faccio mancare nulla :carneval:
> Oltre alla vita sociale, s'intende.


Dormite poco :carneval:


----------



## Tessa (1 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io sono un malato di serie tv. Ne ho viste a centinaia e ne seguo fino a 15 contemporaneamente.
> 
> Per darvi una idea queste sono quelle che sto seguendo (ovviamente in tempi diversi e man mano che escono le stagioni nuove):
> 
> ...


Hai gli occhi a cristalli liquidi, il sedere quadrato e tantissimo tempo libero.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2015)

Ma the following nessuno?


----------



## Falcor (2 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Hai gli occhi a cristalli liquidi, il sedere quadrato e tantissimo tempo libero.


Le prime due si, la terza ahimè non più. Le vedo sempre mentre faccio altro, anche ora ad esempio son al pc a scrivere ma sto vedendo una serie (Vikings per la precisione, ho appena iniziato la terza stagione).



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma the following nessuno?


La sto vedendo io, la seguo da Sky quindi mancano un paio di puntate alla fine e per fortuna si conclude con la terza stagione. Per me era bella fino alla prima stagione, dopo è andata lentamente sfociando in uno schifo senza senso.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Le prime due si, la terza ahimè non più.* Le vedo sempre mentre faccio altro,* anche ora ad esempio son al pc a scrivere ma sto vedendo una serie (Vikings per la precisione, ho appena iniziato la terza stagione).
> 
> 
> 
> La sto vedendo io, la seguo da Sky quindi mancano un paio di puntate alla fine e per fortuna si conclude con la terza stagione. Per me era bella fino alla prima stagione, dopo è andata lentamente sfociando in uno schifo senza senso.


Immagino l'altro quanto tu possa farlo bene, allora.


----------



## Falcor (2 Novembre 2015)

Beh per altro intendo cucinare, pulire casa, stendere i panni. Ti risulta siano attività tali da farle male se ti distrai col sottofondo della tv? Allora ti dico che mentre lo faccio respiro anche, e nelle mie cellule i mitocondri producono tanta atp. Mi sa che devo smettere di fare troppe cose insieme sennò magari le faccio male


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Beh per altro intendo cucinare, pulire casa, stendere i panni. *Ti risulta siano attività tali da farle male se ti distrai col sottofondo della tv?* Allora ti dico che mentre lo faccio respiro anche, e nelle mie cellule i mitocondri producono tanta atp. Mi sa che devo smettere di fare troppe cose insieme sennò magari le faccio male


Bè sì. Specie cucinare. Anche perchè è roba che segui, mica la D'Urso che ti ci fai le seghe sulle tette e stop.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io ne sono una drogata.
> O almeno lo ero, ora mi sto forzatamente disintossicando.
> Cosa state guardando al momento?


Subito una legge per vietare le serie TV, schifezza immonda, oppio dei popoli.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Subito una legge per vietare le serie TV, schifezza immonda, oppio dei popoli.


Guarda come ti riducono, in effetti. 

P.S: comunque Ash Vs Evil Dead spacca tutto.


----------



## Falcor (2 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè sì. *Specie cucinare*. Anche perchè è roba che segui, mica la D'Urso che ti ci fai le seghe sulle tette e stop.


Dai ci son serie tv che son abbastanza leggere e non serve star lì fissi per capirle. Poi ci son quelle belle e impegnative e allora è normale che le vedo senza fare altro per gustarmele meglio.

E sulla cucina, io so cucinare tre cose in fila e son così semplici che il grosso della difficoltà è accendere il fuoco e mettere la padella sul fuoco.

ps: la D'Urso la aborro


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dai ci son serie tv che son abbastanza leggere e non serve star lì fissi per capirle. Poi ci son quelle belle e impegnative e allora è normale che le vedo senza fare altro per gustarmele meglio.
> 
> E sulla cucina, io so cucinare tre cose in fila e son così semplici che il grosso della difficoltà è accendere il fuoco e mettere la padella sul fuoco.
> 
> ps: la D'Urso la *sborro*


Fixed.


----------



## Spot (2 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda come ti riducono, in effetti.
> 
> P.S: comunque Ash Vs Evil Dead spacca tutto.


Già, nè te nè io stiamo messi un granchè bene.

Sembra interessante. Me la segno.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Già, nè te nè io stiamo messi un granchè bene.
> 
> Sembra interessante. Me la segno.


Sì, ma io non sono un "personaggio", non basta una cena con Brunetta a farmi diventare tale e soprattutto con  BRUNETTA? Li muerti tuoi scuagghiati.


----------



## Spot (2 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma io non sono un "personaggio", non basta una cena con Brunetta a farmi diventare tale e soprattutto con  BRUNETTA? Li muerti tuoi scuagghiati.


"Personaggio" è un termine che da me si usa per indicare qualcuno con dei modi di fare peculiari. E' molto diffuso ed ha accezioni davvero variabili, ma nessuna di queste è neanche lontanamente negativa.
Nella cena con Brunetta sei stato nominato, ma solo di sfuggita, mi spiace. 

Sono commossa del fatto che tu abbia prestato tanta attenzione a quello che ho scritto


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> "Personaggio" è un termine che da me si usa per indicare qualcuno con dei modi di fare peculiari. E' molto diffuso ed ha accezioni davvero variabili, ma nessuna di queste è neanche lontanamente negativa.
> Nella cena con Brunetta sei stato nominato, ma solo di sfuggita, mi spiace.
> 
> Sono commossa del fatto che tu abbia prestato tanta attenzione a quello che ho scritto


Non è quello che scrivi TU, è che il thread "Cosa ne pensate degli altri utenti" serve proprio a quello. E non ho modi di fare peculiari, io scrivo cose in realtà molto semplici. Banali, direi. Per ilr esto nominatemi quanto volete, ma almeno a ragion veduta, cioè: per insultarmi.


----------



## Spot (2 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è quello che scrivi TU, è che il thread "Cosa ne pensate degli altri utenti" serve proprio a quello. E non ho modi di fare peculiari, io scrivo cose in realtà molto semplici. Banali, direi. Per ilr esto nominatemi quanto volete, ma almeno a ragion veduta, cioè: per insultarmi.


Infatti il riferimento è ai modi, non ai contenuti.
Con te ho avuto a che fare poco o niente qui dentro: per insultarti decentemente non ho nemmeno il materiale.


----------



## passante (2 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io sono un malato di serie tv. Ne ho viste a centinaia e ne seguo fino a 15 contemporaneamente.
> 
> Per darvi una idea queste sono quelle che sto seguendo (ovviamente in tempi diversi e man mano che escono le stagioni nuove):
> 
> ...


minchia.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Infatti il riferimento è ai modi, non ai contenuti.
> Con te ho avuto a che fare poco o niente qui dentro: per insultarti decentemente non ho nemmeno il materiale.


Adesso recuperiamo.


----------



## Ecate (2 Novembre 2015)

Quella che mi è piaciuta di più è stata The Shield


----------



## Spot (2 Novembre 2015)

Per chi ama zombie e relativi: Fear the walking dead.
Si, è nata perchè Walking dead ha successo. E no, è molto molto meglio della serie sorella maggiore.


----------



## Alessandra (2 Novembre 2015)

Molti mi consigliano la serie tv "narcos".
L'avete vista?


----------



## Spot (2 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Molti mi consigliano la serie tv "narcos".
> L'avete vista?


L'hanno consigliata anche a me ma nada per ora.
Ma l'abbonamento a Netflix com'è?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Per chi ama zombie e relativi: Fear the walking dead.
> Si, è nata perchè Walking dead ha successo. E no, è molto molto meglio della serie sorella maggiore.


Dalla regia però mi dicono che è una cagata.


----------



## Spot (2 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dalla regia però mi dicono che è una cagata.


Chiedigli perchè. Io ho letto ottime recensioni e le prime puntate mi son sembrate buone.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Chiedigli perchè. Io ho letto ottime recensioni e le prime puntate mi son sembrate buone.


Pare sia un horror banalotto.


----------



## Spot (2 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pare sia un horror banalotto.


Vado più avanti e ti faccio sapere.


----------



## free (2 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Molti mi consigliano la serie tv "narcos".
> L'avete vista?


sì solo la prima puntata
purtroppo quando parlano in spagnolo (o portoghese?) è sottotitolato, e parlano tanto...comunque è interessante, non conoscevo la storia dell'inizio dell'industria della coca
belle musichette


----------



## Falcor (3 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Quella che mi è piaciuta di più è stata The Shield


Mamma mia hai detto poco  The Shield è una delle migliori serie mai fatte. Probabilmente dal punto di vista dell'introspezione dei personaggi è quanto di più riuscito ci sia nelle serie tv.



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Per chi ama zombie e relativi: Fear the walking dead.
> Si, è nata perchè Walking dead ha successo. E no, è molto molto meglio della serie sorella maggiore.


Guarda a me TWD sta scocciando, la sesta stagione ancora devo iniziare a vederla ma ero già stanco dopo la terza. Troppo ripetitiva. Questo spin off mi dicono sia caruccio ma penso che ormai il filone zombie sia troppo sfruttato. Ho visto la prima stagione di Zombie Nation ed è carina ma nulla di che. Ora su Mediaset Premium comincia anche l'altra serie sugli zombie Izombie 



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> L'hanno consigliata anche a me ma nada per ora.
> Ma l'abbonamento a Netflix com'è?


In pratica ci sono varie forme di abbonamento in base al numero di dispositivi che possono accedere al servizio e se si vuole l'HD o meno. Il catalogo è abbastanza interessante e col tempo si arricchirà sempre di più.


----------



## oceansize (3 Novembre 2015)

qualcuno guarda homeland?
invece violevo iniziare the knick, chi l'ha vista?


----------



## Spot (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mamma mia hai detto poco  The Shield è una delle migliori serie mai fatte. Probabilmente dal punto di vista dell'introspezione dei personaggi è quanto di più riuscito ci sia nelle serie tv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TWD ho smesso di vederla da un po' (non ricordo nemmeno bene quando ci ho rinunciato... poco dopo l'assalto al carcere comunque).
A me il genere piace molto e Romero potrei citarlo a memoria (non è vero, ho una pessima memoria per queste cose. Ma giusto per rendere l'idea). Ma quella serie stava diventando insopportabile.

C'è una mini serie molto carina invece che vidi anni fa.. è datata e il tema non è originalissimo. Ma nel complesso è godibile. Dead set.


----------



## Spot (3 Novembre 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> qualcuno guarda homeland?
> invece violevo iniziare the knick, chi l'ha vista?


Ciao  purtroppo per questioni di tempo ultimamente non sto facendo i compiti a casa, quindi il mio supporto su questo thread fa un po' schifo :rotfl:
Mai sentite


----------



## Falcor (3 Novembre 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> qualcuno guarda homeland?
> invece violevo iniziare the knick, chi l'ha vista?


Guarda di The Knick sto vedendo proprio ora la 2x02 andata in onda stasera su Sky Atlantic. La prima stagione mi era piaciuta molto, dopo due puntate la seconda stagione non mi pare sia ancora decollata. La prima stagione vedila perché è davvero interessante.

Homeland è appena iniziata la quinta stagione. Io ho le quattro stagioni precedenti già scaricate ma ancora devo vedere nulla ma so che è un piccolo capolavoro.


----------



## Spot (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Guarda di The Knick sto vedendo proprio ora la 2x02 andata in onda stasera su Sky Atlantic. La prima stagione mi era piaciuta molto, dopo due puntate la seconda stagione non mi pare sia ancora decollata. La prima stagione vedila perché è davvero interessante.
> 
> Homeland è appena iniziata la quinta stagione. Io ho le quattro stagioni precedenti già scaricate ma ancora devo vedere nulla ma so che è un piccolo capolavoro.


...ecco a chi consegnare le redini dell'intero thread.


----------



## Falcor (3 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ...ecco a chi consegnare le redini dell'intero thread.


No no no, non scherziamo. Io qua son un ospite appena arrivato, ancora ho i denti da latte


----------



## oceansize (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Guarda di The Knick sto vedendo proprio ora la 2x02 andata in onda stasera su Sky Atlantic. La prima stagione mi era piaciuta molto, dopo due puntate la seconda stagione non mi pare sia ancora decollata. La prima stagione vedila perché è davvero interessante.
> 
> Homeland è appena iniziata la quinta stagione. Io ho le quattro stagioni precedenti già scaricate ma ancora devo vedere nulla ma so che è un piccolo capolavoro.


ottimo, alla prossima domenica piovosa me la sparo
homeland sì merita e anche nella quinta stagione tiene alta la tensione.


----------



## Spot (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> No no no, non scherziamo. Io qua son un ospite appena arrivato, ancora ho i denti da latte


Sono mortalmente seria.


----------



## Falcor (4 Novembre 2015)

Stasera è andata in onda l'ultima puntata di The Whispers, purtroppo ha un finale aperto e non è stata rinnovata per una seconda stagione (tranne colpi di scena clamorosi) ma merita davvero, tra i produttori c'è Spielberg.

Un'altra serie che sto vedendo però non mi piace perché troppo cervellotica, e quindi adatta ad un buon 99% degli utenti storici del forum, è The Leftovers. Se qualcuno di voi la sta seguendo o la vedrà poi me ne spieghi il senso perché io fatico a trovarlo, eppure in giro si legge che è un capolavoro di serie


----------



## Falcor (10 Novembre 2015)

Partendo da uno spunto nel thread sulla mutanda, ma nessuno vede *Orange is the new black?

*Forse è una delle serie più intelligenti degli ultimi anni. Se non l'avete vista ve la consiglio vivamente. In italiano ci sono già tre stagioni e nella terza il tema delle mutande è *molto *importante


----------



## Spot (11 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Partendo da uno spunto nel thread sulla mutanda, ma nessuno vede *Orange is the new black?
> 
> *Forse è una delle serie più intelligenti degli ultimi anni. Se non l'avete vista ve la consiglio vivamente. In italiano ci sono già tre stagioni e nella terza il tema delle mutande è *molto *importante


Io, ma sono bloccata alla prima


----------



## Flavia (11 Novembre 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> ottimo, alla prossima domenica piovosa me la sparo
> homeland sì merita e anche nella quinta stagione tiene alta la tensione.


Homeland è una delle serie
più belle degli ultimi tempi
bravissimo Mandy Patnkin
ve lo ricordate in Criminal Mind?

qualcuno segue Z-Nation?
una serie tra il trash e lo splatter
la trovo carina per passare il tempo


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> Homeland è una delle serie
> più belle degli ultimi tempi
> bravissimo Mandy Patnkin
> ve lo ricordate in Criminal Mind?
> ...


Mentre le altre sono seri impegni.


----------



## Flavia (11 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mentre le altre sono seri impegni.


diciamo che le altre serie almeno 
fanno finta di darsi un minimo di contegno


----------



## Lucrezia (11 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Partendo da uno spunto nel thread sulla mutanda, ma nessuno vede *Orange is the new black?
> 
> *Forse è una delle serie più intelligenti degli ultimi anni. Se non l'avete vista ve la consiglio vivamente. In italiano ci sono già tre stagioni e nella terza il tema delle mutande è *molto *importante


 All'inizio l'amavo moltissimo, ma la terza.serie purtroppo è stata molto dispersiva secondo me...spero in un miracolo nella quarta!

Vorrei invece ribadire a distanza di tempo il piccolo miracolo che è The affair. Il modo in cui affronta i temi delle dinamiche di coppia e tradimenti è interessantissimo,  gli attori sono così bravi che ogni volta che finisco un episodio non riesco a parlare d'altro per un'ora, e la.libertà che viene data spesso allo spettatore di scegliere quale sia la verità,  è stimolante. Amo con tutto il mio cuore.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> All'inizio l'amavo moltissimo, ma la terza.serie purtroppo è stata molto dispersiva secondo me...spero in un miracolo nella quarta!
> 
> Vorrei invece ribadire a distanza di tempo il piccolo miracolo che è The affair. Il modo in cui affronta i temi delle dinamiche di coppia e tradimenti è interessantissimo,  gli attori sono così bravi che ogni volta che finisco un episodio non riesco a parlare d'altro per un'ora, e la.libertà che viene data spesso allo spettatore di scegliere quale sia la verità,  è stimolante. Amo con tutto il mio cuore.


Ma non ti basta questo forum così pregno di inesplorate profondità?


----------



## Falcor (11 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> qualcuno segue Z-Nation?
> una serie tra il trash e lo splatter
> la trovo carina per passare il tempo


Io ho visto la prima stagione. Sicuramente diversa da Walking Dead. Forse a tratti più realistica ma anche molto più divertente.

Se ti piace il genere ti segnalo anche iZombie. Sta iniziando ora su Premium.


----------



## Flavia (13 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io ho visto la prima stagione. Sicuramente diversa da Walking Dead. Forse a tratti più realistica ma anche molto più divertente.
> 
> Se ti piace il genere ti segnalo anche iZombie. Sta iniziando ora su Premium.


divertente sicuramente
il cittadinoZ blu poi è uno spasso
con i suoi modi sopra le righe
the walking dead è sempre in tema
ma sicuramente ha perso molto nel tempo
il problema degli sceneggiatori americani
è che non sanno dire basta, e
continuano a tirare avanti le vicende
in modo orrendo


----------



## Falcor (13 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> il cittadinoZ blu poi è uno spasso
> con i suoi modi sopra le righe
> 
> the walking dead è sempre in tema
> ...


Il cittadino Z lo amo 

Sulla questione del tirarla troppo per le lunghe purtroppo è una tematica nota a chi ama le serie tv e hai più che ragione. Purtroppo però si rischia di cadere in una discussione da cui non se ne esce più e magari non a tutti interessano questioni legate ai ratings americani (che sono quelli che davvero decidono se una serie tv va avanti o muore) e alle motivazioni commerciali dietro il rinnovo o meno di una serie.

Una cosa è certa TWD ha stufato, volta e gira son tre stagioni che è sempre la solita minestra riscaldata


----------



## Falcor (8 Dicembre 2015)

Per Ryo e Spot,

il 15 gennaio su Sky arriva questa:

The Shannara Chronicles


----------



## Spot (8 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Per Ryo e Spot,
> 
> il 15 gennaio su Sky arriva questa:
> 
> The Shannara Chronicles


:inlove:
Non conosco la trilogia, ma conosco Terry Brooks e la cosa m'attizza parecchio 

Falchetto, tu che sei il guru del fantasy, hai letto/visto mai Dune?

Edit:
ho appena beccato questo:


----------



## Falcor (8 Dicembre 2015)

Dune non l'ho letto ma ho visto il film anni fa. Ricordo che non mi sconvolse molto ma non lo ricordo molto bene. Dovrei rivederlo oggi, magari mi farebbe altro effetto.

Per l'altro film è delizioso. Vedilo perché è davvero bello. Un Jim Carrey in gran spolvero.

Poi c'è la Brownig che è adorabile. La stessa attrice di Sucker Punch se lo conosci.

Peccato che non abbiano fatto un seguito ma si siano fermati al primo libro.


----------



## Spot (8 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dune non l'ho letto ma ho visto il film anni fa. Ricordo che non mi sconvolse molto ma non lo ricordo molto bene. Dovrei rivederlo oggi, magari mi farebbe altro effetto.
> 
> Per l'altro film è delizioso. Vedilo perché è davvero bello. Un Jim Carrey in gran spolvero.
> 
> ...


Una serie di sfortunati eventi, dici? Si, il film l'ho visto, m'intriga l'uscita della serie


----------



## Falcor (8 Dicembre 2015)

Ah scusa non avevo capito fosse una serie.

Beh allora son curioso anche io. 

Comunque Ryo mi ucciderà quando leggerà ma da cliente Sky odio Netflix. Perché molte cose che trasmetteranno sarebbero finite su Sky se non ci fosse stato


----------



## Nobody (8 Dicembre 2015)

Sta per partire la seconda stagione di "Fargo", imperdibile! Molto bella la nuova "Deutschland" ambientata nella Germania del 1983, sull'orlo della terza guerra mondiale... sono usciti i primi due episoni, spy-story di grande livello!


----------



## Spot (8 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sta per partire la seconda stagione di "Fargo", imperdibile! Molto bella la nuova "Deutschland" ambientata nella Germania del 1983, sull'orlo della terza guerra mondiale... sono usciti i primi due episoni, spy-story di grande livello!



Questo non me lo dovevi dire.

edit: sottotitolata in realtà vedo che stanno all'8avo epidosio.


----------



## Nobody (8 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Questo non me lo dovevi dire.
> 
> edit:* sottotitolata in realtà vedo che stanno all'8avo epidosio*.


 ma Fargo 2 o Deutschland?


----------



## Spot (8 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma Fargo 2 o Deutschland?


Fargo 2.
Anzi dalla regia dicono che il nono episodio è uscito ieri in terra americana.


----------



## oro.blu (8 Dicembre 2015)

*


oscuro ha detto:



			Spazio 1999
		
Clicca per espandere...

*
oddio la guardavo quando avevo 13 anni...forse meno!!! ma la fanno ancora da qualche parte??? adoravo Maya


----------



## oro.blu (8 Dicembre 2015)

...di tutti quelli citati ne conosco forse un terzo...sarà perché non ho la pay tv, sarà perché per anni ho guardato i documentari di Pieroangela.
devo preoccuparmi??


----------



## Falcor (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sta per partire la seconda stagione di "Fargo", imperdibile! Molto bella la nuova "Deutschland" ambientata nella Germania del 1983, sull'orlo della terza guerra mondiale... sono usciti i primi due episoni, spy-story di grande livello!


Nob stavolta non mi trovi daccordo. Deutschanld la sto vedendo e non mi sta piacendo un gran che. Anche se ammetto che è un punto di vista diverso dal solito sulla guerra fredda. Diciamo che ci son state già delle cose che mi ham fatto storcere il naso ma vabe è fiction.

Fargo 2 la attendo invece con ansia.

Nob visto che mi pare di aver capito che hai Sky. Ma segui The Leftovers?



oro.blu ha detto:


> oddio la guardavo quando avevo 13 anni...forse meno!!! ma la fanno ancora da qualche parte??? adoravo Maya


C'è qualche canale su Sky che ogni tanto la manda ancora. A me fa abbastanza schifo


----------



## Spot (9 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...di tutti quelli citati ne conosco forse un terzo...sarà perché non ho la pay tv, sarà perché per anni ho guardato i documentari di Pieroangela.
> devo preoccuparmi??


No. 
Anche perché Alberto per me è sempre stato un sex symbol.


----------



## Falcor (9 Dicembre 2015)

Alberto Angela l'ho visto diverse volte dal vivo, lui è laureato in Scienze Naturali e veniva spesso da noi all'università. Da vicino è un tappetto, altro che sex symbol


----------



## Spot (9 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Alberto Angela l'ho visto diverse volte dal vivo, lui è laureato in Scienze Naturali e veniva spesso da noi all'università. Da vicino è un tappetto, altro che sex symbol


Capitato di vederlo dal vivo pure io. Ma fa nulla, si può permettere anche di essere un tappetto lui.


----------



## Ryoga74 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Per Ryo e Spot,
> 
> il 15 gennaio su Sky arriva questa:
> 
> The Shannara Chronicles


grazie per la dritta, sicuramente lo guarderò [emoji4] 


Falcor ha detto:


> Dune non l'ho letto ma ho visto il film anni fa. Ricordo che non mi sconvolse molto ma non lo ricordo molto bene. Dovrei rivederlo oggi, magari mi farebbe altro effetto.
> 
> Per l'altro film è delizioso. Vedilo perché è davvero bello. Un Jim Carrey in gran spolvero.
> 
> ...


Dune il film è una robaccia, da evitare come la peste...


SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Capitato di vederlo dal vivo pure io. Ma fa nulla, si può permettere anche di essere un tappetto lui.


Ancora ancora Nicka, che pur donna è comunque giovane e carina, ma cornificato con Alberto Angela no [emoji29]


----------



## Spot (9 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> grazie per la dritta, sicuramente lo guarderò [emoji4]
> 
> Dune il film è una robaccia, da evitare come la peste...
> 
> Ancora ancora Nicka, che pur donna è comunque giovane e carina, ma cornificato con Alberto Angela no [emoji29]


In disaccordo.
In ogni caso, A.A. è come.. boh.. il cicciobombo dei Take That. Amori platonici e preadolescenziali.
Certo che vedi corna dappertutto ormai. Quanta malafede.
Vuoi che ti confeziono un nasino rosso su misura, mio bel Rudolph? :inlove:


----------



## Ryoga74 (9 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> In disaccordo.
> In ogni caso, A.A. è come.. boh.. il cicciobombo dei Take That. Amori platonici e preadolescenziali.
> Certo che vedi corna dappertutto ormai. Quanta malafede.
> Vuoi che ti confeziono un nasino rosso su misura, mio bel Rudolph? :inlove:


[emoji13]


----------



## Nobody (9 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Nob stavolta non mi trovi daccordo. Deutschanld la sto vedendo e non mi sta piacendo un gran che. Anche se ammetto che è un punto di vista diverso dal solito sulla guerra fredda. Diciamo che ci son state già delle cose che mi ham fatto storcere il naso ma vabe è fiction.
> 
> Fargo 2 la attendo invece con ansia.
> 
> ...


Cosa non ti piace in particolare? E' vero che alcune scene siano un po' forzate, ma secondo me riprende molto bene lo spirito di quel periodo.
Si falco, ho sky... ho visto le prime due puntate, ma mi ha deluso e non l'ho più seguito... meritava?


----------



## Nobody (9 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Fargo 2.
> Anzi dalla regia dicono che il nono episodio è uscito ieri in terra americana.


Non vedo l'ora che cominci!


----------



## Falcor (13 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Cosa non ti piace in particolare? E' vero che alcune scene siano un po' forzate, ma secondo me riprende molto bene lo spirito di quel periodo.
> Si falco, ho sky... ho visto le prime due puntate, ma mi ha deluso e non l'ho più seguito... meritava?


Lo trovo troppo forzato. Io ho vissuto gli anni 80 da bambino quindi non ricordo benissimo tutto se non la parte finale del decennio ma qualcosa mi sa di fasullo. Ad esempio la scena dove lo trovano a telefonare, nella realtà lo avrebbero già fucilato per spionaggio invece nulla. Ok che sarebbe finita la serie però che cavolo 

Per The leftovers volevo un riscontro, a me fa schifo a livelli epici ma su un forum che seguo ne parlano come se fosse un capolavoro assoluto. Volevo capire se son io a non capire più una ceppa 

Comunque ho iniziato la sesta stagione di The Walking Dead, non l'avessi mai fatto. Brutta come poche. Ormai sta serie non ha più nulla da dire secondo me.


----------



## passante (16 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No.
> Anche perché Alberto per me è sempre stato un sex symbol.


no, dai! sembra una bietola.


----------



## Spot (16 Dicembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> no, dai! sembra una bietola.


:rotfl:


----------



## Spot (21 Dicembre 2015)

Se questa la fanno bene, sarà roba da orgasmo.
Per chi non conoscesse il soggetto, si tratta di una delle storie fumettistiche più belle degli ultimi 20 anni.
[video=youtube;UNgI2sRzr8I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNgI2sRzr8I[/video]


----------



## Spot (15 Febbraio 2016)

Da qualche parte dovevo scriverlo.. in fondo è la serie tv che mi ha fatto innamorare delle serie tv.
Dopo alcuni special terribili, un paio di stagioni mosce e (dunque) anni di trama inconsistente.. hanno tirato fuori la miglior stagione di Doctor who dal 2005. E Peter Capaldi è a dir poco favoloso, finalmente un attore di spessore coi controcazzi. Altro che quel bamboccio di Matt Smith.
Peccato che i fan non ci capiscano una cippa.


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2016)

Delusione Fargo 2... buona serie, ma niente a che vedere con la prima


----------



## Sheva07 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Sto penny dreadful mi sta piacendo parecchio


----------



## marietto (15 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Se questa la fanno bene, sarà roba da orgasmo.
> Per chi non conoscesse il soggetto, si tratta di una delle storie fumettistiche più belle degli ultimi 20 anni.
> [video=youtube;UNgI2sRzr8I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNgI2sRzr8I[/video]



Ah si...


----------



## marietto (15 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Delusione Fargo 2... buona serie, ma niente a che vedere con la prima


No, delusione non direi, ame la stagione è piaciuta, anche se Fargo 1 era nettamente superiore. D'altra parte inventarsi un Lorne Malvo tutti gli anni è complicato... 

Però, per paragonarlo ad una serie con una struttura simile (nuova storia e cambio cast ad ogni stagione) per me Fargo2 ha figurato nettamente meglio di True Detective 2, quello si una delusione, almeno per me.


----------



## marietto (15 Febbraio 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Sto penny dreadful mi sta piacendo parecchio


Anche a me...


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> No, delusione non direi, ame la stagione è piaciuta, anche se Fargo 1 era nettamente superiore. D'altra parte inventarsi un Lorne Malvo tutti gli anni è complicato...
> 
> Però, per paragonarlo ad una serie con una struttura simile (nuova storia e cambio cast ad ogni stagione) per me Fargo2 ha figurato nettamente meglio di True Detective 2, quello si una delusione, almeno per me.


delusione rapportata alla bellezza di Fargo 1  la serie è comunque godibile, 



Spoiler



avrei tralasciato l'intervento alieno però


----------



## passante (2 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Da qualche parte dovevo scriverlo.. in fondo è la serie tv che mi ha fatto innamorare delle serie tv.
> Dopo alcuni special terribili, un paio di stagioni mosce e (dunque) anni di trama inconsistente.. hanno tirato fuori la miglior stagione di Doctor who dal 2005. E Peter Capaldi è a dir poco favoloso, finalmente un attore di spessore coi controcazzi. Altro che quel bamboccio di Matt Smith.
> Peccato che i fan non ci capiscano una cippa.


ma tra gli autori c'è mark gatiss? 



oro.blu ha detto:


> oddio la guardavo quando avevo 13 anni...forse meno!!! ma la fanno ancora da qualche parte??? adoravo Maya


io ero innamorato di Spok :facepalm:



Spot ha detto:


> Per chi ama zombie e relativi: Fear the walking dead.
> Si, è nata perchè Walking dead ha successo. E no, è molto molto meglio della serie sorella maggiore.


va bene, ma chi è stato lucillato secondo te?

e quanto a Fear: Strand for ever. seguito da Nick. gli altri tutti a mare 
(sei in pari con Fear?)


----------



## oro.blu (2 Maggio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> io ero innamorato di Spok :facepalm:
> )


...be non si può non essere pazzi di Spok.... Io poi ho anche un orecchio a punta...tornando a certi discorsi...forse sono per metà Vulcaniana :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> ma tra gli autori c'è mark gatiss?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fear la devo riprendere.

Lucille... no Glen (morirà più tardi), no Rick (gli stronzi non muoiono mai) nè Carl, no Daryl e no Michonne. Per il resto non so, a dire il vero ho saltato un po' di puntate intermedie...

Doctor Who: non so se c'è Gatiss tra gli autori, ma uno degli sceneggiatori principali è Moffat. A proposito, proprio te volevo per ringraziarti di Sherlock. Figata. Figo lui.

Bentornato nell'angolo delle serie tv!!  :festa: :festa: :festa:


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Fear la devo riprendere.
> 
> Lucille... no Glen (morirà più tardi), no Rick (gli stronzi non muoiono mai) nè Carl, no Daryl e no Michonne. Per il resto non so, a dire il vero ho saltato un po' di puntate intermedie...
> 
> ...


Glenn è diventato immortale...
Data la decisione di troncare il tutto le cose sono due: se hanno fatto fuori qualcuno di inutile scoppierà un sonoro vaffanculo, se hanno fatto fuori qualcuno di importante ormai direi che quasi ci abbiamo fatto l'idea. Del resto prima o poi crepano tutti.
Se hanno fatto fuori Abraham invece mi incazzo come una iena io.
Detto ciò è stato bellissimo vedere il cambio di espressione di Rick da inizio puntata alla fine...
E personalmente ho parecchio amato quei pochi minuti di Negan.


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Glenn è diventato immortale...
> Data la decisione di troncare il tutto le cose sono due: se hanno fatto fuori qualcuno di inutile scoppierà un sonoro vaffanculo, se hanno fatto fuori qualcuno di importante ormai direi che quasi ci abbiamo fatto l'idea. Del resto prima o poi crepano tutti.
> Se hanno fatto fuori Abraham invece mi incazzo come una iena io.
> Detto ciò è stato bellissimo vedere il cambio di espressione di Rick da inizio puntata alla fine...
> E personalmente ho parecchio amato quei pochi minuti di Negan.


Eh ma Negan è fighissimo (non leggo il fumetto, ma mi hanno spoilerato il personaggio abbondantemente e qualcosa l'ho letta). Mi aspettavo più parolacce però.
Guarda, secondo me i 2 immortali sono Rick e Daryl, il primo per il cacamento di cazzo, il secondo per il fandom sfegatato.
Abraham poll'esse, eh...


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Eh ma Negan è fighissimo (non leggo il fumetto, ma mi hanno spoilerato il personaggio abbondantemente e qualcosa l'ho letta). Mi aspettavo più parolacce però.
> Guarda, secondo me i 2 immortali sono Rick e Daryl, il primo per il cacamento di cazzo, il secondo per il fandom sfegatato.
> Abraham poll'esse, eh...


Secondo me non hanno voluto esagerare nell'introduzione del personaggio... 
Poi non so.
Mi viene il dubbio che abbiano tagliato così perché pure loro non sapevano chi ammazzare. Ho letto comunque che hanno consegnato la sceneggiatura della prossima puntata solo pochi giorni fa.
Boh...vedremo!


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me non hanno voluto esagerare nell'introduzione del personaggio...
> Poi non so.
> Mi viene il dubbio che abbiano tagliato così perché pure loro non sapevano chi ammazzare. Ho letto comunque che hanno consegnato la sceneggiatura della prossima puntata solo pochi giorni fa.
> Boh...vedremo!


Io ho paura che sul piano volgarità possa aver la meglio la censura da schermo.

Magari hai ragione  Circolava voce che nemmeno tra il cast si sapesse nulla.


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io ho paura che sul piano volgarità possa aver la meglio la censura da schermo.
> 
> Magari hai ragione  Circolava voce che nemmeno tra il cast si sapesse nulla.


Ho paura anche io per la censura, speriamo mantengano comunque il personaggio per quello che è...


----------



## passante (3 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Fear la devo riprendere.
> 
> Lucille... no Glen (morirà più tardi), no Rick (gli stronzi non muoiono mai) nè Carl, no Daryl e no Michonne. Per il resto non so, a dire il vero ho saltato un po' di puntate intermedie...
> 
> ...


su Sherlock te lo dissi 


invece per Fear guardalo che mi devi commentare Strand nell'episodio 4. 



Nicka ha detto:


> Glenn è diventato immortale...
> Data la decisione di troncare il tutto le cose sono due: se hanno fatto fuori qualcuno di inutile scoppierà un sonoro vaffanculo, se hanno fatto fuori qualcuno di importante ormai direi che quasi ci abbiamo fatto l'idea. Del resto prima o poi crepano tutti.
> Se hanno fatto fuori Abraham invece mi incazzo come una iena io.
> Detto ciò è stato bellissimo vedere il cambio di espressione di Rick da inizio puntata alla fine...
> E personalmente ho parecchio amato quei pochi minuti di Negan.


per lucille la penso come Spot: morirà qualche personaggio inutile come per esempio il ricciolino gay che manco mi ricordo come si chiama  ci rendiamo conto? se muore non ci saranno né gay né ricciolini dispiaciuti: un personaggio del tutto inutile 

Negan mi piace. ma in casa nostra si fandoneggia Daryl, che ve lo dico a fare. Soprattutto da parte di Matteo, comunque.


----------



## passante (3 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Bentornato nell'angolo delle serie tv!!  :festa: :festa: :festa:


eh... ma sai che cosa sto guardando? guarda solo per amore lo faccio: "E alla fine arriva la mamma" :unhappy:. perché: "Ma dai, c'è Neil Patrick Harris, non possiamo non vederlo!". ecco. 'na palla mostruosa (e siamo solo alla stagione uno) TRANNE per Neil Patrick Harris, appunto. :facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> per lucille la penso come Spot: morirà qualche personaggio inutile come per esempio il ricciolino gay che manco mi ricordo come si chiama  ci rendiamo conto? se muore non ci saranno né gay né ricciolini dispiaciuti: un personaggio del tutto inutile
> 
> Negan mi piace. ma in casa nostra si fandoneggia Daryl, che ve lo dico a fare. Soprattutto da parte di Matteo, comunque.


Non lo ricordo manco io!!! :rotfl:

Su Daryl la questione è semplice. Non esiste nel fumetto...quindi ci può stare...anche perchè il suo posto può essere colmato da Jesus...

C'è anche da dire che comunque spesso non seguono il fumetto.


----------



## passante (3 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Non lo ricordo manco io!!! :rotfl:
> *
> Su Daryl la questione è semplice. Non esiste nel fumetto...quindi ci può stare...anche perchè il suo posto può essere colmato da Jesus...
> 
> C'è anche da dire che comunque spesso non seguono il fumetto.


Poveretto 

se uccidono Daryl Matteo potrebbe abbandonarmi la serie  quindi spero di no. poi mi è simpatico.


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> Poveretto
> 
> se uccidono Daryl Matteo potrebbe abbandonarmi la serie  quindi spero di no. poi mi è simpatico.


In effetti in molti hanno detto che abbandonano se fanno fuori lui...mi pare giusto tra l'altro...


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> In effetti in molti hanno detto che abbandonano se fanno fuori lui...mi pare giusto tra l'altro...


Giustissimo :mexican:


----------



## passante (3 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Giustissimo :mexican:


tutto per un paio di bicipiti, dai...


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> tutto per un paio di bicipiti, dai...


E il fascino del bad boy dove lo metti?


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> tutto per un paio di bicipiti, dai...


No. Mi piace il capello lungo, unto e bisunto.


----------



## Eliade (3 Maggio 2016)

Ho iniziato Prison Break e The Following....una figata entrambi!!!!!! :up:

Ora mi darete della matta, ma ho visto la prima serie del telefilm per adolescenti "Geni per caso"...oh ma checcarinooooooooooo!!!!
Mi piace molto!!!!

Poi ho iniziato a vedere un telefilm giapponese intitolato Iris, una storia poliziesca, agenti segreti, etc.... Oh mi piace pure questo!!!!!!!!!! :up:


----------



## Falcor (4 Maggio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> eh... ma sai che cosa sto guardando? guarda solo per amore lo faccio: "E alla fine arriva la mamma" :unhappy:. perché: "Ma dai, c'è Neil Patrick Harris, non possiamo non vederlo!". ecco. 'na palla mostruosa (e siamo solo alla stagione uno) TRANNE per Neil Patrick Harris, appunto. :facepalm:


How i met your mother è bellissimo dai, come fai a dire che è noioso, Barney penso sia uno dei personaggi meglio riusciti di sempre  L'ultima stagione però delusione assoluta.



Eliade ha detto:


> Ho iniziato Prison Break e The Following....una figata entrambi!!!!!! :up:


The Following è bella solo la prima stagione, le altre due inguardabili.

Prison Break anche, prima stagione fortissima ma poi un calando.


----------



## Eliade (4 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> The Following è bella solo la prima stagione, le altre due inguardabili.
> 
> Prison Break anche, prima stagione fortissima ma poi un calando.


 Praticamente sto perdendo tempo...ah bene...


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

Mi è ricominciato il Trono di Spade...
E pure Penny Dreadful.

Ottimo!


----------



## Falcor (4 Maggio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Praticamente sto perdendo tempo...ah bene...


No vabè moglie mancata, alla fine val sempre la pena vederle, c'è di molto peggio


----------



## Ross (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi è ricominciato il Trono di Spade...
> E pure Penny Dreadful.
> 
> Ottimo!





Spoiler



Prof, ma mi fan risorgere oppure resto friusto sotto metri di neve?



Mo me la vado a scaricare in lingua...almeno la esercito un pochino. :sonar:


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Prof, ma mi fan risorgere oppure resto friusto sotto metri di neve?
> 
> Mo me la vado a scaricare in lingua...almeno la esercito un pochino. :sonar:


shhhhh vi prego non spoilerate per favoreeeee


----------



## Ross (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> shhhhh vi prego non spoilerate per favoreeeee


Cacchio, chiedo perdono...


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> shhhhh vi prego non spoilerate per favoreeeee


Non dico nulla, sai che sono talebanissima su certe cose.


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cacchio, chiedo perdono...





Nicka ha detto:


> Non dico nulla, sai che sono talebanissima su certe cose.


lo so lo so..no tranquillo [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] fino a lì c'ero arrivata, dico che succede dopo....!!


----------



## Ross (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so lo so..no tranquillo @Ross fino a lì c'ero arrivata, dico che succede dopo....!!


Fiuu...temevo danno. 
Non attendevo risposte in merito, scrivevo per cazzarare. 
Neanche io so che MI succede, per inciso. :up:


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi è ricominciato il Trono di Spade...
> E pure Penny Dreadful.
> 
> Ottimo!


Spoileratori bastardi... sta mattina senza volerlo mi sono capata il video su Snow.


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Fiuu...temevo danno.
> Non attendevo risposte in merito, scrivevo per cazzarare.
> Neanche io so che MI succede, per inciso. :up:


Vista la prima puntata ieri sera...


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Spoileratori bastardi... sta mattina senza volerlo mi sono capata il video su Snow.


Li odio tutti.
Mi credi che io di norma inibisco la mia entrata su FB e giri vari online fino a quando non posso guardare?
Facevo così pure con Walking Dead...
Che due palle.
Ora, io seguo il Trono in italiano...mea culpa. Dovrò adeguarmi a seguire in lingua visto che stanno avanti di una settimana e rischio continuamente spoiler.
Li odio.


----------



## Ross (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vista la prima puntata ieri sera...


Io non misi a registrare. Stasera corro ai ripari.

La vedi in lingua in anteprima o tradotta ITA?


Edit.  letto sopra adesso...:up:


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Io non misi a registrare. Stasera corro ai ripari.
> 
> La vedi in lingua in anteprima o tradotta ITA?


Sbagliando la vedo tradotta...:unhappy:


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Li odio tutti.
> Mi credi che io di norma inibisco la mia entrata su FB e giri vari online fino a quando non posso guardare?
> Facevo così pure con Walking Dead...
> Che due palle.
> ...


Io guardo tutto in lingua senza sottotitoli, quindi mi cala bene... se avessi tempo di stare al passo.
E sono una FB dipendente (nonostante l'odio), quindi boh..


----------



## Flavia (5 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non lo ricordo manco io!!! :rotfl:
> 
> Su Daryl la questione è semplice. Non esiste nel fumetto...quindi ci può stare...anche perchè il suo posto può essere colmato da Jesus...
> 
> C'è anche da dire che comunque spesso non seguono il fumetto.


non toccatemi Daryl!!!!
è un mito, l'unico personaggio
che oltre a lottare con gli zoobie
è in lite pure con il sapone!
è da una vita che sono ad Alessandria
e lui è il solo a non essersi fatto la doccia
ma è possibile????


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> non toccatemi Daryl!!!!
> è un mito, l'unico personaggio
> che oltre a lottare con gli zoobie
> è in lite pure con il sapone!
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E' vero!!!!!!
Ben riletta Flavia!


----------



## Flavia (5 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E' vero!!!!!!
> Ben riletta Flavia!


ma ciao!
e poi Lucille chi avrà scelto?
non trovo un solo spoiler
nemmeno nei blog americani!!!!!


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma ciao!
> e poi Lucille chi avrà scelto?
> non trovo un solo spoiler
> nemmeno nei blog americani!!!!!


Perchè nemmeno gli attori girando quella scena sapevano nulla!
Da quello che so hanno consegnato le sceneggiature pochi giorni fa, ora loro lo sanno, ma ovviamente nessuno parla.


----------



## Ross (5 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè nemmeno gli attori girando quella scena sapevano nulla!
> Da quello che so hanno consegnato le sceneggiature pochi giorni fa, ora loro lo sanno, ma ovviamente nessuno parla.


ma avete grandi dubbi?
Io quasi certo abbia stecchito il roscione...


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> ma avete grandi dubbi?
> Io quasi certo abbia stecchito il roscione...


Ti prego, non dirmelo...


----------



## Ross (5 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti prego, non dirmelo...


erano puntate che gli giravano intorno...ce lo hanno cucinato per farlo finire steso dalla mazza!

ti piaceva? :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> erano puntate che gli giravano intorno...ce lo hanno cucinato per farlo finire steso dalla mazza!
> 
> ti piaceva? :unhappy:


Sì che mi piaceva!!! 

Te l'ho detto che Kirk Cameron era un gusto giovanile...:rotfl:


----------



## Ross (5 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì che mi piaceva!!!
> 
> Te l'ho detto che Kirk Cameron era un gusto giovanile...:rotfl:



Lo avevo capito bene...perchè pensi che mi sia tinto i capelli color albicocca?    :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Lo avevo capito bene...perchè pensi che mi sia tinto i capelli color albicocca?    :carneval:


:facepalm:

Aiuto! :carneval:


----------



## Flavia (5 Maggio 2016)

una cosa è certa
sarà lei a salvare
il poponci a tutti!


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> una cosa è certa
> sarà lei a salvare
> il poponci a tutti!
> View attachment 11605


Ma chi? St'altra esaurita!? Non si regge più manco lei!


----------



## Falcor (5 Maggio 2016)

Madre santa se la odio sta tizia, quando morirà sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Flavia (5 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma chi? St'altra esaurita!? Non si regge più manco lei!


ma no dai
è una adorabile casalinga
in un momento di riflessione..


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma no dai
> è una adorabile casalinga
> in un momento di riflessione..


Diciamo in un momento di sclero totale e crisi mistica annessa!!!


----------



## Flavia (5 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Diciamo in un momento di sclero totale e crisi mistica annessa!!!


vuoi i biscotti?


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> vuoi i biscotti?


No no...secondo me sono tutti avvelenati!!!!
:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (5 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no...secondo me sono tutti avvelenati!!!!
> :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (5 Maggio 2016)




----------



## Eliade (5 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> No vabè *moglie mancata*, alla fine val sempre la pena vederle, c'è di molto peggio


:volo:


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> View attachment 11607





Flavia ha detto:


> View attachment 11608


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (6 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma no dai
> è una adorabile casalinga
> in un momento di riflessione..


Terribile lagna di donna!

Rick salverà il mondo intero come al solito, date retta. 
Adesso che tromba la samurai è pure più tranquillo... :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Terribile lagna di donna!
> 
> Rick salverà il mondo intero come al solito, date retta.
> Adesso che tromba la samurai è pure più tranquillo... :rotfl:


'na strafiga e una testa di cazzo.
Succede sempre così.


----------



## Flavia (6 Maggio 2016)

qualcuno forse si è dimenticato
Terminus ( tra la quarta e quinta stagione)
dove il gruppo è stato accolto
con il simpatico slogan
"o sei macellaio, o sei bestiame"
e dove Rick, la samurai e co
stavano per finire appesi
come quarti di bue
se non fosse stato per Carol
e il suo provvidenziale intervento,
chissà chi salverà ancora
lo sceriffo e amici al seguito?


----------



## Ross (6 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> qualcuno forse si è dimenticato
> Terminus ( tra la quarta e quinta stagione)
> dove il gruppo è stato accolto
> con il simpatico slogan
> ...


Si, ma a prezzo di fracassarci le balle per quante stagioni?


----------



## Flavia (6 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Si, ma a prezzo di fracassarci le balle per quante stagioni?


le stagioni sono sei,
ti rimando ad ottobre, quando
partirà la settima,
e finalmente sapremo
chi è stato prescelto da Lucille!
(anche se iniziano a girare
spoiler interessanti...)
intanto studia e guardati 
Fear the walking dead :carneval:


----------



## Ross (6 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> le stagioni sono sei,
> ti rimando ad ottobre, quando
> partirà la settima,
> e finalmente sapremo
> ...


Già sono alla seconda stagione di Fear... 

Parte come una robina seria, meno fumettone di TWD...però è un pò moscetta, non trovi?


----------



## Flavia (6 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Già sono alla seconda stagione di Fear...
> 
> Parte come una robina seria, meno fumettone di TWD...però è un pò moscetta, non trovi?


premesso che il fumetto 
non l'ho mai letto, 
le due serie pur avendo
un filo conduttore comune
partano da presupposti
completamente diversi: 
TWD inizia con il risveglio di Rick
quando l'apocalisse era già
iniziata da tempo, mentre FTWD
mostra le fasi iniziali con cui "l'epidemia"
ha iniziato a diffondersi, peccato che
"per ora" non hanno ancora spiegato
quale sia la causa scatenante
anche se ciascuno di noi ha fatto
le sue ipotesi

sempre sul genere ti suggerisco
se non la conosci la serie "Z Nation"
carina, tra il trash e lo splatter
nessuna pretesa di serietà naturalmente


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> eh... ma sai che cosa sto guardando? guarda solo per amore lo faccio: "E alla fine arriva la mamma" :unhappy:. perché: "Ma dai, c'è Neil Patrick Harris, non possiamo non vederlo!". ecco. 'na palla mostruosa (e siamo solo alla stagione uno) TRANNE per Neil Patrick Harris, appunto. :facepalm:


Se vuoi ti racconto la fine.

È piuttosto ripetitivo.


----------



## passante (7 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> vuoi i biscotti?


 e tu vuoi guardare i fiori? :carneval::carneval:



Flavia ha detto:


> qualcuno forse si è dimenticato
> Terminus ( tra la quarta e quinta stagione)
> dove il gruppo è stato accolto
> con il simpatico slogan
> ...


è vero, ma all'epoca era sotto l'influenza di Daryl, mo' è morganizzata :facepalm::facepalm:



Ross ha detto:


> Già sono alla seconda stagione di Fear...
> 
> Parte come una robina seria, meno fumettone di TWD...però è un pò moscetta, non trovi?


ha un'altra atmosfera... io preferisco walking dead, però fear mi incurioscisce. e la svolta di strand pure


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> sempre sul genere ti suggerisco
> se non la conosci la serie "Z Nation"
> carina, tra il trash e lo splatter
> nessuna pretesa di serietà naturalmente


Z Nation per me è stata una delusione enorme. Seconda stagione senza alcun senso.


----------



## passante (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> How i met your mother è bellissimo dai, come fai a dire che è noioso, Barney penso sia uno dei personaggi meglio riusciti di sempre  L'ultima stagione però delusione assoluta.
> .


mah... a me le parti sentimentali annoiano sempre un po' (soprattutto se etero, ammetto) quindi tutta sta parte di lui che è innamorato di Robin mi fa venire il latte alle ginocchia. Barney è forte, vero: Neil Patrick Harris è geniale.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti racconto la fine.
> 
> .


----------



## Ross (8 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> sempre sul genere ti suggerisco
> se non la conosci la serie "Z Nation"
> carina, tra il trash e lo splatter
> nessuna pretesa di serietà naturalmente





Falcor ha detto:


> Z Nation per me è stata una delusione enorme. Seconda stagione senza alcun senso.


Vista la prima stagione...prodotto di serie b abbastanza godibile. La seconda stagione fastidiosa fino all'inverosimile...troncata alla terza puntata.


----------



## Flavia (9 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Vista la prima stagione...prodotto di serie b abbastanza godibile. La seconda stagione fastidiosa fino all'inverosimile...troncata alla terza puntata.


allora ti sei perso la piccolina
la bambina blu  per metà umana
 per metà zoombie
il problema degli sceneggiatori americani
è che non sanno mai dire basta
e vanno avanti con sceneggiature
a dir poco proponibili


----------



## Ross (9 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora ti sei perso la piccolina
> la bambina blu  per metà umana
> per metà zoombie
> il problema degli sceneggiatori americani
> ...


Temo di essermi imbattuto anche in quella... Roba triste anziché no.
Invece fear II tiene bene il ritmo, per il genere non sembra male! :up:


----------



## Falcor (9 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora ti sei perso la piccolina
> la bambina blu  per metà umana
> per metà zoombie
> il problema degli sceneggiatori americani
> ...


Io non smettevo di ridere quando la vedevo :rotfl: Una delle cose più trash mai viste


----------



## Flavia (9 Maggio 2016)

sempre per la serie apocalissi, 
disgrazie varie ed affini nel mondo
altra serie carina, senza alcuna pretesa è
The last man on earth


----------



## Falcor (9 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> sempre per la serie apocalissi,
> disgrazie varie ed affini nel mondo
> altra serie carina, senza alcuna pretesa è
> The last man on earth


Carina, io la vedo per January Jones che adoro


----------



## Nicka (10 Maggio 2016)

Ho iniziato Fear The walking dead...
Mi lascia abbastanza indifferente al momento.


----------



## Flavia (10 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Carina, io la vedo per January Jones che adoro


a me lei sta simpatica
ma in the last man interpreta
un ruolo veramente sciapo



Nicka ha detto:


> Ho iniziato Fear The walking dead...
> Mi lascia abbastanza indifferente al momento.


per il momento...
ma anche dopo....


----------



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2016)

Mi sta piacendo molto la serie The Knick!


----------



## Falcor (10 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi sta piacendo molto la serie The Knick!


Bella, forse la prima stagione è stata la migliore e poi è andata in calo.


----------



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Bella, forse la prima stagione è stata la migliore e poi è andata in calo.


Sto vedendo ancora la prima... è basata su fatti realmente accaduti, la vita di un famoso chirurgo americano.Morfinomane geniale :singleeye:


----------



## Falcor (10 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sto vedendo ancora la prima... è basata su fatti realmente accaduti, la vita di un famoso chirurgo americano.Morfinomane geniale :singleeye:


Se non ricordo male è il medico che ha introdotto l'uso dei guanti sterili durante le operazioni.

Se ti piace The Knick recupera anche questa: Appunti di un giovane medico


----------



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male è il medico che ha introdotto l'uso dei guanti sterili durante le operazioni.
> 
> Se ti piace The Knick recupera anche questa: Appunti di un giovane medico


ok grazie :up:


----------



## Eliade (10 Maggio 2016)

Ma la serie su merlino qualcuno l'ha vista??

Com'è???? Com'è??? :mexican:


----------



## Flavia (10 Maggio 2016)

Quantico è una nuova serie tv
mi pare sia uscita lo scorso settembre
qualcuno la vede?


----------



## Falcor (10 Maggio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma la serie su merlino qualcuno l'ha vista??
> 
> Com'è???? Com'è??? :mexican:


Ma parli di Merlin? Io l'ho vista tutta ma ormai è vecchiotta. O ne è uscita una recente?



Flavia ha detto:


> Quantico è una nuova serie tv
> mi pare sia uscita lo scorso settembre
> qualcuno la vede?


Ovviamente io  Su Fox sta iniziando la seconda parte della prima stagione, io ho visto solo la prima parte e poi recupero con calma il resto.


----------



## Ross (10 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi sta piacendo molto la serie The Knick!


Piace tantissimo anche a me!

Al contrario di [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] ho gradito anche la seconda stagione.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2016)

Stasera parte Gomorra


----------



## Falcor (10 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stasera parte Gomorra


Ma sei una bauscia te, che vuoi capire di gomorra :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (10 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma sei una bauscia te, che vuoi capire di gomorra :rotfl:


Guarda...pure da romano capisco non più della metà dei dialoghi.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma sei una bauscia te, che vuoi capire di gomorra :rotfl:


Simpaticone 


Ross ha detto:


> Guarda...pure da romano capisco non più della metà dei dialoghi.


E tu dagli anche ragione


----------



## Trinità (10 Maggio 2016)

Chi si ricorda masquerade?


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Piace tantissimo anche a me!
> 
> Al contrario di @_Falcor_ ho gradito anche la seconda stagione.


Ho appena finito di vedere la prima, ora comincio la seconda!


----------



## Eliade (11 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma parli di Merlin? Io l'ho vista tutta ma ormai è vecchiotta. O ne è uscita una recente?


Questa:
http://www.cb01.co/serietv/merlin/

sarà pure vecchiotta...ma io non l'ho vista!


----------



## Falcor (11 Maggio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questa:
> http://www.cb01.co/serietv/merlin/
> 
> sarà pure vecchiotta...ma io non l'ho vista!



Si è quella che ho visto. Sinceramente ti direi passa oltre, è lunga e dopo un pò viene a noia.


----------



## Flavia (11 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Chi si ricorda masquerade?


si, con Supercar, A-team
ecc ecc l'hanno riproposta
mi pare un paio di anni fa
in tarda serata su una rete
mediaset (forse)
una serie carina molto anni 80
tutti molto cotonati!!!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Guarda...pure da romano capisco non più della metà dei dialoghi.


Viste le prime due puntate ieri e ho dovuto mettere i sottotitoli.
Molto più incomprensibile della prima


----------



## Falcor (11 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Viste le prime due puntate ieri e ho dovuto mettere i sottotitoli.
> Molto più incomprensibile della prima


Metti i sottotitoli anche con me?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Metti i sottotitoli anche con me?


Ho il traduttore simultaneo abbinato al tuo numero


----------



## Ross (11 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Viste le prime due puntate ieri e ho dovuto mettere i sottotitoli.
> Molto più incomprensibile della prima


Farò lo stesso anche io, stasera.
Buone le prime 2? Ho letto che la terza sarà qualcosa di favoloso...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Farò lo stesso anche io, stasera.
> Buone le prime 2? Ho letto che la terza sarà qualcosa di favoloso...


A me sono piaciute
Un po di complicate ma belle


----------



## Falcor (11 Maggio 2016)

"Farfà ma ch'è fatt e' capill? T vec chiù selvagg, chiù leoness"


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> "Farfà ma ch'è fatt e' capill? T vec chiù selvagg, chiù leoness"


----------



## Falcor (12 Maggio 2016)

Questa ve la devo raccontare @_Ross_ @_banshee_ @_Nicka_

Ieri sera, una serata uggiosa e piovosa, due amici si mettono con pop corn e bibite gassate a vedere le prime due puntate del Trono di Spade. Si discute di quanto vedere una serie tv in originale sia più figo.

Uizi: Mi raccomando niente spoiler sui libri
Io: Ma figurati

Inizia la sigla, tata taratatta, taratatta taratatta

Io (scherzando): Oh vediamo la sigla in originale?
Uizi (seria come non mai) : No, vediamola in italiano

Io: -.-'

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

 [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION]


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Questa ve la devo raccontare @_Ross_ @_banshee_ @_Nicka_
> 
> Ieri sera, una serata uggiosa e piovosa, due amici si mettono con pop corn e bibite gassate a vedere le prime due puntate del Trono di Spade. Si discute di quanto vedere una serie tv in originale sia più figo.
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ps sto rosicando a bestia ancora non l'ho visto........ io chiedo la separazione se boss non si sbriga


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] tra l'altro sto aspettando pure Gomorra II, anche lì il mio pusher è lento..

ma è o ver che me lo devo vedere coi sottotitoli?


----------



## Falcor (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ps sto rosicando a bestia ancora non l'ho visto........ io chiedo la separazione se boss non si sbriga


Quindi non sai che Jon Snow 



Spoiler



diventa gay e si mette con Ramsay Bolton?


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Questa ve la devo raccontare @_Ross_ @_banshee_ @_Nicka_
> 
> Ieri sera, una serata uggiosa e piovosa, due amici si mettono con pop corn e bibite gassate a vedere le prime due puntate del Trono di Spade. Si discute di quanto vedere una serie tv in originale sia più figo.
> 
> ...


solo io ti posso capire!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Questa ve la devo raccontare @_Ross_ @_banshee_ @_Nicka_
> 
> Ieri sera, una serata uggiosa e piovosa, due amici si mettono con pop corn e bibite gassate a vedere le prime due puntate del Trono di Spade. Si discute di quanto vedere una serie tv in originale sia più figo.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> @_Falcor_ tra l'altro sto aspettando pure Gomorra II, anche lì il mio pusher è lento..
> 
> ma è o ver che me lo devo vedere coi sottotitoli?


Solo se vuoi capire davvero tutt'e cose.


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Quindi non sai che Jon Snow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pensavo si sarebbe messo con pisellone mozzato...che delusione!


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Quindi non sai che Jon Snow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si è detto niente spoiler!!!!


----------



## Falcor (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> @_Falcor_ tra l'altro sto aspettando pure Gomorra II, anche lì il mio pusher è lento..
> 
> ma è o ver che me lo devo vedere coi sottotitoli?


No ma che, si capisce tutto benissimo.

Non so che pusher usi ma il vecchio mulo è ancora affidabile e veloce


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> No ma che, si capisce tutto benissimo.
> 
> Non so *che pusher usi *ma il vecchio mulo è ancora affidabile e veloce


il mio uomo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ieri gliele ho richieste, spero si sbrighi..

io il napoletano tu sai, entiendo ma non hablo, o hablo poquito


----------



## Falcor (12 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si è detto niente spoiler!!!!


Nicka fidati, leggilo :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

ovviamente non ho aperto nè quotato il post di [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] su jon snow..


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Nicka fidati, leggilo :rotfl:


L'ho letto!!!!
Quotandoti!!!! Maledetto!!!! 

:carneval:


----------



## Tulipmoon (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Questa ve la devo raccontare @_Ross_ @_banshee_ @_Nicka_
> 
> Ieri sera, una serata uggiosa e piovosa, due amici si mettono con pop corn e bibite gassate a vedere le prime due puntate del Trono di Spade. Si discute di quanto vedere una serie tv in originale sia più figo.
> 
> ...


Tu e le tue infiocchettature maledette!
Io dico prima NO secco (non aggiungere parole) per bloccare qualsiasi cosa tu voglia dire, poi dopo rifletto. Il tempismo è tutto.
Detto questo.....la sigla CAMBIA se la metti in originale! Vedermi scritto "Game of Thrones" invece che "Trono di Spade" poteva sconvolgermi, se dopo invece mi parlavano in bolognese.


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Tu e le tue infiocchettature maledette!
> Io dico prima NO secco (non aggiungere parole) per bloccare qualsiasi cosa tu voglia dire, poi dopo rifletto. Il tempismo è tutto.
> Detto questo.....la sigla CAMBIA se la metti in originale! Vedermi scritto "Game of Thrones" invece che "Trono di Spade" poteva sconvolgermi, se dopo invece mi parlavano in bolognese.


Buonasssscera...me al son bulgnais! Cum t et ciamet? A m ciam Nicka!


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*

Le prime due puntate di gomorra 2 mi hanno deluso parecchio....se so tutti ingrassati,nse capisce un cazzo,nessuna inculata,nessuna pisciata...poco sangue,cioè....siamo partiti male....cazzo


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le prime due puntate di gomorra 2 mi hanno deluso parecchio....se so tutti ingrassati,nse capisce un cazzo,nessuna inculata,nessuna pisciata...poco sangue,cioè....siamo partiti male....cazzo


stai spoilerandoooooooo 

:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*

:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:





banshee ha detto:


> stai spoilerandoooooooo
> 
> :clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> :clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


Claudio guai a te se mi racconti Gomorra.

:incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Claudio guai a te se mi racconti Gomorra.
> 
> :incazzato:


Su radio radio Salvatore conte...


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Su radio radio Salvatore conte...


sto sentendo...


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sto sentendo...



Mi spiace per i napoletani..non ammettono...male.


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace per i napoletani..non ammettono...male.


eh, lo sto sentendo. mi spiace...


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> eh, lo sto sentendo. mi spiace...


Sai cosa mi disturba?il negare,napoli non è solo quello,è vero,ma napoli è anche quello....ma il napoletano non vuole accettarlo.Tanto io amo napoli a prescindere,e quando si ama,sia ama a prescindere dai difetti.


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi disturba?il negare,napoli non è solo quello,è vero,ma napoli è anche quello....ma il napoletano non vuole accettarlo.Tanto io amo napoli a prescindere,e quando si ama,sia ama a prescindere dai difetti.


eh lo so, hai sentito la signora "io giro tranquilla! mi levo l'orologio , anello e catenina e vado in giro" e meno amale che stai tranquilla


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Sai*



banshee ha detto:


> eh lo so, hai sentito la signora "io giro tranquilla! mi levo l'orologio , anello e catenina e vado in giro" e meno amale che stai tranquilla


A volte mi viene da pensare che sonn proprio i napoletani il problema di napoli.


----------



## Flavia (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi disturba?il negare,napoli non è solo quello,è vero,ma napoli è anche quello....ma il napoletano non vuole accettarlo.Tanto io amo napoli a prescindere,e quando si ama,sia ama a prescindere dai difetti.


Senza l’Italia Napoli sarebbe più o meno la stessa; 
ma senza Napoli l’Italia non ci sarebbe.
(U.Eco)

di gomorra ne ho visti solo
15 minuti non avendo i sottotitoli
ho dovuto interrompere la visione...


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Flavia ha detto:


> Senza l’Italia Napoli sarebbe più o meno la stessa;
> ma senza Napoli l’Italia non ci sarebbe.
> (U.Eco)
> 
> ...



Motivo?


----------



## Flavia (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Motivo?


di cosa?


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Flavia ha detto:


> di cosa?


Perchè non hai seguito la serie.


----------



## Flavia (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè non hai seguito la serie.


non capisco il dialetto
troppo stretto rispetto alla prima serie
atmosfera cupa....


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Flavia ha detto:


> non capisco il dialetto
> troppo stretto rispetto alla prima serie
> atmosfera cupa....


Si,troppo lento....


----------



## Falcor (12 Maggio 2016)

Oscú "Napule è na carta sporca, e nisciun se ne 'mport, e ognun aspett 'a ciort".


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi portate pacienza...dipollina su repubblica diceva che la terza puntata è no babà! 

Bella bella bella da non perdere!

Fiducia [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION], magari salta fuori qualche bella chiappa o del piscio alla spina...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> non capisco il dialetto
> troppo stretto rispetto alla prima serie
> atmosfera cupa....


Metti i sottotitoli


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> Oscú "Napule è na carta sporca, e nisciun se ne 'mport, e ognun aspett 'a ciort".


Nonostante tutto in ogni contesa,SEMPRE A SUA DIFESA.Io napoli la guardo con gli occhi dell'amore,io che non so cosa sia l'amore.


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> Ragazzi portate pacienza...dipollina su repubblica diceva che la terza puntata è no babà!
> 
> Bella bella bella da non perdere!
> 
> Fiducia @_oscuro_, magari salta fuori qualche bella chiappa o del piscio alla spina...



Troppo poco sesso,nessuna inculata...sollima mi ha deluso...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> Quantico è una nuova serie tv
> mi pare sia uscita lo scorso settembre
> qualcuno la vede?


Io ho seguito non assiduamente la prima stagione.

È uno spot per fare entrare nell'F.B.I. sono tutti talmente belli ed esempi strepitosi di tutte le etnie che ognuno può trovare per i propri gusti .
La storia è abbastanza intricata e basata su chi tradisce davvero. Prodotto professionale.


----------



## Flavia (12 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Metti i sottotitoli


:up:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho seguito non assiduamente la prima stagione.
> 
> È uno spot per fare entrare nell'F.B.I. sono tutti talmente belli ed esempi strepitosi di tutte le etnie che ognuno può trovare per i propri gusti .
> La storia è abbastanza intricata e basata su chi tradisce davvero. Prodotto professionale.


 le ho viste tutte e due
concordo con te sul fatto
che sia un prodotto 
ben studiato a tavolino
tutti belli, intelligenti, atletici
ricchi, figli di personalità influenti
insomma il più iellato 
ha la messa in piega riuscita male!
la storia è ben costruita, e anche se
 verso il finale qualche elemento
per capire la vera identità del terrorista
viene fornito
sino all'ultima puntata non si riesce 
a svelare l'arcano


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> le ho viste tutte e due
> ...


Sono tutti...belli belli in un modo assurdo  (cit.):rotfl:


----------



## feather (13 Maggio 2016)

Se poi vai davvero a vedere questi sono i poliziotti che trovi...





altro che..


----------



## Eliade (13 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si è quella che ho visto. Sinceramente ti direi passa oltre, è lunga e dopo un pò viene a noia.


però la prima serie mi è piaciuta!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Se poi vai davvero a vedere questi sono i poliziotti che trovi...
> 
> View attachment 11638
> 
> ...



Li ho visti quelli veri.
Perché Quantico è l'accademia dell'F.B.I. , non sono poliziotti comuni.


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] finalmente sono munita di GOT6 e Gomorra 2, nel w e mi rimetto in pari!
Vi auguro un buon sabato [emoji8]


----------



## Ross (14 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] finalmente sono munita di GOT6 e Gomorra 2, nel w e mi rimetto in pari!
> Vi auguro un buon sabato [emoji8]


Ieri sera mi sono goduto il trono, quindi sto a pari con entrambe. 

Nel pomeriggio penso di iniziare con l'ultima stagione di house of cards. Ce l'ho pronta da settimane ma non mi riesco a decidere.

Buon sabato a voi tutti!


----------



## Tulipmoon (14 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> @_Nicka_ @_Falcor_ @_Tulipmoon_ @_Ross_ finalmente sono munita di GOT6 e Gomorra 2, nel w e mi rimetto in pari!
> Vi auguro un buon sabato [emoji8]



Brava! perché qui la gente meno sospettabile, per disattenzione rischia il linciaggio con GOT6, meno male che avevo visto....e "meno male" che Falcor mi aveva già rovinato la puntata già mentre stava scorrendo la sigla.

Con Gomorra io sono tremendamente in ritardo....House of Cards è nella mia lista di cose da vedere da secoli....AIUTO...mi sta venendo l'ansia da prestazione! Finità che mi blocco, fisso lo schermo e non guardo nulla.:unhappy:


----------



## banshee (16 Maggio 2016)

Sono a casa malaticcia, ho visto Gomorra e sto a metà seconda GOT.
Per ora Gomorra senza sottotitoli, solo qualche difficoltà quando parla Salvatore Conte...


Spoiler



pora Debby


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Sono a casa malaticcia, ho visto Gomorra e sto a metà seconda GOT.
> Per ora Gomorra senza sottotitoli, solo qualche difficoltà quando parla Salvatore Conte...
> 
> 
> ...


Già. Però eh...

Come si fa a commentare con i fissati anti-spoiler?


----------



## banshee (16 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già. Però eh...
> 
> Come si fa a commentare con i fissati anti-spoiler?


Si mettono i commenti sotto "spoiler"


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Si mettono i commenti sotto "spoiler"


Però il mio era un commento :carneval:


----------



## banshee (16 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però il mio era un commento :carneval:


...non ho colto  sto malaticcia ho i riflessi leeeenti


----------



## Falcor (16 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...non ho colto  sto malaticcia ho i riflessi leeeenti


Povera Cioppy sei malata. Faccio il brodino caldo, prendo qualche serie tv e vengo a portartela e mentre te tracanni il brodo e vedi le puntate io e il boss andiamo in giro a molestar figlioline


----------



## Ross (16 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Povera Cioppy sei malata. Faccio il brodino caldo, prendo qualche serie tv e vengo a portartela e mentre te tracanni il brodo e vedi le puntate io e il boss andiamo in giro a molestar figlioline


Che c'è spazio pure per me?

Mica con la Banshee...dico con te e il boss a far danni in giro.


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Povera Cioppy sei malata. Faccio il brodino caldo, prendo qualche serie tv e vengo a portartela e mentre te tracanni il brodo e vedi le puntate io e il boss andiamo in giro a molestar figlioline





Ross ha detto:


> Che c'è spazio pure per me?
> 
> Mica con la Banshee...dico con te e il boss a far danni in giro.


Insomma sta Ban non la vuole nessuno e mi portate pure via il mio lui, bravi eh?


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Insomma sta Ban non la vuole nessuno e mi portate pure via il mio lui, bravi eh?


Io si,ti voglio io...dai.


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io si,ti voglio io...dai.


Evviva  qua si organizzano per uscire con il mio lui! Mica con me :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Evviva  qua si organizzano per uscire con il mio lui! Mica con me :carneval:


Ti faccio una proposta ufficiale.:up:


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti faccio una proposta ufficiale.:up:


 azz! Mi devo sedere? Mi sono seduta.


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> azz! Mi devo sedere? Mi sono seduta.


Io preferisco quando sei in piedi...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io preferisco quando sei in piedi...:rotfl:


E ma poi con la proposta ufficiale svengo!
Ma corredata di diamante?  
(Guarda che assist che ti ho fatto)


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> E ma poi con la proposta ufficiale svengo!
> Ma corredata di diamante?
> (Guarda che assist che ti ho fatto)


Ovvio,un bel diamantone..bell'aggressivo....


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ovvio,un bel diamantone..bell'aggressivo....


AhahahahahahH oddio quanto m'ha fatto ridere all'epoca...!


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> AhahahahahahH oddio quanto m'ha fatto ridere all'epoca...!


Io le donne le faccio sempre ridere...sarà na cosa positiva?


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io le donne le faccio sempre ridere...sarà na cosa positiva?


Eh beh direi di sì...molto meglio farle ridere che piangere :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Eh beh direi di sì...molto meglio farle ridere che piangere :rotfl:


Secondo me ne una ne l'altra...


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me ne una ne l'altra...


Ma la proposta ufficiale? Sono ancora seduta!


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*Allora*



banshee ha detto:


> Ma la proposta ufficiale? Sono ancora seduta!


Ti andrebbe uno di questi sabati un cappuccino chiaro da qualche parte,ed una bella chiaccherata al sole su una panchina con i piccioni intorno?


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti andrebbe uno di questi sabati un cappuccino chiaro da qualche parte,ed una bella chiaccherata al sole su una panchina con i piccioni intorno?


Certo! Con annesso taglia e cuci su tutti quelli che passano come gli anziani :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2016)

viste le prime due puntate di Gomorra... delusione totale :unhappy: Vediamo se si riprende...


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> viste le prime due puntate di Gomorra... delusione totale :unhappy: Vediamo se si riprende...


Perché? A me è piaciuto!
Perché è lento dici? Deve creare aspettative....


----------



## Ross (17 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> viste le prime due puntate di Gomorra... *delusione totale* :unhappy: Vediamo se si riprende...


Addirittura?

A me non ha fatto sto gran schifo, anzi...consiglio di attendere quantomeno la terza, pare sia ottimissima! :up:


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

Visto GOT


Spoiler



yuuuuuhh [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] per Snow e ammappa  che mega gnocco il nuovo Khal [emoji48]


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2016)

Ma come? Ho perso il conto dei morti ammazzati! Che vuoi che facciano per vivacizzare?


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come? Ho perso il conto dei morti ammazzati! Che vuoi che facciano per vivacizzare?


Tra l'altro, infatti. È un po' lenta la seconda puntata, ma deve pure creare pathos per l'atteso incontro/scontro!


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Perché? A me è piaciuto!
> Perché è lento dici? Deve creare aspettative....


secondo me non ha ritmo, non c'entrano sparatorie e morti ammazzati... anche nei dialoghi, nel montaggio. Rispetto alla prima serie, manca totalmente di ritmo.


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come? Ho perso il conto dei morti ammazzati! Che vuoi che facciano per vivacizzare?


guarda, i morti ammazzati non contano proprio...


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

Chi lo segue: l abbiamo visto tutti e si può parlare senza spoiler?


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Addirittura?
> 
> A me non ha fatto sto gran schifo, anzi...consiglio di attendere quantomeno la terza, pare sia ottimissima! :up:


ma sicuramente la vedrò... però per ora rispetto alla prima serie, sono parecchio deluso. Tra l'altro hanno voluto dare una dimensione internazionale che è parecchio abborracciata... la prima serie partiva col botto, ti faceva sentire la città, i quartieri, la gente... vediamo se si riprendono.


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma sicuramente la vedrò... però per ora rispetto alla prima serie, sono parecchio deluso. Tra l'altro hanno voluto dare una dimensione internazionale che è parecchio abborracciata... la prima serie partiva col botto, ti faceva sentire la città, i quartieri, la gente... vediamo se si riprendono.


Ma mio adorato ex marito siamo alla seconda puntata  come è impaziente lei.... :kiss:


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> secondo me non ha ritmo, non c'entrano sparatorie e morti ammazzati... anche nei dialoghi, nel montaggio. Rispetto alla prima serie, manca totalmente di ritmo.


Stesso mio commento,e poi non puoi fare una serie del genere...senza una cazzo di inculata...davvero male.


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma mio adorato ex marito siamo alla seconda puntata  come è impaziente lei.... :kiss:


my love, chi ben comincia... e qui proprio non ci siamo :kiss:


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stesso mio commento,e poi non puoi fare una serie del genere...senza una cazzo di inculata...davvero male.


quando l'ho visto, ho immaginato che non ti piacesse


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> quando l'ho visto, ho immaginato che non ti piacesse


Ma si,se so ingrassati tutti....non c'è violenza,non c'è sofferenza,nessuna inculata brutale dietro un muro,quello prima esce in barella,poi in ospedale,poi in honduras e come cazzo c'è arrivato?quell'altro scappa e finsice in germania...hanno fatto un disastro adesso è inutile che sollima mi telefona per la terza serie...mo si attacca ar cazzo...!Quante vole gli ho detto che donna imma non doveva morire?quante volte gli ho detto,fai uscire don savastano...fallo tornare a casa e trova Conte che si incula donna imma...con ciruzzo che si smanaccia dentro all'armadio....quante volte?
Avrebbe avuto tutto più senso,share alle stelle,cappelle in cielo...te giuro le prime due puntate cazzo moscissimo...tipo distretto di poliza con la pandolfi...non ho avuto erezioni per tre mesi....ma che cazzo nob...che cazzo.


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si,se so ingrassati tutti....non c'è violenza,non c'è sofferenza,nessuna inculata brutale dietro un muro,quello prima esce in barella,poi in ospedale,poi in honduras e come cazzo c'è arrivato?quell'altro scappa e finsice in germania...hanno fatto un disastro adesso è inutile che sollima mi telefona per la terza serie...mo si attacca ar cazzo...!Quante vole gli ho detto che donna imma non doveva morire?*quante volte gli ho detto,fai uscire don savastano...fallo tornare a casa e trova Conte che si incula donna imma*...*con ciruzzo che si smanaccia dentro all'armadio.*...quante volte?
> Avrebbe avuto tutto più senso,share alle stelle,cappelle in cielo...te giuro le prime due puntate cazzo moscissimo...tipo distretto di poliza con la pandolfi...non ho avuto erezioni per tre mesi....ma che cazzo nob...che cazzo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
soprattutto, sembra tutto costruito... fasullo. Nella prima serie sembrava di stare lì, nella città, in mezzo alla gente...


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> soprattutto, sembra tutto costruito... fasullo. Nella prima serie sembrava di stare lì, nella città, in mezzo alla gente...



Ma si...una delusione.E mo sto cazzo di sollima..che mi derattizza i coglioni....!
Ma io esco e non faccio ammazzare ciruzzo dopo avergli stuprato la moglie,la mamma,la nonna e la sorella?
Guarda,lento,scontato,nessun brivido,nessuna violenza...il pranzo ès ervito di corrado mi faceva tirare il cazzo...non sapevi che portata usciva...ma qui che due coglioni....


----------



## Falcor (17 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma sicuramente la vedrò... però per ora rispetto alla prima serie, sono parecchio deluso. Tra l'altro hanno voluto dare una dimensione internazionale che è parecchio abborracciata... la prima serie partiva col botto, ti faceva sentire la città, i quartieri, la gente... vediamo se si riprendono.


Concordo, capita quando un prodotto ha successo e ci si adagia sugli allori.

Le prime due puntate son mancate di mordente.


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



Falcor ha detto:


> Concordo, capita quando un prodotto ha successo e ci si adagia sugli allori.
> 
> Le prime due puntate son mancate di mordente.


Sto valutando se dare una mano alla terza serie...


----------



## Falcor (17 Maggio 2016)

Oscù ma io una curiosità la tengo. Ma tu parli in romano? Perché non so se immaginarti un napoletano a Roma o un romano che ama Napoli


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si...una delusione.E mo sto cazzo di sollima..che mi derattizza i coglioni....!
> *Ma io esco e non faccio ammazzare ciruzzo dopo avergli stuprato la moglie,la mamma,la nonna e la sorella?*
> Guarda,lento,scontato,nessun brivido,nessuna violenza...il pranzo ès ervito di corrado mi faceva tirare il cazzo...non sapevi che portata usciva...ma qui che due coglioni....





Spoiler



e invece l'ha ammazzata ciruzzo alla moglie..


. pure quella scena girata senza nessun pathos, tra l'altro.


----------



## Falcor (17 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi però c'è gente che ancora non ha visto le puntate, evitiamo gli spoiler


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Concordo, capita quando un prodotto ha successo e ci si adagia sugli allori.
> 
> Le prime due puntate son mancate di mordente.


si vero... ma io ci speravo, avevo visto la seconda serie di Romanzo Criminale e mi era piaciuta molto!


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ragazzi però c'è gente che ancora non ha visto le puntate, evitiamo gli spoiler


:up:


----------



## Ross (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si,se so ingrassati tutti....non c'è violenza,non c'è sofferenza,nessuna inculata brutale dietro un muro,quello prima esce in barella,poi in ospedale,poi in honduras e come cazzo c'è arrivato?quell'altro scappa e finsice in germania...hanno fatto un disastro adesso è inutile che sollima mi telefona per la terza serie...mo si attacca ar cazzo...!Quante vole gli ho detto che donna imma non doveva morire?quante volte gli ho detto,fai uscire don savastano...fallo tornare a casa e trova Conte che si incula donna imma...con ciruzzo che si smanaccia dentro all'armadio....quante volte?
> Avrebbe avuto tutto più senso,share alle stelle,cappelle in cielo...te giuro le prime due puntate cazzo moscissimo...tipo distretto di poliza con la pandolfi...non ho avuto erezioni per tre mesi....ma che cazzo nob...che cazzo.


:rotfl:
Oscù stai troppo avanti!
:rotfl:

Alla terza puntata prevedo i botti di capodanno. Come minimo.


----------



## Falcor (17 Maggio 2016)

Che poi [MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION] Romanzo Criminale secondo me viene troppo accostata a Gomorra ma son due prodotti molto diversi.

Io ho amato la prima stagione ma la seconda senza il Libanese mi ha fatto un pò schifo.

La seconda stagione di Romanzo l'ha salvata il Bufalo.

Gomorra è più corale come prodotto mentre Romanzo era basata su Libanese Dandi e Freddo per lo più e su personaggi secondari. Gomorra è molto più variegata e per questo è molto più facile perdere la bussola.

Poi mettici il vizio italico di adagiarsi. Ma pensa già al fatto che la seconda stagione ci han messo un botto a farla. In america una serie ha successo e l'anno dopo hai già in tv la seconda stagione.

Io ho molti dubbi sulla seconda stagione di gomorra per tutta questa serie di premesse poi spero di esser smentito


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Che poi @_Nobody_ Romanzo Criminale secondo me viene troppo accostata a Gomorra ma son due prodotti molto diversi.
> 
> Io ho amato la prima stagione ma la seconda senza il Libanese mi ha fatto un pò schifo.
> 
> ...


Sono sicuramente due prodotti diversi, ma secondo me anche Gomorra è basato su pochi personaggi. Sono differenti i due fenomeni criminali, la banda della Magliana è stato un fenomeno chiuso su se stesso e sui poteri che la utilizzavano. La Camorra no.
La seconda serie l'ha salvata il Bufalo, vero... ma anche il Freddo. Ma a parte i personaggi, ho trovato coerenza tra le due serie... qui staremo a vedere, per ora mi ha deluso.


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

Avete spoilerato tutto!! Clà sei sempre te che fai casino, incredibile! 
Quando lo vedo lo picchio dal vivo, non vi preoccupate! (Mi porto una scaletta e ci provo :carneval: )


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Che poi [MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION] Romanzo Criminale secondo me viene troppo accostata a Gomorra ma son due prodotti molto diversi.
> 
> Io ho amato la prima stagione ma la seconda senza il Libanese mi ha fatto un pò schifo.
> 
> ...


Falcoruccio mio nonostante tu mi voglia ammollare a casa col brodino (ma due cappelletti in brodo no?)
io tivusemprebì e quoto quanto dici!


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono sicuramente due prodotti diversi, ma secondo me anche Gomorra è basato su pochi personaggi. Sono differenti i due fenomeni criminali, la banda della Magliana è stato un fenomeno chiuso su se stesso e sui poteri che la utilizzavano. La Camorra no.
> La seconda serie l'ha salvata il Bufalo, vero... ma anche il Freddo. Ma a parte i personaggi, ho trovato coerenza tra le due serie... qui staremo a vedere, per ora mi ha deluso.


Adorato ex marito, sei troppo impaziente! Aspetta stasera, secondo me si riprende :up:


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Adorato ex marito, sei troppo impaziente! Aspetta stasera, secondo me si riprende :up:


mia amatissima ex moglie, lo spero :up: E spero proprio di essere stato troppo frettoloso... perchè la prima serie l'ho amata


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> mia amatissima ex moglie, lo spero :up: E spero proprio di essere stato troppo frettoloso... perchè la prima serie l'ho amata


Secondo me è voluto. Tutti ad aspettare che i Savastano tornino a Scampia.....
Certo il salto temporale "un anno dopo" non l ho gradito assai nemmeno io..
Ma tu con o senza sottotitoli?


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Secondo me è voluto. Tutti ad aspettare che i Savastano tornino a Scampia.....
> Certo il salto temporale "un anno dopo" non l ho gradito assai nemmeno io..
> Ma tu con o senza sottotitoli?


rigorosamente senza  è un corso gratuito di napoletano, mi diverto troppo... tanto dove non si capisce, si intuisce! Però ammetto che qualche volta sono tornato indietro a rivedere  tu?


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> rigorosamente senza  è un corso gratuito di napoletano, mi diverto troppo... tanto dove non si capisce, si intuisce! Però ammetto che qualche volta sono tornato indietro a rivedere  tu?


Senza...!Ho difficoltà con Salvatore Conte, sono sincera. Per il resto per me è come il romano, sono abituata perché ho tanti amici napoletani..
Che poi sarei curiosa di sapere come hanno tradotto "spaccimm" in italiano....sicuramente con "cazzo"  tipo "che cazzo di freddo"..


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Senza...!Ho difficoltà con Salvatore Conte, sono sincera. Per il resto per me è come il romano, sono abituata perché ho tanti amici napoletani..
> Che poi sarei curiosa di sapere come hanno tradotto "spaccimm" in italiano....sicuramente con "cazzo"  tipo "che cazzo di freddo"..


ahahahaha pure io con Conte... si mangia proprio le parole! Però è il mio personaggio preferito  Da militare ero imbarcato con diversi napoletani, e l'orecchio mi è rimasto  :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2016)

Con il film Gomorra aveva  messo i sottotitoli la mia amica di Casal di Principe 





banshee ha detto:


> Adorato ex marito, sei troppo impaziente! Aspetta stasera, secondo me si riprende :up:


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con il film Gomorra aveva  messo i sottotitoli la mia amica di Casal di Principe


Ah non l'ho visto. Con la serie non ho problemi per ora. Tranne con Conte, non capisco quando parla.


----------



## Falcor (17 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con il film Gomorra aveva  messo i sottotitoli la mia amica di Casal di Principe


Casal di Principe non è nemmeno in provincia di Napoli precisiamo  Non confondiamo la lana con la seta


----------



## Caciottina (17 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Casal di Principe non è nemmeno in provincia di Napoli precisiamo  *Non confondiamo la lana con la seta *


questa cosa mi ha sempre incuriosita...
allora dire: non confondiamo la merda col cioccolato, a meno che non ti chiami gianni morandi, siamo tutti d accordo che preferiamo la cioccolata, ma io per es preferisco la lana alla seta, come si fa?


----------



## Falcor (17 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> questa cosa mi ha sempre incuriosita...
> allora dire: non confondiamo la merda col cioccolato, a meno che non ti chiami gianni morandi, siamo tutti d accordo che preferiamo la cioccolata, ma io per es preferisco la lana alla seta, come si fa?


caciottì io la seta manco so com'è fatta  Son un pezzente che può permettersi al massimo gli acrilici


----------



## Caciottina (17 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> caciottì io la seta manco so com'è fatta  Son un pezzente che può permettersi al massimo gli acrilici


e oli su tela?


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



Ross ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Oscù stai troppo avanti!
> :rotfl:
> 
> Alla terza puntata prevedo i botti di capodanno. Come minimo.


MA cazzo devi fare un prodotto che possa piacere,che deve affascinare,che deve far tirare.Ma dico io:la seconda puntata:ma  20 min di dialoghi per dire cosa?la germania è bruciata?quando è cosa risaputa che un boss deve comq essere presente sul territorio,e poi la germania è posto da ndranghetisti,non camorristi.Sollima che cazzo fai?cosa cazzo fai?
Ma chi soono le famiglie che si comprano le piazze poi?ma non funziona mica così,e poi troppo lento...troppo.E poi possibile che mancano le inculate?si parla di camorra,di violenza di sistema,di sofferenza,di ricatti,di tradimenti,ma ci vuoi mettere na cazzo di inculata fatta bene?
Ma vuoi che don pietro savastano,fa rapire la moglie di ciruzzo,e gli fa una festa a base di ostriche e anal?SOLLIMA CHE CAZZO FAI,e adesso mi cerca,mi telefona...adesso è tardi....


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA cazzo devi fare un prodotto che possa piacere,che deve affascinare,che deve far tirare.Ma dico io:la seconda puntata:ma  20 min di dialoghi per dire cosa?la germania è bruciata?quando è cosa risaputa che un boss deve comq essere presente sul territorio,e poi la germania è posto da ndranghetisti,non camorristi.Sollima che cazzo fai?cosa cazzo fai?
> Ma chi soono le famiglie che si comprano le piazze poi?ma non funziona mica così,e poi troppo lento...troppo.E poi possibile che mancano le inculate?si parla di camorra,di violenza di sistema,di sofferenza,di ricatti,di tradimenti,ma ci vuoi mettere na cazzo di inculata fatta bene?
> Ma vuoi che don pietro savastano,fa rapire la moglie di ciruzzo,e gli fa una festa a base di ostriche e anal?SOLLIMA CHE CAZZO FAI,e adesso mi cerca,mi telefona...adesso è tardi....


Guardi sor Oscuro mi è stato segnalato dalla gentilissima e dolcissima  sig.ra [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION]  che lei spoilera senza ritegno :maestra: 
la prego di non ripetere questa spoileraggio selvaggio  altrimenti interverrà la mia fidata collega [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] che prenderà gli opportuni provvedimenti, grazie per la cortese attenzione


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guardi sor Oscuro mi è stato segnalato dalla gentilissima e dolcissima  sig.ra @_banshee_  che lei spoilera senza ritegno :maestra:
> la prego di non ripetere questa spoileraggio selvaggio  altrimenti interverrà la mia fidata collega @_ipazia_ che prenderà gli opportuni provvedimenti, grazie per la cortese attenzione


Mi sento male....ma chi sono?


----------



## Ross (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA cazzo devi fare un prodotto che possa piacere,che deve affascinare,che deve far tirare.Ma dico io:la seconda puntata:ma  20 min di dialoghi per dire cosa?la germania è bruciata?quando è cosa risaputa che un boss deve comq essere presente sul territorio,e poi la germania è posto da ndranghetisti,non camorristi.Sollima che cazzo fai?cosa cazzo fai?
> Ma chi soono le famiglie che si comprano le piazze poi?ma non funziona mica così,e poi troppo lento...troppo.E poi possibile che mancano le inculate?si parla di camorra,di violenza di sistema,di sofferenza,di ricatti,di tradimenti,ma ci vuoi mettere na cazzo di inculata fatta bene?
> *Ma vuoi che don pietro savastano,fa rapire la moglie di ciruzzo,e gli fa una festa a base di ostriche e anal?*SOLLIMA CHE CAZZO FAI,e adesso mi cerca,mi telefona...adesso è tardi....



Porca eva, c'hai ragione da vendere...questo mi porta a pensare che se SOLLIMA si sveglia e fa incazzare i savastano non ci saranno chiappe al sicuro in tutta napoli e dintorni!


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*Ross*



Ross ha detto:


> Porca eva, c'hai ragione da vendere...questo mi porta a pensare che se SOLLIMA si sveglia e fa incazzare i savastano non ci saranno chiappe al sicuro in tutta napoli e dintorni!


Fammi fare la terza serie....!Ma scherzi?
Mettiamoci un pò di polizia deviata,l'ispettore dell'anticrimine...con il vizio della coca che si incula la moglie del boss.Poi ricatta salvatore conte,poi vuole un parte dei profitti,e ancora inculate,sevizie,violenza,camionisti,tassisti,mutande che volano,ampolle anali dilaniate e in sofferenza,morti ammazzatti,bombe,cazzi gonfi,cappelle graffiate,la verità e che la seconda serie di gomorra e da pjanculi furenti...


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA cazzo devi fare un prodotto che possa piacere,che deve affascinare,che deve far tirare.Ma dico io:la seconda puntata:ma  20 min di dialoghi per dire cosa?la germania è bruciata?quando è cosa risaputa che un boss deve comq essere presente sul territorio,e poi la germania è posto da ndranghetisti,non camorristi.Sollima che cazzo fai?cosa cazzo fai?
> Ma chi soono le famiglie che si comprano le piazze poi?ma non funziona mica così,e poi troppo lento...troppo.E poi possibile che mancano le inculate?si parla di camorra,di violenza di sistema,di sofferenza,di ricatti,di tradimenti,ma ci vuoi mettere na cazzo di inculata fatta bene?
> Ma vuoi che don pietro savastano,fa rapire la moglie di ciruzzo,e gli fa una festa a base di ostriche e anal?SOLLIMA CHE CAZZO FAI,e adesso mi cerca,mi telefona...adesso è tardi....


comunque, faccio il tifo per Conte... deve aprire il culo a tutti i Savastano, e poi chiusi i conti, lavorarsi le chiappe di Cirò con una saldatrice


----------



## Ross (17 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> comunque, faccio il tifo per Conte... deve aprire il culo a tutti i Savastano, e poi chiusi i conti, lavorarsi le chiappe di Cirò con una saldatrice



Ma io invece sono più per Jenny...faccia da fesso, poi fa un maquillage alle arcate sopracciliari e diviene una belva famelica. 
Ha stoffa il ragazzo. Stoffa e panza.


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guardi sor Oscuro mi è stato segnalato dalla gentilissima e dolcissima  sig.ra [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION]  che lei spoilera senza ritegno :maestra:
> la prego di non ripetere questa spoileraggio selvaggio  altrimenti interverrà la mia fidata collega [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] che prenderà gli opportuni provvedimenti, grazie per la cortese attenzione


Grazie Fiammy :kiss: soprattutto domani che stasera lui se lo vede e domani sta qui a spoilerare tutto!


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

Comunque voi siete uomini..io ho compartecipato parecchio all'angoscia di Debby...Veramente. Quando non vede più la figlia sulla bici, quando si guarda intorno continuamente... È uscita pazza proprio. Porella.


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2016)

Consiglio vivamente Penny Dreadful!
Genere horror - thriller!!!
Veramente bellissimo...e il doppiaggio da favola, secondo me!! :strepitoso:


----------



## Nicka (18 Maggio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Consiglio vivamente Penny Dreadful!
> Genere horror - thriller!!!
> Veramente bellissimo...e il doppiaggio da favola, secondo me!! :strepitoso:


Giù le zampe da Penny, che è mia come serie!!! 
L'unica cosa che guardo in lingua tra l'altro... L'ho visto doppiato e preferisco l'originale! 
Però sì, mi piace un sacco! Io sono alla terza stagione!


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2016)

Aggiungo anche Black Sails, serie sui pirati...ma dimenticatevi dell'adorabile bastardo jack sparrow e del suo buon cuore, questi sono PIRATI: assassini, puttanieri, ingannatori!
Squartamenti, assalti e sesso....:strepitoso:

Sono innamorata di Vane (quello al centro), se quella bionda non lo vuole, me lo prendo volentieri io!! :inlove:


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Giù le zampe da Penny, che è mia come serie!!!
> L'unica cosa che guardo in lingua tra l'altro... L'ho visto doppiato e preferisco l'originale!
> Però sì, mi piace un sacco! Io sono alla terza stagione!


Dici che in originale è meglio?? Quasi quasi mi tengo anche quello...a me il doppiaggio di Vanessa mi è piaciuto molto.
Io sono alla prima stagione, l'episodio  è sconvolgente per me!! 


PS Comunque Merlin merita di brutto secondo me!


----------



## Nicka (18 Maggio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dici che in originale è meglio?? Quasi quasi mi tengo anche quello...a me il doppiaggio di Vanessa mi è piaciuto molto.
> Io sono alla prima stagione, l'episodio  è sconvolgente per me!!
> 
> 
> PS Comunque Merlin merita di brutto secondo me!


Ma la voce che ha la Green... :inlove:
A che episodio sei?


----------



## Falcor (18 Maggio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Aggiungo anche Black Sails, serie sui pirati...ma dimenticatevi dell'adorabile bastardo jack sparrow e del suo buon cuore, questi sono PIRATI: assassini, puttanieri, ingannatori!
> Squartamenti, assalti e sesso....:strepitoso:
> 
> Sono innamorata di Vane (quello al centro), se quella bionda non lo vuole, me lo prendo volentieri io!! :inlove:


Moglie mancata tu vedi troppe serie che vedo anche io, che sia un segno? 

Ho da poco finito la terza stagione di BS, io adoro Anne Bonny invece, così intrigantemente sprucida.

Vane è troppo tamarro comunque, nun se pò guardà :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma la voce che ha la Green... :inlove:
> A che episodio sei?


Devo vedere il sesto della prima serie...il quinto è stato pazzesco. L'ho visto prima di andare al lavoro, quando sono arrivata il boss mi ha pure chiesto se andasse tutto bene, che mi vedeva un po' sconvolta! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Moglie mancata tu vedi troppe serie che vedo anche io, che sia un segno?
> 
> Ho da poco finito la terza stagione di BS, io adoro Anne Bonny invece, così intrigantemente sprucida.
> 
> Vane è troppo tamarro comunque, nun se pò guardà :rotfl:


Un segno che ho fatto bene a lasciarti sull'altare! :rotfl::rotfl:
Seeeee, invece Anne è una signorina dell'alta società...:rotfl::rotfl:

Vane è come dovrebbe essere un pirata: rozzo, cattivo, bastardo e forte...e la voce poi... :inlove:


----------



## Nicka (18 Maggio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Devo vedere il sesto della prima serie...il quinto è stato pazzesco. L'ho visto prima di andare al lavoro, quando sono arrivata il boss mi ha pure chiesto se andasse tutto bene, che mi vedeva un po' sconvolta! :rotfl:


Aspetta il settimo...


----------



## Eliade (19 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aspetta il settimo...


Visto....e anche l'ottavo....:scared::scared:


----------



## feather (20 Maggio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono innamorata di Vane (quello al centro), se quella bionda non lo vuole, me lo prendo volentieri io!! :inlove:


Un uomo così la prima roba che fa è menarti prima e dopo i pasti, violentarti e una sberla tanto per chiudere..


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Un uomo così la prima roba che fa è menarti prima e dopo i pasti, violentarti e una sberla tanto per chiudere..


e vorrei vedere, sarebbe pure il minimo... sennò che razza di pirata sarebbe?


----------



## Eliade (20 Maggio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Un uomo così la prima roba che fa è menarti prima e dopo i pasti, violentarti e una sberla tanto per chiudere..


La cena ti è rimasta sullo stomaco?
Vuoi un Brioschi?


----------



## Eliade (20 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e vorrei vedere, sarebbe pure il minimo... sennò che razza di pirata sarebbe?


:carneval::carneval::up::up:


----------



## feather (21 Maggio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> La cena ti è rimasta sullo stomaco?
> Vuoi un Brioschi?


No, perché?
Però`un dolcetto a fine cena ci sta sempre bene, grazie.


----------



## Eliade (22 Maggio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> No, perché?
> Però`un dolcetto a fine cena ci sta sempre bene, grazie.


Sembravi rigurgitare acido....:carneval:


----------



## feather (23 Maggio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sembravi rigurgitare acido....:carneval:


No no, era una serena constatazione di un fatto.


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> No no, era una serena constatazione di un fatto.


Dev'essere stata una cena piuttosto pesante se alla fine escono costatazioni di fatto su personaggi immaginari.  
Pane e allucinogeni non fa tanto bene :scared:

Sicuro niente brioschi?
Aiuta sai...


----------



## feather (24 Maggio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dev'essere stata una cena piuttosto pesante se alla fine escono costatazioni di fatto su personaggi immaginari.
> Pane e allucinogeni non fa tanto bene :scared:
> 
> Sicuro niente brioschi?
> Aiuta sai...


L'hai tirato fuori tu il personaggio immaginario, commentavo a riguardo del personaggio immaginario. Cosa c'è di strano?
Tutta la sezione Cinema e TV commentano su fatti e personaggi immaginari. Cosa c'è di strano?


----------



## Flavia (24 Maggio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> L'hai tirato fuori tu il personaggio immaginario, commentavo a riguardo del personaggio immaginario. Cosa c'è di strano?
> Tutta la sezione Cinema e TV commentano su fatti e personaggi immaginari. Cosa c'è di strano?


è un film, è tutto immaginario
il personaggio è immaginario
ma il tuo commento riporta 
"situazioni vere che purtroppo
 accadono a donne vere, 
che non sono immaginarie ma reali"
e sono cose talmente brutte
che scherzarci su , secondo me,
risulta fuori luogo
secondo me però lo sottolineo!


----------



## Tulipmoon (24 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> è un film, è tutto immaginario
> il personaggio è immaginario
> ma il tuo commento riporta
> "situazioni vere che purtroppo
> ...



mica ha detto che è bello fare ciò! Ha detto solo che quel personaggio potrebbe essere un tipo del genere nella realtà, per cui occhio se piace. 
E  poi ripeto...esistono contesti. In questo contesto si può scherzare. Se andava da una tizia che aveva subito violenza a sfotterla era da menare lui....ma direi che non è proprio questo il caso.


----------



## Nobody (24 Maggio 2016)

com'è House of Cards? Vale la pena? A me piace molto Kevin Spacey, è un grande attore... però boh, una seria sugli intrighi politici non so se la reggo


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> com'è House of Cards? Vale la pena? A me piace molto Kevin Spacey, è un grande attore... però boh, una seria sugli intrighi politici non so se la reggo


Odio la politica.
Non capisco una ceppa di politica.
Figurati quella ammmmericana.

Però...

Mi è stata fortemente consigliata e a giusta ragione direi...

Me la sono gustata, è fatta benissimo e poi lui è un mito. Mi è piaciuta moltissimo...davvero! 
Anzi, la devo riprendere...


----------



## Ross (24 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> com'è House of Cards? Vale la pena? A me piace molto Kevin Spacey, è un grande attore... però boh, una seria sugli intrighi politici non so se la reggo



Gran bel prodotto, confezionato benissimo. 
Forse un pò forzato in certi accadimenti...per il resto vale la pena provare. :up:

A me manca l'ultima serie, che attende di essere iniziata da mesi.


----------



## Falcor (24 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> *E  poi ripeto...esistono contesti.*


No ora ti uccido. Esistono i CONTESTI???? Già sai, nemmeno devo parlare 



Nobody ha detto:


> com'è House of Cards? Vale la pena? A me piace molto Kevin Spacey, è un grande attore... però boh, una seria sugli intrighi politici non so se la reggo


HoC è solo una delle migliori serie degli ultimi anni 

Ovviamente può risultare macchinosa da seguire perché entra davvero nel cuore e nei meccanismi della macchina politica americana che è molto diversa da ciò a cui siamo abituati.

Ma è girata benissimo, Kevin Spacey è un MOSTRO, e anche il rest del cast è spettacolare, una su tutte Robin Wright che nelle stagioni successive ha anche curato la regia di alcuni episodi (pazzeschi).

Alcune cose ti anticipo che potrebbero farti storcere il naso. Ho letto i tuoi dubbi su gomorra quindi su quella scia son sicuro che storceresti il naso anche qui però vedila e non te ne pentirai


----------



## Flavia (24 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> mica ha detto che è bello fare ciò! Ha detto solo che quel personaggio potrebbe essere un tipo del genere nella realtà, per cui occhio se piace.
> E  poi ripeto...esistono contesti. In questo contesto si può scherzare. Se andava da una tizia che aveva subito violenza a sfotterla era da menare lui....ma direi che non è proprio questo il caso.


guarda che non l'ho mica
 messo alla gogna, e non 
gli ho nemmeno attribuito
opinioni o giudizi, gli ho spiegato
perché secondo me
(secondo me specificato due volte)
la battuta poteva essere non gradita
poi ciascuno è liberissimo
di pensarla come vuole in
qualsiasi contesto

tante cose belle a tutti


----------



## Tulipmoon (24 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> guarda che non l'ho mica
> messo alla gogna, e non
> gli ho nemmeno attribuito
> opinioni o giudizi, gli ho spiegato
> ...



ok, ho comunque spiegato che secondo me non c'era da prendersela.


----------



## Nobody (25 Maggio 2016)

ok ragazzi, mi avete convinto! Vado con il primo episodio


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

Inizio oggi a vendere House of cards. 
Divano cipster birra e vediamo quante puntate riesco a vedere


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2016)

È Macbeth!
Ha una densità Shakespeariana.


----------



## Tessa (26 Maggio 2016)

*Dov'e' Mario*

Ieri sera e' andata in onda la prima puntata. 
Mi sono rotolata dalle risate per un'ora. 
Ma io adoro Guzzanti.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ieri sera e' andata in onda la prima puntata.
> Mi sono rotolata dalle risate per un'ora.
> *Ma io adoro Guzzanti.*


Idem :up:


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inizio oggi a vendere House of cards.
> Divano cipster birra e vediamo quante puntate riesco a vedere


mi sono visti i primi due episodi... lui semplicemente grandioso, tiene su tutto praticamente da solo, assieme ad un'ottima regia. Mi è piaciuta anche la caratterizzazione della moglie


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sono visti i primi due episodi... lui semplicemente grandioso, tiene su tutto praticamente da solo, assieme ad un'ottima regia. Mi è piaciuta anche la caratterizzazione della moglie


Lui stratosferico lei mi piace davvero molto


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui stratosferico lei mi piace davvero molto


una coppia di ferro!


----------



## Falcor (26 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> una coppia di ferro!


Padre e io che ti dicevo 

E devi ancora vedere il resto, lui è semplicemente fenomenale.


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Padre e io che ti dicevo
> 
> E devi ancora vedere il resto, lui è semplicemente fenomenale.


e io mi sono fidato di te, figlio 
Lui è unico, per me insieme a Di Caprio oggi è il migliore sulla piazza.


----------



## Falcor (26 Maggio 2016)

Nob come reagisci ai tecnicismi della serie? Parlandone noto che molti tendono a seguire svogliatamente tutti i passaggi relativi alla politica in senso stretto (di cui son piene sicuramente le prime due stagioni).


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Nob come reagisci ai tecnicismi della serie? Parlandone noto che molti tendono a seguire svogliatamente tutti i passaggi relativi alla politica in senso stretto (di cui son piene sicuramente le prime due stagioni).


difficili seguirli falco... bisognerebbe conoscere almeno a grandi linee i meccanismi stelle e strisce, però gli intrighi di potere penso siano simili ovunque. Ho visto solo i primi due episodi, con la nomina poi rimangiata del ministro degli esteri... ma suppongo che la cacciata di Letta orchestrata dal 90enne fasciocomunista, tanto per fare un esempio, segua gli stessi codici di potere.


----------



## Flavia (26 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> ok, ho comunque spiegato che secondo me non c'era da prendersela.


ma io non me la sono presa
ho espresso un mio pensiero
come tu il tuo, perché
il forum è questo che deve essere
un luogo di confronto


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2016)

Maledetti ma che fine ha fatto house of cards? Non lo vedo più disponibile su box sky....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Maledetti ma che fine ha fatto house of cards? Non lo vedo più disponibile su box sky....


Sto smadonnando da stamattina anche io


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto smadonnando da stamattina anche io


Ho cercato la programmazione in rete ma non ho trovato nulla... possibile che siano così coglioni da escludere una serie così da sky box?


----------



## Falcor (28 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ho cercato la programmazione in rete ma non ho trovato nulla... possibile che siano così coglioni da escludere una serie così da sky box?


Son scaduti i diritti, la serie è di Netflix e ci sta che vogliano trasmetterla loro in esclusiva.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ho cercato la programmazione in rete ma non ho trovato nulla... possibile che siano così coglioni da escludere una serie così da sky box?


Fino a venerdì c'era 
Proverò a chiamare


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Son scaduti i diritti, la serie è di Netflix e ci sta che vogliano trasmetterla loro in esclusiva.


Che culo... inizio a vederla e scadono i diritti....


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fino a venerdì c'era
> Proverò a chiamare


Ok, confido in te, dammi buone nuove :up:


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

Io me le vedo tutte in maniera diversa...


----------



## Flavia (29 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io me le vedo tutte in maniera diversa...


mi sa che in tanti
usano canali alternativi!


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

com'è Dexter? Vale la pena?


----------



## marietto (30 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> com'è Dexter? Vale la pena?


Opinione del tutto personale:

Prime tre stagioni molto buone, poi si indebolisce un pò.
Ultima stagione e finale di serie: per me deludenti.


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Opinione del tutto personale:
> 
> Prime tre stagioni molto buone, poi si indebolisce un pò.
> Ultima stagione e finale di serie: per me deludenti.


Ok allora comincio a scaricarlo tutto... sia mai che sparisca anche questo


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> com'è Dexter? Vale la pena?


sì


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì


Risposta scontata data da te visto che si parla di un serial killer


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Risposta scontata data da te visto che si parla di un serial killer


qualche novità?  dimmi che hai chiamato e stanno per ritrasmettere...


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

io sono buonissimo


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> io sono buonissimo


Si certo come no. Aggiungerei timido e stiamo a posto


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

non so dove metterlo perchè non c'è un 3d per i film

consiglio: andatevi a vedere l'ultimo Xmen. Merita davvero.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> qualche novità?  dimmi che hai chiamato e stanno per ritrasmettere...


Non rispondono 
Ho provato con una mail
Ma credo che abbia ragione [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non rispondono
> Ho provato con una mail
> Ma credo che abbia ragione @_Falcor_


maledizione, mi tocca cercarlo in rete allora...


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non so dove metterlo perchè non c'è un 3d per i film
> 
> consiglio: andatevi a vedere l'ultimo Xmen. Merita davvero.


ok! :up:


----------



## Nicka (30 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> com'è Dexter? Vale la pena?


Ho visto un paio di puntate e ho abbandonato... Ma so che a molti è piaciuto tantissimo. A me non ha preso per niente...


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho visto un paio di puntate e ho abbandonato... Ma so che a molti è piaciuto tantissimo. A me non ha preso per niente...


stasera mi scarico le prime due e poi decido... in rete sto trovando recensioni positive.


----------



## Nicka (30 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> stasera mi scarico le prime due e poi decido... in rete sto trovando recensioni positive.


Ho iniziato Broadchurch.
E' un poliziesco britannico e mi sta piacendo. Gira tutto intorno al ritrovamento di un ragazzino di 11 anni morto.
Prima stagione 10 puntate e io ho visto le prime 3.


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho iniziato Broadchurch.
> E' un poliziesco britannico e mi sta piacendo. Gira tutto intorno al ritrovamento di un ragazzino di 11 anni morto.
> Prima stagione 10 puntate e io ho visto le prime 3.


segnato


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

ma l'avete vista la prima puntata di Dov'è Mario? Geniale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (30 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho iniziato Broadchurch.
> E' un poliziesco britannico e mi sta piacendo. Gira tutto intorno al ritrovamento di un ragazzino di 11 anni morto.
> Prima stagione 10 puntate e io ho visto le prime 3.


Se ti piace il genere (e nel caso dei polizieschi inglesi è davvero il caso di chiederlo ) vedi anche Luther, girato e recitato davvero benissimo.



banshee ha detto:


> non so dove metterlo perchè non c'è un 3d per i film
> 
> consiglio: *andatevi a vedere l'ultimo Xmen*. Merita davvero.


Ieri con Uizi si è visto Alice attraverso lo specchio. Davvero carino (l'ho preferito al primo) e lei mi diceva appunto che voleva vedere l'ultimo X Men perché è figo.
 [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION]


----------



## Nicka (30 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Se ti piace il genere (e *nel caso dei polizieschi inglesi è davvero il caso di chiederlo *) vedi anche Luther, girato e recitato davvero benissimo.


Infatti mi è sembrato strano che mi piacesse, almeno nelle prime puntate...


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Se ti piace il genere (e nel caso dei polizieschi inglesi è davvero il caso di chiederlo ) vedi anche Luther, girato e recitato davvero benissimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io e il boss andiamo in settimana a vedere Alice 
no guarda, veramente. Uno dei migliori secondo me. Insieme a "Giorni di un futuro passato".. ma questo secondo me è più bello.

a proposito poi della discussione qui su il bello, i canoni e non è bello ciò che è bello, a me Magneto giovane non piace, ho una cotta back to the 15een style per Charles giovane. 

pensa te :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Se ti piace il genere (e nel caso dei polizieschi inglesi è davvero il caso di chiederlo ) vedi anche Luther, girato e recitato davvero benissimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forse un 3d generalista sui film è poco efficace.   però nulla vieta di aprire 3ds dedicati ad un singolo film.  magari tu e lei potreste fare una recensione di quello che avete visto ieri.


----------



## Falcor (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> forse un 3d generalista sui film è poco efficace.   però nulla vieta di aprire 3ds dedicati ad un singolo film.  magari tu e lei potreste fare una recensione di quello che avete visto ieri.


Si penso anche io che un topic intero non sarebbe molto utile. Sul recensire il film ti dirò, una delle cose che me lo ha fatto apprezzare così tanto è la sua semplicità.

Ci son film cervellotici o su cui se ne potrebbe parlare per giorni. Questo è la classica fiaba col lieto fine.

Molto piacevole da guardare e strappa magari anche la lacrimuccia (Uizi ha pianto metà film), io ho adorato il "Tempo"


----------



## Tessa (30 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma l'avete vista la prima puntata di Dov'è Mario? Geniale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E' da giovedì che dico che è imperdibile ma qui l'abbiamo vista solo noi due.


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' da giovedì che dico che è imperdibile ma qui l'abbiamo vista solo noi due.


l'idea del dottor Jekill e Mr. Hide tra l'intellettuale rompicazzo di sinistra e il coatto, è stupenda!


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' da giovedì che dico che è imperdibile ma qui l'abbiamo vista solo noi due.


no, l'ho vista anche io, sul tubo che non ho sky. adoro guzzanti dall'epoca di Avanzi, ero piccola ma non ho persa una puntata.



Nobody ha detto:


> l'idea del dottor Jekill e Mr. Hide tra l'intellettuale rompicazzo di sinistra e il coatto, è stupenda!


è geniale, come sempre. ti ricordi Lorenzo e gli esami di maturità? :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> è geniale, come sempre. ti ricordi Lorenzo e gli esami di maturità? :rotfl:


   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' da giovedì che dico che è imperdibile ma qui l'abbiamo vista solo noi due.


guzzanti è geniale; la sorella l'abbiamo persa da tempo.peccato perché anche lei ai tempi non era male


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2016)

ovviamente parlo di sabina, la piccola mi irrita e basta


----------



## Tessa (30 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> guzzanti è geniale; la sorella l'abbiamo persa da tempo.peccato perché anche lei ai tempi non era male


Le migliori imitazioni di D'Alema e Berlusconi di sempre.....


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Le migliori imitazioni di D'Alema e Berlusconi di sempre.....


interpretazione psicologica compresa.
sì, parlo di quei tempi lì
d'alema strepitoso


----------



## Tessa (30 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> l'idea del dottor Jekill e Mr. Hide tra l'intellettuale rompicazzo di sinistra e il coatto, è stupenda!


Ma quando gli presentano la badante e lui prima tutto formalone e poi mentre lei parla gli esce:'mi hai già rotto il cazzo'!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (30 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovviamente parlo di sabina, la piccola mi irrita e basta


La piccola ha un che di brutto e conturbante allo stesso tempo. Mi attizza e non capisco il perchè.

Lo confesso qui sul forum perchè a dirlo in giro quasi me ne vergogno... 

E' grave dottorè?


----------



## Tessa (30 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> La piccola ha un che di brutto e conturbante allo stesso tempo. Mi attizza e non capisco il perchè.
> 
> Lo confesso qui sul forum perchè a dirlo in giro quasi me ne vergogno...
> 
> E' grave dottorè?


Le brutte son diverse....


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> La piccola ha un che di brutto e conturbante allo stesso tempo. Mi attizza e non capisco il perchè.
> 
> Lo confesso qui sul forum perchè a dirlo in giro quasi me ne vergogno...
> 
> E' grave dottorè?


abbastanza


----------



## Ross (30 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Le brutte son diverse....


Beh, la Guzzantina è cessa forte...ma a me piglia non poco.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Beh, la Guzzantina è cessa forte...ma a me piglia non poco.


ma no, non è affatto cessa forte...a me pare incolore.
che è peggio


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma quando gli presentano la badante e lui prima tutto formalone e poi mentre lei parla gli esce:'mi hai già rotto il cazzo'!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no, non è affatto cessa forte...a me pare incolore.
> che è peggio


soprattutto, non ha mai fatto ridere... che per un comico non è proprio il massimo :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

Davvero simpatica l'idea di Dexter, mi sta piacendo parecchio la serie. 
Un consiglio, un film demenziale spagnolo... "Le streghe son tornate" divertentissima black comedy :up:


----------



## Eliade (10 Giugno 2016)

Ho iniziato a vedere GRIMM, non male...mi sembra una versione leggermente più Horror di Supernatural.:sonar:


----------



## Falcor (10 Giugno 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho iniziato a vedere GRIMM, non male...mi sembra una versione leggermente più Horror di Supernatural.:sonar:


Bellissimo Grimm, una delle migliori del momento 

Moglie mancata mi dai sempre soddisfazioni con le serie che segui :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (10 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Bellissimo Grimm, una delle migliori del momento
> 
> Moglie mancata mi dai sempre soddisfazioni con le serie che segui :rotfl:


La cosa sta iniziando a sfuggirci di mano...:nerd:

Comunque il mio presonaggio preferito è il "lupacchiotto" che fa pilates! Un genio!:rotfl:
Speriamo non lo facciano schiattare...:condom:


----------



## Falcor (10 Giugno 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> La cosa sta iniziando a sfuggirci di mano...:nerd:
> 
> Comunque il mio presonaggio preferito è il "lupacchiotto" che fa pilates! Un genio!:rotfl:
> Speriamo non lo facciano schiattare...:condom:


Lui è un genio assoluto


----------



## Eliade (10 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Lui è un genio assoluto


Sono arrivata all'episodio 8 della prima serie...e mi fa morire sempre di più!
"papà, ti giuro che sto facendo la cosa giusta":rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Giugno 2016)

Ho appena finito la prima serie di "Grimm"...bellissima!!! WOOW!!


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho appena finito la prima serie di "Grimm"...bellissima!!! WOOW!!


OT

ciao bellezza!

fine OT


----------



## Eliade (13 Giugno 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> OT
> 
> ciao bellezza!
> 
> fine OT


Ciao Bellissima!!! :bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Giugno 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> OT
> 
> ciao bellezza!
> 
> fine OT


Ehi ciao !!!!!


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao Bellissima!!! :bacio:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehi ciao !!!!!


:bacissimo:


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2016)

Ciao

chi sta seguendo Vikings?


sienne


----------



## Eliade (14 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> chi sta seguendo Vikings?
> 
> ...


 Ho visto il primo episodio, non mi dispiaceva...però, poi, non so perché non l'ho più seguito.


----------



## Falcor (14 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> chi sta seguendo Vikings?
> 
> ...


Io devo vedere la terza stagione. Molto bella. Poi Lagerta, beh ne vogliamo parlare 



Eliade ha detto:


> Ho visto il primo episodio, non mi dispiaceva...però, poi, non so perché non l'ho più seguito.


Ma come mancata moglie, proprio su Vikings mi vieni meno?


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io devo vedere la terza stagione. Molto bella. Poi Lagerta, beh ne vogliamo parlare



Ciao

anche io. Ho appena finito di vedere la seconda stagione. 
Di norma si può dire, che non guardo la TV e ancor meno le serie. 
Ma mi è stato consigliato ... si fa un vero tuffo nel mondo dei nordici,
anche se la trama è semplice, ci sono tante storie tra i personaggi ecc. che attira ... 

Lagertha ... na forza. 


sienne


----------



## Eliade (15 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma come mancata moglie, proprio su Vikings mi vieni meno?


 Ho capito...ho capito...recupero al più presto, non c'è bisogno che metti il broncio!  :rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (15 Giugno 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho capito...ho capito...recupero al più presto, non c'è bisogno che metti il broncio!  :rotfl:


Nessun broncio figurati. Ma una che a momenti diventava mia moglie deve amare Vikings 

Se riesci recupera anche Outlander. Sta iniziando la seconda stagione ora su Fox Life.


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

Terza stagione di Penny Dreadful, al momento mi sta piacendo un po' di più rispetto alla seconda, anche se ho trovato forzature nette, ma credo siano state fatte perchè non pensavano di proseguirla.
La prima resta insuperabile.


----------



## Eliade (16 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Nessun broncio figurati. Ma una che a momenti diventava mia moglie deve amare Vikings
> 
> Se riesci recupera anche Outlander. Sta iniziando la seconda stagione ora su Fox Life.


Ma dai scherzavo quasi marito....

Fox life non credo di averlo... :condom:
Al massimo lo vedo su internet...diciamo.

Comunque sono arrivata alla 2x17 di GRIMM e lo devo pur dire a qualcuno, minchiaaaaaaa Juliette! E datti una svegliata!! Santo Babbo Natale, empatia zero ragazza mia!! Diciamo pure tutti i segreti al nemico senza farsi due domande! :sonar::sonar::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Falcor (16 Giugno 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Comunque sono arrivata alla 2x17 di GRIMM e lo devo pur dire a qualcuno, minchiaaaaaaa Juliette! E datti una svegliata!! Santo Babbo Natale, empatia zero ragazza mia!! Diciamo pure tutti i segreti al nemico senza farsi due domande! :sonar::sonar::carneval::carneval:


Aspetta Juliette è la fidanzata svampita? Guarda io a tratti la detesto


----------



## Eliade (16 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Aspetta Juliette è la fidanzata svampita? Guarda io a tratti la detesto


Si, lei!
Nemmeno lo stereotipo della bionda riesce tanto...questa è rossa! :facepalm:

Ma che hai il forum attaccato al pollice? :rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (16 Giugno 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, lei!
> Nemmeno lo stereotipo della bionda riesce tanto...questa è rossa! :facepalm:
> 
> Ma che hai il forum attaccato al pollice? :rotfl:


In realtà son a lavoro ed è il momento in cui di più sto sul forum 

Comunque lei arriva a punte di inutilità epica nella serie. Oltre ad essere inespressiva a palla proprio.


----------



## Eliade (16 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> In realtà son a lavoro ed è il momento in cui di più sto sul forum
> 
> Comunque lei arriva a punte di inutilità epica nella serie. Oltre ad essere inespressiva a palla proprio.


Ah andiamo bene!!!!:facepalm:
In confronto Adalind sta spaccando di brutto!!!!! 
...e Monroe e Rosalind....:inlove:


----------



## Tulipmoon (21 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Falcor (22 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> View attachment 11750


Disse la regina degli spoiler.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2016)

per @_Nicka_

"non puoi addestrare la mia ragazza! ma che è come il cane di Pavlov! a stimolo risponde?"

"oh si. cioccolatino??"



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

[video=youtube;qy_mIEnnlF4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy_mIEnnlF4[/video]


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> per @_Nicka_
> 
> "non puoi addestrare la mia ragazza! ma che è come il cane di Pavlov! a stimolo risponde?"
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oddio!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2016)

Mannaggia agli Estranei.
Io non duro fino alla prossima stagione!!!!


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

OHHHHHHHHHH VIKINGS SU NETFLIX!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Falcor (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mannaggia agli Estranei.
> Io non duro fino alla prossima stagione!!!!


Io devo ancora vedere l'ultima puntata e se Uizi non si decide la vedremo l'anno prossimo  



Spot ha detto:


> OHHHHHHHHHH VIKINGS SU NETFLIX!!!!!!!!!!!


Vikings la stan tirando un pò per le lunghe però, la prima stagione resta la più bella. E Lagertha


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io devo ancora vedere l'ultima puntata e se Uizi non si decide la vedremo l'anno prossimo
> 
> 
> 
> Vikings la stan tirando un pò per le lunghe però, la prima stagione resta la più bella. E Lagertha


Mhhh, io l'ho iniziato ieri, dopo esortazioni pesanti a guardarlo.
Per ora so solo che è pieno di discreto figume


----------



## Falcor (7 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Per ora so solo che è pieno di *discreto figume*


No ma basta eh  Son mesi che lotto con chi dice che il belloccio protagonista fa cascare le mutande con uno sguardo. Ma è un biondino slavato.



Cioè parliamone, questo è figo? 
 [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] venite in mio soccorso. [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] so che a tepiace l'articolo, dimmi anche la tua


----------



## drusilla (7 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> No ma basta eh  Son mesi che lotto con chi dice che *il belloccio protagonista fa cascare le mutande con uno sguardo*. Ma è un biondino slavato.
> 
> View attachment 11785
> 
> ...


nella vita di tutti i giorni no probabilmente, ma con questo sguardo e quella barbetta etc etc si, anche a chi non piacciono i pischelli e biondi e con occhi azzurri. :carneval:


----------



## Falcor (7 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> nella vita di tutti i giorni no probabilmente, ma con questo sguardo e quella barbetta etc etc si, anche a chi non piacciono i pischelli e biondi e con occhi azzurri. :carneval:


Naaaa meglio la panza


----------



## drusilla (7 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Naaaa meglio la panza


la panza come cuscino per dopo, yes.


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> No ma basta eh  Son mesi che lotto con chi dice che il belloccio protagonista fa cascare le mutande con uno sguardo. Ma è un biondino slavato.
> 
> View attachment 11785
> 
> ...


A me in genere piacciono mori...
Con questo però una discussione sui massimi sistemi al tavolo di un bar magari me la farei...


----------



## Falcor (7 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> la panza come cuscino per dopo, yes.


Omo de panza omo de sostanza 



Nicka ha detto:


> A me in genere piacciono mori...
> Con questo però una discussione sui massimi sistemi al tavolo di un bar magari me la farei...


Svergognata :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

Anche a me piacciono i mori, risaputo. 

Ma non sono razzista. Se (periodo dell'ipotesi impossibile e neanche lontanamente immaginabile) un belloccio biondino slavato mi venisse a bussare alla porta di casa non lo lascerei fuori al freddo, insomma.

Umanità. Umanità, sempre.


----------



## Falcor (7 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma non sono razzista. Se (periodo dell'ipotesi impossibile e neanche lontanamente immaginabile) un belloccio biondino slavato mi venisse a bussare alla porta di casa *non lo lascerei fuori al freddo, insomma.*
> 
> Umanità. Umanità, sempre.


E invece dovresti, i biondini slavati han sviluppato uno stato grassoso sotto l'epidermide per resistere al freddo e alle intemperie. Noi mori invece soffriamo il freddo e andiamo accolti


----------



## Tulipmoon (7 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> No ma basta eh  Son mesi che lotto con chi dice che il belloccio protagonista fa cascare le mutande con uno sguardo. Ma è un biondino slavato.
> 
> View attachment 11785
> 
> ...



Allora...googlandolo come facesti vengono fuori foto in cui sembra una bimbetta di 10 anni...ma porello avrà dovuto pure lui fare la gavetta da modello etereo che a me uccide l'ormone....

...detto questo.....per come è in questa foto e in questa serie tv?? Parliamone. 

Ti dirò @_Nicka_ anche a me non piacciono i biondi, ma sarà questo lerciume misto a sangue che ha addosso, questo stile trasandato da clochard sanguinario....che la mia scarsa attrazione per i biondi la metto pure un attimo in pausa volentieri.


----------



## drusilla (7 Luglio 2016)

mmmmmm... tutte preferiamo i mori? forse perché i nostri padri lo erano? ma uno strappo al Edipo si può fare comunque ogni tanto!


----------



## Falcor (7 Luglio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> ...detto questo.....per come è in questa foto e in questa serie tv?? Parliamone.
> 
> Ti dirò @_Nicka_ anche a me non piacciono i biondi, ma sarà questo lerciume misto a sangue che ha addosso, questo stile trasandato da clochard sanguinario....che la mia scarsa attrazione per i biondi la metto pure un attimo in pausa volentieri.


Ma parliamone cosa, che sarà anche gay 

Tu poi appena vedi sangue e violenza ti parte l'ormone :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ti dirò @_Nicka_ anche a me non piacciono i biondi,* ma sarà questo lerciume misto a sangue che ha addosso, questo stile trasandato da clochard sanguinario*....che la mia scarsa attrazione per i biondi la metto pure un attimo in pausa volentieri.


Una ola alla signora!!!




drusilla ha detto:


> mmmmmm... tutte preferiamo i mori? forse perché i nostri padri lo erano? ma uno strappo al Edipo si può fare comunque ogni tanto!


Tumifaipaura drusi :scared:


----------



## Tessa (7 Luglio 2016)

A me piacciono mori alti e di sostanza. E preferibilmente giovani.
Per dire nutro una segreta passione per Savatore Esposito (alias Genny Savastano).


----------



## Ross (7 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> No ma basta eh  Son mesi che lotto con chi dice che il belloccio protagonista fa cascare le mutande con uno sguardo. Ma è un biondino slavato.
> 
> View attachment 11785
> 
> ...


A me piace l'articolo è molto equivoco.

Porca eva...se piace questo attrezzo qui comprendo bene perchè fo cagare all'universo femmineo. Al netto dell'occhio fondo di stagno son l'esatto opposto.   :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> No ma basta eh  Son mesi che lotto con chi dice che il belloccio protagonista fa cascare le mutande con uno sguardo. Ma è un biondino slavato.
> 
> View attachment 11785
> 
> ...


beh ad esser sincera non è il mio tipo  io sono più orientata su una bellezza stile Khal Drogo o Beryn Martell però insomma figo è figo....


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> beh ad esser sincera non è il mio tipo  io sono più orientata su una bellezza stile Khal Drogo o Beryn Martell però insomma figo è figo....


Vabbe... Khal...
Vabbe...

Vado ad asciugare il pavimento.


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbe... Khal...
> Vabbe...
> 
> Vado ad asciugare il pavimento.


eh.



sceneggiatori odiosi, invidiosi e complessati.


----------



## Falcor (7 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> A me piacciono mori alti e di sostanza. E preferibilmente giovani.
> Per dire nutro una segreta passione per Savatore Esposito (alias Genny Savastano).


Quindi ti piaccio io, parlo anche lo stesso dialetto :rotfl: Però sei allergica ai miei papielli quindi questo amore finisce prima di cominciare 



Ross ha detto:


> A me piace l'articolo è molto equivoco.
> 
> Porca eva...se piace questo attrezzo qui comprendo bene perchè fo cagare all'universo femmineo. Al netto dell'occhio fondo di stagno son l'esatto opposto.   :unhappy:


Quando giravamo per Roma ti giravi a veder gli uomini mi pare di ricordare 

E non buttarti giù che sei un figaccione 



banshee ha detto:


> Oberyn Martell però insomma figo è figo....


A me dicono molte che somiglio a Oberyn Martell, altre che sembro Jamie Lannister 

 [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION]



Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbe... Khal...
> Vabbe...
> 
> Vado ad asciugare il pavimento.


Ma dai era un tamarro, ora dimmi che anche Jon Snow è figo e ti metto in ignore :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma dai era un tamarro, ora dimmi che anche Jon Snow è figo e ti metto in ignore :rotfl:


E' caruccio dai Jonny!!! :mexican:
E' solo monoespressivo.
Secondo me grandi soddisfazioni le avrei da Tyrion, tanto sono alta uguale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (7 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Quando giravamo per Roma ti giravi a veder gli uomini mi pare di ricordare


Ricordi male Falcoruccio...*li imbruttivo* perchè avevano preso a girare intorno a [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] peggio degli avvoltoi.


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' caruccio dai Jonny!!! :mexican:
> E' solo monoespressivo.
> Secondo me grandi soddisfazioni le avrei da Tyrion, tanto sono alta uguale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tyrion merita almeno 10 botte al carisma.


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Tyrion merita almeno 10 botte al carisma.


Per me è meraviglioso come personaggio...


----------



## Bender (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me è meraviglioso come personaggio...


è vero,però in tutta la serie è rimasto sempre quello che è
quanto è cresciuto invece Jon Snown come personaggio e continua a farlo


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2016)

Io non so chi e quanti di voi hanno visto l'ultima puntata del Trono. Io ancora no.
Sto evitando fb, Twitter, spoiler di ogni tipo...ma ieri mi è arrivato un sms di mio zio che m'ha fatto una spoilerata allucinante  sigh!
Spero di vederla oggi o domani sono curioserrima!!


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Io non so chi e quanti di voi hanno visto l'ultima puntata del Trono. Io ancora no.
> Sto evitando fb, Twitter, spoiler di ogni tipo...ma ieri mi è arrivato un sms di mio zio che m'ha fatto una spoilerata allucinante  sigh!
> Spero di vederla oggi o domani sono curioserrima!!


Io l'ho vista ovviamente e non ti rivolgo la parola...non sia mai!


----------



## Foglia (7 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> No ma basta eh  Son mesi che lotto con chi dice che il belloccio protagonista fa cascare le mutande con uno sguardo. Ma è un biondino slavato.
> 
> View attachment 11785
> 
> ...


Porca puzzola!!!!


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] , comunque ti faccio gentilmente presente che la quotaparte femminile degli interpellati mi ha dato ragione.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

sono in possesso dell'ultima di GOT.

mi attende a casa...

:festa:


----------



## Stark72 (8 Luglio 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> è vero,però in tutta la serie è rimasto sempre quello che è
> quanto è cresciuto invece Jon Snown come personaggio e continua a farlo


Devo dissentire.
Ha un'etica tutta sua che cresce esponenzialmente nella sesta serie.
Nei libri si percepisce ancora meglio.
Nelle prime stagioni è solo un nano edonista, colto, incazzato con il mondo.
Sicuramente il personaggio più bello, l'unico per il quale ci si ritrova sempre a "tifare", qualunque cosa accada.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Devo dissentire.
> Ha un'etica tutta sua che cresce esponenzialmente nella sesta serie.
> Nei libri si percepisce ancora meglio.
> Nelle prime stagioni è solo un nano edonista, colto, incazzato con il mondo.
> *Sicuramente il personaggio più bello, l'unico per il quale ci si ritrova sempre a "tifare", qualunque cosa accada.*


vero, verissimo. concordo!

io tifo per lui e per Arya, pora stella  gliene capitano di ogni..almeno fino a dove ho visto io...


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> vero, verissimo. concordo!
> 
> io tifo per lui e per Arya, pora stella  gliene capitano di ogni..almeno fino a dove ho visto io...


Mi taccio...:carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi taccio...:carneval:


un bel "mortacci sua" per Arya :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> un bel "mortacci sua" per Arya :rotfl:


La adoro!!!!


----------



## Falcor (8 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Devo dissentire.
> Ha un'etica tutta sua che cresce esponenzialmente nella sesta serie.
> Nei libri si percepisce ancora meglio.
> Nelle prime stagioni è solo un nano edonista, colto, incazzato con il mondo.
> Sicuramente il personaggio più bello, l'unico per il quale ci si ritrova sempre a "tifare", qualunque cosa accada.


Tyrion è il mio personaggio preferito. E anche io preferisco la versione dei libri, molto meglio delineato e caratterizzato.

Nessun personaggio gli tiene testa per bellezza e interesse.



banshee ha detto:


> io tifo per lui e per Arya, pora stella  gliene capitano di ogni..almeno fino a dove ho visto io...


No io Arya non la reggo, ma proprio zero, quando la accoppano sarà sempre tardi  Ma non sopporto manco quella madonnina infilzata della sorella.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Tyrion è il mio personaggio preferito. E anche io preferisco la versione dei libri, molto meglio delineato e caratterizzato.
> 
> Nessun personaggio gli tiene testa per bellezza e interesse.
> 
> ...


falcoruccio mio ma perché ?? povera Arya!

su Sansa concordo, mi fa cascare le braccia...

io adoVo le regine, la Cersei e la Tyrrel


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> falcoruccio mio ma perché ?? povera Arya!
> 
> su Sansa concordo, mi fa cascare le braccia...
> 
> io adoVo le regine, la Cersei e la Tyrrel


Continuo a tacermi... :carneval:


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Continuo a tacermi... :carneval:


t'ho scritto su uazzapp che mio zio m'ha fatto un clamoroso spoiler e t'ho detto che m'ha detto no? mannaggia a lui 

oggi pomeriggio la vedo poi ti scrivo  :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> t'ho scritto su uazzapp che mio zio m'ha fatto un clamoroso spoiler e t'ho detto che m'ha detto no? mannaggia a lui
> 
> oggi pomeriggio la vedo poi ti scrivo  :carneval:


No, lo spoiler non me lo hai detto, vabbe poi mi dici!!!


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, lo spoiler non me lo hai detto, vabbe poi mi dici!!!


aspè te lo giro proprio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> A me piacciono mori alti e di sostanza. E preferibilmente giovani.
> Per dire nutro una segreta passione per Savatore Esposito (alias Genny Savastano).


oh my God


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> No ma basta eh  Son mesi che lotto con chi dice che il belloccio protagonista fa cascare le mutande con uno sguardo. Ma è un biondino slavato.
> 
> View attachment 11785
> 
> ...


A questo Pellé je fa er cucchiaio!

correggetemi il romano.


----------



## Ross (10 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A questo Pellé je fa er cucchiaio!
> 
> correggetemi il romano.


Voto 10. 
Niente correzione Bruni!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Voto 10.
> Niente correzione Bruni!


:danza:


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2016)

A me del trono di spade stanno sul cazzo tutti ora....perché prima, appena mi piaceva qualcuno/a, ZAC MORTO. 
E che cazzo!


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me del trono di spade stanno sul cazzo tutti ora....*perché prima, appena mi piaceva qualcuno/a, ZAC MORTO. *
> E che cazzo!


esatto. Khal Drogo, Oberyn, c'hanno fatto morì tutti i figacci 

abbiamo visto tutti il Trono? posso spoilerare?


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto. Khal Drogo, Oberyn, c'hanno fatto morì tutti i figacci
> 
> abbiamo visto tutti il Trono? posso spoilerare?


Hai ragioneeeeee!!! A me piaceva oberyn martell, forte, equivoco, argg......
Io credo di essermi fermata alla terza serie, quando il più giovane dei Lannister sposa la neo vedova del fratello e in città arriva la nuova religione.
Ma non me ne frega nulla....spoilera pure! Ora sono curiosa!!


----------



## Nicka (15 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai ragioneeeeee!!! A me piaceva oberyn martell, forte, equivoco, argg......
> Io credo di essermi fermata alla terza serie, quando il più giovane dei Lannister sposa la neo vedova del fratello e in città arriva la nuova religione.
> Ma non me ne frega nulla....spoilera pure! Ora sono curiosa!!


Muoiono tutti.
Questa è la certezza della serie!


----------



## drusilla (15 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Muoiono tutti.
> Questa è la certezza della serie!


Ma ci sarà sempre uno Stark in Winterfell )


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Muoiono tutti.
> Questa è la certezza della serie!


Eh la miseria....
Mi sbaglio o c'era pure un tizio


Spoiler



fatto tutto di scheletro? Muore pure lui? Peccato, era figo 'sto personaggio...


----------



## Ross (17 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me del trono di spade stanno sul cazzo tutti ora....perché prima, appena mi piaceva qualcuno/a, ZAC MORTO.
> E che cazzo!





banshee ha detto:


> esatto. Khal Drogo, Oberyn, c'hanno fatto morì tutti i figacci
> 
> abbiamo visto tutti il Trono? posso spoilerare?





Nicka ha detto:


> Muoiono tutti.
> Questa è la certezza della serie!



Mah...alle volte li fan pure resuscitare. 

Pigliate uno a caso...il mio sosia rotfl...com'è che si chiama?...ah ecco...jon qualcosa. 

Insomma a sto tizio lo fan prima come un colabrodo, poi torna su più bello e forte che pria!


----------



## Spot (21 Luglio 2016)

*Se vi piace Stephen King..*

..ho una serie che sembra essere uscita dalla sua penna 
Biciclette, poteri paranormali, mostriciattoli provenienti da altre dimensioni, tanta amicizia dolciosa e commuovente.. roba buona insomma.
[video=youtube;XWxyRG_tckY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWxyRG_tckY[/video]


----------



## marietto (21 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> ..ho una serie che sembra essere uscita dalla sua penna
> Biciclette, poteri paranormali, mostriciattoli provenienti da altre dimensioni, tanta amicizia dolciosa e commuovente.. roba buona insomma.
> [video=youtube;XWxyRG_tckY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWxyRG_tckY[/video]


L'avevo già in lista 

Ho Netflix, sono un fan di King da circa 35 anni o giù di lì, e ho appena finito "Orange is the new black"...

Sono pronto


----------



## drusilla (21 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> ..ho una serie che sembra essere uscita dalla sua penna
> Biciclette, poteri paranormali, mostriciattoli provenienti da altre dimensioni, tanta amicizia dolciosa e commuovente.. roba buona insomma.
> [video=youtube;XWxyRG_tckY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWxyRG_tckY[/video]



se c'è la meravigliosa Winona forever ha già un plus :inlove:


----------



## Spot (21 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> L'avevo già in lista
> 
> Ho Netflix, sono un fan di King da circa 35 anni o giù di lì, e ho appena finito "Orange is the new black"...
> 
> Sono pronto


Grande!
Goditela.. ti verrà la voglia di tirare fuori la felpina Best company dal fondo dell'armadio 


drusilla ha detto:


> se c'è la meravigliosa Winona forever ha già un plus :inlove:


Oh.. lei che fa la sciroccata con le lucine natalizie è spettacolare. :inlove:


----------



## drusilla (22 Luglio 2016)

aspettando la 7ma: 

http://www.fotogramas.es/Cinefilia/Localizaciones-Juego-de-Tronos-en-Espana-temporada-7


----------



## Flavia (27 Luglio 2016)

Shameless
qualcuno lo ha visto?
(scusate 74, non vado a controllare)


----------



## Falcor (27 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> Shameless
> qualcuno lo ha visto?
> (scusate 74, non vado a controllare)


Io ancora devo vederla ma ho le prime 5 stagioni su disco. Dicono sia molto bella, particolare ovviamente come serie ma molto bella. Poi uno dei protagonisti è un attore di prim'ordine


----------



## Flavia (27 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io ancora devo vederla ma ho le prime 5 stagioni su disco. Dicono sia molto bella, particolare ovviamente come serie ma molto bella. Poi uno dei protagonisti è un attore di prim'ordine


si una serie bella e particolare
molto cruda, anche se a tratti
è divertente pur essendo grottesca
ho visto tutte le stagioni, ma sto zitta
non voglio spoilerare...... tranne che
ad ottobre partirà la nuova serie

stavo leggiuchiando il 3d per cercare
una nuova serie tv da vedere


----------



## Falcor (27 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> stavo leggiuchiando il 3d per cercare
> una nuova serie tv da vedere


Cerca Transparent


----------



## Flavia (27 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cerca Transparent


grazie prendo nota
con house of cards che
a quanto pare dal 3d
sono l'unica che non ha ancora
visto questa serie tv


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> Shameless
> qualcuno lo ha visto?
> (scusate 74, non vado a controllare)


Ho visto qualche episodio, poi ho abbandonato. Sinceramente mi ha annoiata.


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho visto qualche episodio, poi ho abbandonato. Sinceramente mi ha annoiata.


più che noioso
a tratti l'ho trovata pesante
nel ribadire situazioni e contesti


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> più che noioso
> a tratti l'ho trovata pesante
> nel ribadire situazioni e contesti


Vero.
Tu che le hai viste tutte, si sviluppa un po' di trama o è sempre tutto incentrato sul fregare il prossimo con la scusa di sopravvivere?


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vero.
> Tu che le hai viste tutte, si sviluppa un po' di trama o è sempre tutto incentrato sul fregare il prossimo con la scusa di sopravvivere?


il filone è la povertà
una famiglia che vive un forte disagio
sia economico, sia affettivo
i personaggi si sviluppano man mano
vengono toccati temi importanti
come il vivere l'omosessualità 
in un contesto ignorante e di strette vedute
la maternità precoce nelle adolescenti
le dipendenze da droga e alcol
la malattia mentale
ti stai entusiasmando o sei già scappata?
comunque a tratti è divertente
ah poi un'altra cosa la diseducazione affettiva
il sesso spiccio fine a se stesso, è un altro 
tema importante


----------



## Spot (28 Luglio 2016)

Ho cercato di riprendere Walking Dead dalla 6a, giusto perchè mi stanno ossessionando con sta questione della lucillata..
Ma non ci ho capito nulla.
Anche a me servirebbe una nuova serie, non troppo lunga e facile da seguire possibilmente.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ho cercato di riprendere Walking Dead dalla 6a, giusto perchè mi stanno ossessionando con sta questione della lucillata..
> Ma non ci ho capito nulla.
> Anche a me servirebbe una nuova serie, non troppo lunga e facile da seguire possibilmente.


Daredevil.


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ho cercato di riprendere Walking Dead dalla 6a, giusto perchè mi stanno ossessionando con sta questione della lucillata..
> Ma non ci ho capito nulla.
> Anche a me servirebbe una nuova serie, non troppo lunga e facile da seguire possibilmente.


la lucillata
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
il set è blindato 
girano tanti spoiler
tutti falsi secondo me
comunque l'ultima serie
non mi è piaciuta tanto
poche idee e sviluppate male




Don Juan ha detto:


> Daredevil.


mi hanno detto che 
è una serie molto bella


----------



## marietto (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi hanno detto che
> è una serie molto bella


A me è piaciuta molto. La prima stagione più della seconda (forse un po' troppa carne al fuoco) ma anche quella non è male.

Le serie vanno molto a gusti. A me è piaciuta anche Orange Is The New Black, finora, molto le prime due stagioni, cosi cosi la terza, in leggera ripresa la quarta.

Fringe, non è male.

Do per scontato che tu abbia visto Breaking Bad e Sherlock.


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ho cercato di riprendere Walking Dead dalla 6a, giusto perchè mi stanno ossessionando con sta questione della lucillata..
> Ma non ci ho capito nulla.
> Anche a me servirebbe una nuova serie, non troppo lunga e facile da seguire possibilmente.


Walking dead dalla terza stagione è una cagata secondo me. Vedi Outcast se riesci a recuperarla.

Una certa persona disse "sisi la vediamo" ma poi si latita  [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION]


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> A me è piaciuta anche Orange Is The New Black, finora, molto le prime due stagioni, cosi cosi la terza, in leggera ripresa la quarta.
> 
> Fringe, non è male.
> 
> Do per scontato che tu abbia visto Breaking Bad e Sherlock.


OITNB molto bella anche se è in calando dalla seconda stagione in poi.

Fringe è bellissima, io l'ho amata.

BB che ne parliamo a fare 

Sherlock non amo il genere e l'ho saltata, anche se Lucy Liu meriterebbe


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> A me è piaciuta molto. La prima stagione più della seconda (forse un po' troppa carne al fuoco) ma anche quella non è male.
> 
> Le serie vanno molto a gusti. A me è piaciuta anche Orange Is The New Black, finora, molto le prime due stagioni, cosi cosi la terza, in leggera ripresa la quarta.
> 
> ...


Fring non è bella
Fring è top!!!

Orange isthe new black 
l'ho trovata pesante, claustrofobica
non sono nel momento adatto per vederla

ho visto anche BB e sherlok

ti suggerisco se non l'hai visto
Dr Who, fantascienza
una serie longeva nata negli anni 60


----------



## marietto (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> OITNB molto bella anche se è in calando dalla seconda stagione in poi.
> 
> Fringe è bellissima, io l'ho amata.
> 
> ...


No, no quella è "Elementary", io parlavo della serie della BBC con Benedict Cumberbatch (prossimo Dr.Strange) e Martin Freeman (Lo Hobbit e Fargo Stagione 1, anche quella da vedere).

Sono tre puntate a stagione, anche se durano un'ora e mezza, quindi si fa presto...


----------



## marietto (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> Fring non è bella
> 
> ti suggerisco se non l'hai visto
> Dr Who, fantascienza
> una serie longeva nata negli anni 60


 conosco...


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> conosco...


saranno circa 500 episodi
non mi dire che li hai visti tutti!
comunque deve piacere il genere


----------



## marietto (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> saranno circa 500 episodi
> non mi dire che li hai visti tutti!
> comunque deve piacere il genere


Tutti no, ma un buon numero si.
Fantascienza anni 60... -il genere piace


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> No, no quella è "Elementary", io parlavo della serie della BBC con Benedict Cumberbatch (prossimo Dr.Strange) e Martin Freeman (Lo Hobbit e Fargo Stagione 1, anche quella da vedere).
> 
> Sono tre puntate a stagione, anche se durano un'ora e mezza, quindi si fa presto...


Ah giusto 

Fargo viste entrambe le stagioni, la seconda a mio avviso inguardabile.


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

è molto bella anche 
Pofiling una serie tv francese


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> il filone è la povertà
> una famiglia che vive un forte disagio
> sia economico, sia affettivo
> i personaggi si sviluppano man mano
> ...


Continua a non ispirarmi...


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Tutti no, ma un buon numero si.
> Fantascienza anni 60... -il genere piace


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Continua a non ispirarmi...


allora evita, perché
rischi di annoiarti
ti piace il genere poliziesco?


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> Fring non è bella
> Fring è top!!!
> 
> Orange isthe new black
> ...


Nemmeno a me è piaciuto orange, ho preferito OZ (serie simile ma al maschile). :up:


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora evita, perché
> rischi di annoiarti
> ti piace il genere poliziesco?


Abbastanza! Che mi proponi? :up:


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nemmeno a me è piaciuto orange, ho preferito OZ (serie simile ma al maschile). :up:


oz mai sentita mi informo


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> oz mai sentita mi informo


https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oz_(serie_televisiva)


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Abbastanza! Che mi proponi? :up:


Profilg, serie francese
la protagonista è una criminologa
intelligentissima, dall'aria svampita


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nemmeno a me è piaciuto orange, ho preferito OZ (serie simile ma al maschile). :up:


OZ fichissima, peccato non abbia un finale e non mi pare ci siano le ultime stagioni in italiano, io le vidi coi sub.


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oz_(serie_televisiva)


:up:


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> Profilg, serie francese
> la protagonista è una criminologa
> intelligentissima, dall'aria svampita


Segnato, ora cerco lo streaming!!!! :*


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> OZ fichissima, peccato non abbia un finale e non mi pare ci siano le ultime stagioni in italiano, io le vidi coi sub.


Si, quinta e sesta sono sub.
Ma io l'adoro lo stesso!!
Mi è dispiaciuto che 



Spoiler



Vern muoia!!! E anche Keller!


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:


poi lei si veste in modo
molto originale, è 
un personaggio particolare


----------



## Spot (29 Luglio 2016)

Daredevil, non ci avevo pensato, ora metto il primo episodio. Grazie JB.

Fringe concordo nel dire che è molto bella.

Doctor who... manco commento. La mia prima serie tv seguita fino alla fine (la seconda, in realtà.. la prima fu buffy). E ultimamente si è ripresa alla grande, per fortuna. 

Per il resto ne avete nominate un sacco, è tardi, domani me le segno 
 @_marietto_, iniziato Stranger Things?


----------



## marietto (29 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Daredevil, non ci avevo pensato, ora metto il primo episodio. Grazie JB.
> 
> Fringe concordo nel dire che è molto bella.
> 
> ...


Ti ho risposto in altra parte del forum...

(aaah, buffy... )


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> poi lei si veste in modo
> molto originale, è
> un personaggio particolare


Mi manca l'ultimo episodio della prima serie......ma è fantastica!!!!!!!!!!!!
E' una serie bellissima!!! Mi piace...



Spoiler



però che stronzi i colleghi eh....


----------



## Flavia (29 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi manca l'ultimo episodio della prima serie......ma è fantastica!!!!!!!!!!!!
> E' una serie bellissima!!! Mi piace...
> 
> 
> ...


sono contenta che ti piaccia


----------



## Spot (1 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

Spot ha detto:


>


Ehi legge qualcosa?


----------



## Spot (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ehi legge qualcosa?



Ce n'era una peggiore. 
Ho fatto la brava.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ce n'era una peggiore.
> Ho fatto la brava.


Ma non l'ho capito :facepalm:


----------



## bettypage (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non l'ho capito :facepalm:


"Mortacci tua":rotfl:


----------



## Spot (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non l'ho capito :facepalm:


Parti quando s'illumina la M. E poi leggi.


----------



## Spot (1 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> "Mortacci tua":rotfl:


Grande


----------



## bettypage (1 Agosto 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Parti quando s'illumina la M. E poi leggi.


Troppo tardi:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

Grazie...


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2016)

Aggiornamenti: ho visto tutte e serie di blue blood. Carino ma ripetitivo...

Ho iniziato la prima serie di hawaii five-0...non male! Solo che fa male al cuore...quelle spiagge sono spettacolari!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

The night of...
Letteraria. Da non perdere


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

The Affair
Bellissimo. Bello il sesso tra amanti e da coniugi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

Westworld
Incredibilmente ricco da ogni punto di vista.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (27 Aprile 2017)

Ebbene,
per la prima volta nella mia vita adulta adesso ho l'ADSL. Mi sembra un lusso incredibile... 

Mi sto guardando quasi a caso serie di 10 anni fa che per me sono ovviamente nuove, non avendo mai avuto internet flat o Sky o simili... in realtà per tutti gli anni dell'università e specializzazione post uni non avevo nemmeno la tv :rotfl:

Suggerimenti per non perdermi?


----------



## marietto (27 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Ebbene,
> per la prima volta nella mia vita adulta adesso ho l'ADSL. Mi sembra un lusso incredibile...
> 
> Mi sto guardando quasi a caso serie di 10 anni fa che per me sono ovviamente nuove, non avendo mai avuto internet flat o Sky o simili... in realtà per tutti gli anni dell'università e specializzazione post uni non avevo nemmeno la tv :rotfl:
> ...


dipende dai servizi a cui hai accesso..

Breaking Bad, The Affair, Orange is the new Black, Fringe, Prison Break, la prima stagione di Fargo, se hai Amazon Prime The Man in the High Castle...

Dipende anche da che generi ti piacciono... Un po' come la musica,


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2017)

house of cards
Kevin Spacey è strepitoso


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (27 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> dipende dai servizi a cui hai accesso..
> 
> Breaking Bad, The Affair, Orange is the new Black, Fringe, Prison Break, la prima stagione di Fargo, se hai Amazon Prime The Man in the High Castle...
> 
> Dipende anche da che generi ti piacciono... Un po' come la musica,



Oggi sono in vena di scoperte... ma le mie ultime "serie" sono state Gray's Anatomy e Downton Abbey :carneval:

Le mie fonti sono un po' di Mediaset Premium e lo streaming su internet...


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (27 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> house of cards
> Kevin Spacey è strepitoso


Questa c'è  
anche Breaking Bad ...

Mi ispirano :up:

Grazie!


----------



## marietto (27 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Oggi sono in vena di scoperte... ma le mie ultime "serie" sono state Gray's Anatomy e Downton Abbey :carneval:
> 
> Le mie fonti sono un po' di Mediaset Premium e lo streaming su internet...


Quelle che ti ho elencato sono mediamente un poì più "forti" di quelle che hai citato, a parte forse "The Affair" o quella che ti ha suggerito Farfalla...


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (27 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Quelle che ti ho elencato sono mediamente un poì più "forti" di quelle che hai citato, a parte forse "The Affair" o quella che ti ha suggerito Farfalla...


era per dire che queste erano le uniche possibilità della tv non a pagamento senza internet flat :carneval:

Sto finendo di vedere Gomorra la serie e volevo cambiare genere...


----------



## marietto (27 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> era per dire che queste erano le uniche possibilità della tv non a pagamento senza internet flat :carneval:
> 
> Sto finendo di vedere Gomorra la serie e volevo cambiare genere...


Lo dicevo per evitare di suggerirti cose che non sarebbero di tuo gradimento, se i tuoi parametri erano quelli che hai detto. La migliore del lotto per me è Breaking Bad, ma ha alcuni passaggi abbastanza "duri" (il mio Avatar è preso da lì)


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Ebbene,
> per la prima volta nella mia vita adulta adesso ho l'ADSL. Mi sembra un lusso incredibile...
> 
> Mi sto guardando quasi a caso serie di 10 anni fa che per me sono ovviamente nuove, non avendo mai avuto internet flat o Sky o simili... in realtà per tutti gli anni dell'università e specializzazione post uni non avevo nemmeno la tv :rotfl:
> ...


Ma i tuoi sono Amish ? :mexican:


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> dipende dai servizi a cui hai accesso..
> 
> Breaking Bad, The Affair, Orange is the new Black, Fringe, Prison Break, la prima stagione di Fargo, se hai Amazon Prime The Man in the High Castle...
> 
> Dipende anche da che generi ti piacciono... Un po' come la musica,


 Fringe bellissimo!!


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (28 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Lo dicevo per evitare di suggerirti cose che non sarebbero di tuo gradimento, se i tuoi parametri erano quelli che hai detto. La migliore del lotto per me è Breaking Bad, ma ha alcuni passaggi abbastanza "duri" (il mio Avatar è preso da lì)


Ti ringrazio del pensiero... Ma avendo inziato con Gomorra, non credo rimarrò scioccata...


Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma i tuoi sono Amish ? :mexican:


Ahhaha non saprei come definirli, ma per certi versi potrebbero essereun po' "Amish"... Aspetto che in infanzia ed adolescenza mi ha molto penalizzato, ma da adulta mi sono resa conto che mi hanno insegnato cose che i 30enni di oggi non conosco o non sanno apprezzare.

Quindi, già che sono sopravvissuta, adesso acerco di riempire qualche lacuna 



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fringe bellissimo!!


Ho letto qualcosa evitando gli spoiler e sono indecisa tra Fringe ed Orange is the new black.. 

Ma tanto per vedere House of cards e Breaking Bad mi ci vorrrà un mesetto almeno  

Intanto grazie di tutti i suggerimenti!!!


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (28 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> house of cards
> Kevin Spacey è strepitoso


Ho appena visto la prima puntata della prima serie.
Ufficialmente iniziata la mia scorpacciata di serie tv :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Ho appena visto la prima puntata della prima serie.
> Ufficialmente iniziata la mia scorpacciata di serie tv :mexican:


.
Mi ripeto ma lui vale la serie....


----------



## Divì (28 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Questa c'è
> anche Breaking Bad ...
> 
> Mi ispirano :up:
> ...


Prova Big little lies.
A me era piaciuto tanto anche Awake


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (1 Maggio 2017)

Ho quasi finito la prima stagione di House of Cards...

Il sito su cui la guardo oggi sembra essere offline 

Ora capisco i fan sfegatati delle serie tv :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Ho quasi finito la prima stagione di House of Cards...
> 
> Il sito su cui la guardo oggi sembra essere offline
> 
> Ora capisco i fan sfegatati delle serie tv :rotfl:


E la fine della prima stagione è fondamentale.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E la fine della prima stagione è fondamentale.


Ho finito ora la seconda... 

Ora mi devo disintossicare con un po' di sport..

P.S. adoro Claire e i suoi vestiti...


----------



## nina (4 Maggio 2017)

Io preferisco l'House of Cards originale del 1990 a quello americano, vi dirò.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io preferisco l'House of Cards originale del 1990 a quello americano, vi dirò.


Non ne so nulla.
Racconta!


----------



## nina (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ne so nulla.
> Racconta!


Ahhhhh, non lo sapete che è un remake?!
L'originale è britannico, sono tre stagioni da 4 episodi di un'ora l'uno se non sbaglio, quindi è molto più circoscritta della versione americana: io non l'ho cominciata perché le varie facce mi sembravano molto più patinate rispetto a quelle della serie britanniche. Comunque, 'lui' si chiama Francis Urquhardt (Ian Richardson), l'amante è Mattie Storin (Susannah Harker). Non so quali siano le differenze fondamentali, ma so per certo che nella serie US il personaggio di Kevin Spacey non rompa la quarta parete parlando allo spettatore... o mi sbaglio? Probabilmente la versione US per andare avanti tutte queste stagioni allungherà moltissimo. Comunque io fossi in voi me lo andrei a cercare, è interessante! L'ho rivisto con piacere più di una volta.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ahhhhh, non lo sapete che è un remake?!
> L'originale è britannico, sono tre stagioni da 4 episodi di un'ora l'uno se non sbaglio, quindi è molto più circoscritta della versione americana: io non l'ho cominciata perché le varie facce mi sembravano molto più patinate rispetto a quelle della serie britanniche. Comunque, 'lui' si chiama Francis Urquhardt (Ian Richardson), l'amante è Mattie Storin (Susannah Harker). Non so quali siano le differenze fondamentali, ma so per certo che nella serie US il personaggio di Kevin Spacey non rompa la quarta parete parlando allo spettatore... o mi sbaglio? Probabilmente la versione US per andare avanti tutte queste stagioni allungherà moltissimo. Comunque io fossi in voi me lo andrei a cercare, è interessante! L'ho rivisto con piacere più di una volta.


Sì anche Kevin parla con gli spettatori.


----------



## nina (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì anche Kevin parla con gli spettatori.


Ian Richardson fa veramente impressione.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (16 Maggio 2017)

Pare che il 30 maggio su Sky Atlantic arrivi House of Cards 5


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2017)

*Tutto può succedere*

Lo seguite?

... bello il turbamento extraconiugale della "perfetta" Giulia...

Bello nel senso che lo trovo molto "umano"...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo seguite?
> 
> ... bello il turbamento extraconiugale della "perfetta" Giulia...
> 
> Bello nel senso che lo trovo molto "umano"...


Il marito lo passi a me, grazie :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2017)

È il remake di una serie usa .
Incredibilmente mi piace di più la serie italiana.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il marito lo passi a me, grazie :facepalm:


Eh.. penso che il marito se lo tenga lei ben stretto a prescindere.. 

E si sprofonda inevitabilmente nel solito discorso trito e ritrito


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. penso che il marito se lo tenga lei ben stretto a prescindere..
> 
> E si sprofonda inevitabilmente nel solito discorso trito e ritrito


L'attore che fa il marito è fighissimo.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'attore che fa il marito è fighissimo.


L ho visto fino a quando lei va in commissariato, devo finirlo di vedere su Rai replay

Comunque il commissario fa un gioco bello tosto, pulito, deciso, fermo

E lei, checché ne dica, quel gioco non lo blocca

A me non mi è mai riuscito giocare così, ma mi piacerebbe sapere fare


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L ho visto fino a quando lei va in commissariato, devo finirlo di vedere su Rai replay
> 
> Comunque il commissario fa un gioco bello tosto, pulito, deciso, fermo
> 
> ...


È facile farlo se lo dice la sceneggiatura.:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È facile farlo se lo dice la sceneggiatura.:carneval:


Anche questo è vero :carneval:

Ma non credo siano cose così distanti dalla realtà..


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero :carneval:
> 
> Ma non credo siano cose così distanti dalla realtà..


Se una persona piace può solo impegnarsi per essere respinta.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona piace può solo impegnarsi per essere respinta.



Sei sicura di non semplificare troppo?

Non dimentichiamo che si parla di 2 persone sposate e con prole...

Fosse come dici tu... Sarebbe una tragedia quotidiana, temo..


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sei sicura di non semplificare troppo?
> 
> Non dimentichiamo che si parla di 2 persone sposate e con prole...
> 
> Fosse come dici tu... Sarebbe una tragedia quotidiana, temo..


Io non credo nelle strategie.
Personalmente se uno non mi piace non c'è trippa per gatti.
Se mi piace deve proprio impegnarsi perché cambi la mia disponibilità.
Lo dico da libera.
Da impegnata...dipende dalle persone. Io neanche vedevo gli altri.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non credo nelle strategie.
> Personalmente se uno non mi piace non c'è trippa per gatti.
> Se mi piace deve proprio impegnarsi perché cambi la mia disponibilità.
> Lo dico da libera.
> Da impegnata...dipende dalle persone. Io neanche vedevo gli altri.


Non si tratta di strategie

Si tratta del fatto che lui ha colto l'attrazione di lei

E lei ci sfugge via 

E lui c'è la rificca dentro , costringendola a farci i conti con quella parte distonica di lei, rispetto al suo matrimonio coi fiocchi

Ma l'attrazione è di lei, non è frutto di una sua strategia.

Lui non porta nulla di nuovo che lei già non covi dentro

Questo intendevo


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non si tratta di strategie
> 
> Si tratta del fatto che lui ha colto l'attrazione di lei
> 
> ...


Vado a rivederlo


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vado a rivederlo


Come dicevo, io devo finire di vederlo...

Ma io non ho visto strategie. Lui ha colto il suo desiderio.
Cinematografico o reale che sia, si intende

Lui si offre

Come la scena dove la chiama al lavoro, ed è sotto con l'auto. Si offre

Non è che scende e fa le pose a galletto, come il tale in palestra della nostra amica   [MENTION=6996]Nefertiti[/MENTION]

O gli manda SMS suadenti e accattivanti

Nessuna strategia.

Si offre. Consapevole del suo desiderio di lei vs lui (reciproco, evidentemente)

Ripulito da aspetti convenzionali, morali, etc.. è il desiderio di lei su cui ho accentrato la mia attenzione

Con cui lui la costringe a fare i conti. 

Interpreto male secondo te?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2017)

Sono andata a rivederlo.
Lui fa l'uomo del destino (della mutua) presuntuoso, roba da mandare a quel paese, lei sembra alla fame.
No. Non mi piace.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono andata a rivederlo.
> Lui fa l'uomo del destino (della mutua) presuntuoso, roba da mandare a quel paese, lei sembra alla fame.
> No. Non mi piace.


Lui fa quel che lei gli fa fare...

Al suo dirgli al telefono che l'aspetta di sotto, bastava una bella risata, con l'aggiunta di un "aspetta e spera... Stammi bene!"

Non si sarebbe più fatto vivo.

Ma questo lei non lo ha fatto... 

Neppure a me piace, ma...sono sulla stessa barca.. per me.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lui fa quel che lei gli fa fare...
> 
> Al suo dirgli al telefono che l'aspetta di sotto, bastava una bella risata, con l'aggiunta di un "aspetta e spera... Stammi bene!"
> 
> ...


Lei sembra alla fame (di sogno) proprio perché scende
È pura fantasia la risposta da te suggerita è quella più probabile.
Quindi non hai motivo di pensare che TU non sapresti muoverti così. 
Funziona davvero solo in una sceneggiatura.
Puoi però sognare di essere così desiderato al punto di trovare una che segua una sceneggiatura :carneval:
È una situazione irrealistica. 
Una donna che vuole un uomo fa ben di più che andare dietro l'angolo, ma non va dietro l'angolo. Voglio dire che può farsi km ma non ama lo stile "basta un fischio".


P.S. Oltretutto lui è impegnato e non ha intenzione di smuoversi e usa fine scusa la figlia :unhappy:


----------



## Skorpio (20 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi non hai motivo di pensare che TU non sapresti muoverti così.
> Funziona davvero solo in una sceneggiatura.


siamo d'accordissimo sul fatto che ci sono forzature scenografiche..
ma io non saprei realmente muovermi così, non lo saprei fare... non vedo nulla di male a dirlo

e lasciando perdere le fantasiose rappresentazioni scenografiche, muovermi cosi come?

Muovermi con la consapevolezza  (giusta o sbagliata consapevolezza che avessi avuto, e ce l'ho avuta talvolta) che una donna "impegnata" era attratta da me, e non sapermela giocare a brutto muso, cioè mettendogli a nudo in modo limpido (sfacciato forse? indelicato? inopportuno?) quello che io credevo di vedere in lei, rispetto a me

POi.. se in ipotesi lo sapessi fare con naturalezza.. posso anche scegliere di non farlo, non sono mica obbligato.

E probabilmente non adotterei comunque quell'atteggiamento, a vantaggio di altri.
Forse non farei proprio nulla.. chissà...
Ma in portafoglio le opzioni ce le ho

Ma a me piace avere "in portafoglio" varie opzioni spendibili, nelle varie circostanze di vita, perché piace scegliere.

Ed io in portafoglio quell'atteggiamento lì, al di là dei pompaggi cinematografici, non ce l'ho, tutto qui... non vedo nulla di male a dirlo


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> siamo d'accordissimo sul fatto che ci sono forzature scenografiche..
> ma io non saprei realmente muovermi così, non lo saprei fare... non vedo nulla di male a dirlo
> 
> e lasciando perdere le fantasiose rappresentazioni scenografiche, muovermi cosi come?
> ...


Ma perché farlo?
Ma scoparsi una in più è davvero così gratificante?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2017)

Mi avete incuriosito. Dove la danno sta serie?


----------



## Skorpio (20 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché farlo?
> Ma scoparsi una in più è davvero così gratificante?


Ma no .. ma che c'entra.. corri subito al sodo

Io non parlo di fare. Ma di "saper fare" e scegliere

Anche di non fare nulla. Ma saper fare


----------



## Skorpio (20 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi avete incuriosito. Dove la danno sta serie?



Rai 1 il giovedì sera

È carina secondo me, ha il solo difetto che finisce un po' tardi, tra pubblicità e tutto il resto.

Per vederla con tranquillità è il caso magari la sera prima di andare a letto un po' prestino, così uno poi se la gusta riposato


----------



## Lostris (20 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Rai 1 il giovedì sera
> 
> È carina secondo me, ha il solo difetto che finisce un po' tardi, tra pubblicità e tutto il resto.
> 
> Per vederla con tranquillità è il caso magari la sera prima di andare a letto un po' prestino, così uno poi se la gusta riposato


Quindi [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] mi raccomando il mercoledì sera a nanna presto


----------



## Skorpio (20 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Vado a rivederlo


Ma.. ho visto il seguito..

Ma....... ci ha trombato!! 

Cazzo ci ha trombato!!!

Ma  allora anche lei che pareva ammodino, è anche lei una maialona...!! Oh cazzo....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quindi [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] mi raccomando il mercoledì sera a nanna presto


Magari non da questo


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. ho visto il seguito..
> 
> Ma....... ci ha trombato!!
> 
> ...


Ora io non l'ho ancora visto ma maialona per una trombata mi sembra eccessivo


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ora io non l'ho ancora visto ma maialona per una trombata mi sembra eccessivo


La puntata di ieri sera l'ho persa, devo rivederla, ma quella di domenica no!

Ci ha ritrombato!! Lo ha cercato lei!!

È una maialona!!! Tu vedessi come era sempre tutta ammodino fino a qualche puntata fa.... La signora!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La puntata di ieri sera l'ho persa, devo rivederla, ma quella di domenica no!
> 
> Ci ha ritrombato!! Lo ha cercato lei!!
> 
> È una maialona!!! Tu vedessi come era sempre tutta ammodino fino a qualche puntata fa.... La signora!


Che gente che c'è in giro


----------



## marietto (29 Maggio 2017)

Ho iniziato a vedere "Tredici" (13 reasons why). Mi sembra bello. Ambientazione da teen movie, ma tematiche piuttosto intense (suicidio, bullismo, etc.)


----------



## brenin (3 Novembre 2017)

*La vita nascosta dei capolavori su Rai 5*

I capolavori del Louvre sono dei veri “sopravvissuti”. Nei secoli, sono riusciti a sfuggire agli incendi, ai tarli, a restauri fatti male o alla sovrapittura, ai saccheggi, al degrado ed all'oblio. Alcune opere hanno vissuto una vita clandestina, sotto falsa identità, altre, credute perse, sono improvvisamente riapparse secoli dopo. Lo racconta la serie “La vita nascosta dei Capolavori” che Rai Cultura propone su Rai5. Un incontro davvero unico, e ravvicinato, tra l'uomo ed alcune opere d’arte del Museo del Louvre: alcuni tra i maggiori esperti internazionali su Rembrandt, Leonardo da Vinci, Watteau, Raffaello e Poussin uniscono le loro forze per riscoprire e studiare, da molto vicino, alcune opere d’arte dei maestri che, per l’occasione, sono state staccate dalle pareti e tolte dalla loro cornice.

Serie di straordinaria bellezza, da non perdere.


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2017)

che giorno e a che ora va in onda?


----------



## brenin (3 Novembre 2017)

Ci sono orari molto " strani ", qui :

http://www.tivu.tv/scheda-rai5.html

ad esempio puoi trovare quando va in onda oggi.

Se sei interessato  ho qualche puntata che ho scaricato ( Vermeer, Goya,Kandinsky per ora ) .

Entrano nei minimi particolari del quadro, è qualcosa di veramente affascinante e meraviglioso vedere tanti piccoli particolari che in un museo non potresti percepire vista la distanza dall'opera ed il vetro protettivo.


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

Stavo guardando vikings (rolo  ), lucifer (muoro) e avevo scaricato forever (o qualcosa del genere), fantaghiró, chicago fire (ultime serie da vedere).
Ne avevo in programma molte altre...poi è morto il pc.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Stavo guardando vikings (rolo  ), lucifer (muoro) e avevo scaricato forever (o qualcosa del genere), fantaghiró, chicago fire (ultime serie da vedere).
> Ne avevo in programma molte altre...poi è morto il pc.


Mai una gioia


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai una gioia


Ma davvero eh!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

Netflix e 50 pollici.


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Netflix e 50 pollici.


È gratis?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> È gratis?


a casa mia si. Ti aspetto. :tv:


----------



## Lostris (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Stavo guardando vikings (rolo  ), lucifer (muoro) e avevo scaricato forever (o qualcosa del genere), *fantaghiró*, chicago fire (ultime serie da vedere).
> Ne avevo in programma molte altre...poi è morto il pc.


No giura :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

io ora sto guardando questo...



credo sia tenermi legato alla mia ultima storia visto che la mia ex era Bisex e che cercava in tutti I modi di fare sesso a tre con un'altra donna.


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> a casa mia si. Ti aspetto. :tv:


Dammi indirizzo, porto le patatine e coca Cola! Il rutto è libero?


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> No giura :rotfl::rotfl:


Chetteridi? Giuro!!! Non si può vivere senza vedere tarabas almeno una volta nella vita!!!


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io ora sto guardando questo...
> 
> View attachment 13356
> 
> credo sia tenermi legato alla mia ultima storia visto che la mia ex era Bisex e che cercava in tutti I modi di fare sesso a tre con un'altra donna.


 ma....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dammi indirizzo, porto le patatine e coca Cola! Il rutto è libero?


Si. Direi.


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Si. Direi.


Hai guadagnato 1/16 di punto!!! :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai guadagnato 1/16 di punto!!! :rotfl:



Solo 1/16 di punto per una pizza, una birra, Serie tv, divano, comodo, sesso sfrenato di altissima qualità e rutto libero? 
Manco all' esselunga le raccolte punti sono così assurde! :rotfl::rotfl:


E dire che di solito si innamorano subito. Povero me. :facepalm:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> ma....


NO. Non la invitiamo. :facepalm:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Solo 1/16 di punto per una pizza, una birra, Serie tv, divano, comodo, sesso sfrenato di altissima qualità e rutto libero?
> Manco all' esselunga le raccolte punti sono così assurde! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> E dire che di solito si innamorano subito. Povero me. :facepalm:


Calma, calma...chi ha parlato di sesso sfrenato? 
Soprattutto chi lo ha stabilito l'altissima qualità? [emoji848][emoji848]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> NO. Non la invitiamo. :facepalm:


Non ho detto nulla!! [emoji56]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Calma, calma...chi ha parlato di sesso sfrenato?
> Soprattutto chi lo ha stabilito l'altissima qualità? [emoji848][emoji848]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## alexxa (18 Gennaio 2018)

passante ha detto:


> *Perception.* mi piace molto: lui è Erik Cormak (will & grace, ti ricordi?) ed è un professore universitario schizofrenico consulente FBI. molto bello, secondo me, il suo
> cialis
> rapporto con la propria malattia e le proprie allucinazioni. a volte un po' troppo fantasioso, in alcune trovate, ma tant'è... Lo guardiamo rigorosamente in lingua originale.
> 
> ...



Da poco finito Sense8. La seconda di Penny Dreadful è stata deludente.  Sto provando Mr Robot, ma mi ha già stufato. La seconda di True  Detective l'ho appena cominciata. Consiglio, invece, The Jinx.


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Se qualcuno è appassionato di gialli ed ha netflix consiglio The Bridge (la serie originale) e Broadchurch


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Se qualcuno è appassionato di gialli ed ha netflix consiglio The Bridge (la serie originale) e Broadchurch


Il secondo non l’ho visto. The Bridge mi piace molto. Fa anche superare preconcetti sui freddi popoli del nord.


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il secondo non l’ho visto. The Bridge mi piace molto. Fa anche superare preconcetti sui freddi popoli del nord.


Se The Bridge ti è piaciuto, allora Broadchurch lo apprezzerai ancora di più. The Bridge non è per tutti, ha dei ritmi particolari, si può fare molta fatica a seguirla se si è abituati a serie americane dove non passa mezza puntata che non ci siano omicidi, esplosioni, inseguimenti e colpi di scena.

Broadchurch (se dovessi decidere di guardarla ti consiglio di seguirla in lingua originale con i sottotitoli) ha una fotografia molto bella, ambientato nel sud dell'inghilterra, e si tocca la fragilità dei rapporti umani che emerge in seguito ad una morte.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Se The Bridge ti è piaciuto, allora Broadchurch lo apprezzerai ancora di più. The Bridge non è per tutti, ha dei ritmi particolari, si può fare molta fatica a seguirla se si è abituati a serie americane dove non passa mezza puntata che non ci siano omicidi, esplosioni, inseguimenti e colpi di scena.
> 
> Broadchurch (se dovessi decidere di guardarla ti consiglio di seguirla in lingua originale con i sottotitoli) ha una fotografia molto bella, ambientato nel sud dell'inghilterra, e si tocca la fragilità dei rapporti umani che emerge in seguito ad una morte.


Netflix?


----------



## Blu75 (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Netflix?


si


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> si


Grazie


----------



## Stark72 (12 Luglio 2018)

Non so se qualcuno ne ha già parlato, immagino di sì, ma ultimamente ho scoperto con molto ritardo Billions.
Ho visto la prima serie e mi accingo ad iniziare la seconda. Davvero bella, trama avvincente su un argomento non facile (la speculazione finanziaria a livelli miliardari), attori bravi.

Tendenzialmente ormai da lungo tempo se accendo la TV è solo per guardare serie o film, la TV generalista non esiste quasi più se non per guardare qualche TG o qualche programma di attualità più che altro su La7.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2018)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non so se qualcuno ne ha già parlato, immagino di sì, ma ultimamente ho scoperto con molto ritardo Billions.
> Ho visto la prima serie e mi accingo ad iniziare la seconda. Davvero bella, trama avvincente su un argomento non facile (la speculazione finanziaria a livelli miliardari), attori bravi.
> 
> Tendenzialmente ormai da lungo tempo se accendo la TV è solo per guardare serie o film, la TV generalista non esiste quasi più se non per guardare qualche TG o qualche programma di attualità più che altro su La7.


Dopo molti episodi ho capito cosa mi infastiva. Il protagonista imita Steve McQueen.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2018)

https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Melrose
Ho visto il primo episodio.
Fastidioso.
Lui bravissimo ma fuori parte e quando fa il giovane.


----------



## Stark72 (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo molti episodi ho capito cosa mi infastiva. Il protagonista imita Steve McQueen.


Hai ragione gli somiglia anche, ma io sono affezionato a quell'attore perché era uno dei protagonisti di Band of Brothers, fantastica serie TV ambientata nella II Guerra Mondiale, sulle vicissitudini di una compagnia di paracadutisti americani dopo la sbarco in Normandia.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2018)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Hai ragione gli somiglia anche, ma io sono affezionato a quell'attore perché era uno dei protagonisti di Band of Brothers, fantastica serie TV ambientata nella II Guerra Mondiale, sulle vicissitudini di una compagnia di paracadutisti americani dopo la sbarco in Normandia.


Imitava Steve McQueen anche lì?
In Billions ha proprio le espressioni da Il caso Thomas Crown.


----------



## Stark72 (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Imitava Steve McQueen anche lì?
> In Billions ha proprio le espressioni da Il caso Thomas Crown.


E' proprio la sua espressione, forse lì ancora di più, capirai....in guerra....con scene strazianti e lui era un ufficiale in comando.


----------



## insane (12 Luglio 2018)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non so se qualcuno ne ha già parlato, immagino di sì, ma ultimamente ho scoperto con molto ritardo Billions.


Non sono serie tivvi', ma sull argomento, se non hai gia' visto, consiglio The Wolf of Wall Street, Boiler Room, Equity, The Big Short e probabilmente altri 30 film che non mi vengono in mente al momento


----------



## ladyred (28 Dicembre 2019)

Ieri ho finito di vedere doctor foster su Netflix 
Parla di un tradimento ve la consiglio


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Ho visto la serie I May Destroy You.
Inizialmente è molto disorientante, ma è interessante per questo.
Racconta di giovani e di loro giovanissime e giovanissimi e del loro rapporto con il sesso e la violenza.
Per persone adulte è provocatorio e irritante e fa pensare “ma te la sei cercata”. 
Lo consiglio soprattutto a chi ha figli dai16 in su, per vederla insieme e commentare.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Grazie ..
Ieri sera a casa mia stava scattando un divorzio...per le serie TV
Eravamo con amici...
Hanno iniziato a litigare...
Perché lei in malattia ha passato tipo 8 ore a guardare la TV...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie ..
> Ieri sera a casa mia stava scattando un divorzio...per le serie TV
> Eravamo con amici...
> Hanno iniziato a litigare...
> Perché lei in malattia ha passato tipo 8 ore a guardare la TV...


E che avrebbe dovuto fare in malattia?
Siamo ancora ai tempi in cui erano demonizzati i fumetti? Adesso tocca alle serie televisive?
Se poi una persona si imbesuisce guardando schifezze, il problema è che non è proprio un genio. Ma lo sarebbe anche lavando i vetri.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E che avrebbe dovuto fare in malattia?
> Siamo ancora ai tempi in cui erano demonizzati i fumetti? Adesso tocca alle serie televisive?
> Se poi una persona si imbesuisce guardando schifezze, il problema è che non è proprio un genio. Ma lo sarebbe anche lavando i vetri.


Ieri sera hanno litigato di brutto ..

Io non sapevo più come intervenire...
Poi l altra mia amica ha tirato fuori una cazzata pazzesca ..e un minimo abbiamo deviato...
Altrimenti li avevo ancora qua... ,


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ieri sera hanno litigato di brutto ..
> 
> Io non sapevo più come intervenire...
> Poi l altra mia amica ha tirato fuori una cazzata pazzesca ..e un minimo abbiamo deviato...
> Altrimenti li avevo ancora qua... ,


Ma il motivo era perché lei è pigra? In malattia?!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il motivo era perché lei è pigra? In malattia?!


Più o meno...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Più o meno...


Roba da lasciarlo. Non solo la tratta da pigra e cretina, ma pure davanti a estranei.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Roba da lasciarlo. Non solo la tratta da pigra e cretina, ma pure davanti a estranei.


No... assolutamente...
Noi abbiamo un rapporto di amicizia totale ..
Quindi ci sta la litigata per dei motivi assurdi...
Lei per farti capire...
Vede un mio selfie...e capisce che ho il cazzo storto....
Quindi ognuno di noi è libero di mostrarsi...al peggio..
Siamo amici...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No... assolutamente...
> Noi abbiamo un rapporto di amicizia totale ..
> Quindi ci sta la litigata per dei motivi assurdi...
> Lei per farti capire...
> ...


Non era in discussione la vostra amicizia, ma l’esposizione del disprezzo di lui.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era in discussione la vostra amicizia, ma l’esposizione del disprezzo di lui.


Non c'è disprezzo...
Lui l ama alla follia m..
Ogni tanto però....litigano


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Ho appena finito di vedere la docu-serie su Wanna Marchi la più grande televenditrice italiana vivente non pentita di tutto quello che ha fatto… mi ricordo da ragazzina la vedevo vendere creme dimagranti prima e numeri del lotto dopo sulle tv private…sicuramente è sempre stata in grado di reinventarsi…


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di vedere la docu-serie su Wanna Marchi la più grande televenditrice italiana vivente non pentita di tutto quello che ha fatto… mi ricordo da ragazzina la vedevo vendere creme dimagranti prima e numeri del lotto dopo sulle tv private…sicuramente è sempre stata in grado di reinventarsi…


Sconvolgente che la gente le desse i soldi.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sconvolgente che la gente le desse i soldi.


Si riusciva a convincere un sacco di persone senza neanche troppa fatica… non ho mai capito come ci riuscissero madre e figlia


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Si riusciva a convincere un sacco di persone senza neanche troppa fatica… non ho mai capito come ci riuscissero madre e figlia


Le tele vendite....sono come una droga...
Inizi a vederle...poi le rivedi...ancora e ancora e ti accorgi che quella cosa è indispensabile per la tua vita...
Quando avevo mia figlia piccola durante la nottata mi sedevo disperata con lei in braccio che piangeva o si attaccava alla tetta per ore...guardavo la TV...ai tempi zero Sky...
Ho visto ore infinite di televendite...
C era questo elettrodomestico il magic bullet...
Lo spot veniva ripetuto all infinito ...
Ogni notte ..ogni notte mi dicevo...domani lo compro...
È super utile...
Al mattino per fortuna vinceva la parte razionale...
Ho resistito...ma è stata dura


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Le tele vendite....sono come una droga...
> Inizi a vederle...poi le rivedi...ancora e ancora e ti accorgi che quella cosa è indispensabile per la tua vita...
> Quando avevo mia figlia piccola durante la nottata mi sedevo disperata con lei in braccio che piangeva o si attaccava alla tetta per ore...guardavo la TV...ai tempi zero Sky...
> Ho visto ore infinite di televendite...
> ...


Ma forse non ricordi Wanna Marchi.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Le tele vendite....sono come una droga...
> Inizi a vederle...poi le rivedi...ancora e ancora e ti accorgi che quella cosa è indispensabile per la tua vita...
> Quando avevo mia figlia piccola durante la nottata mi sedevo disperata con lei in braccio che piangeva o si attaccava alla tetta per ore...guardavo la TV...ai tempi zero Sky...
> Ho visto ore infinite di televendite...
> ...


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di vedere la docu-serie su Wanna Marchi la più grande televenditrice italiana vivente non pentita di tutto quello che ha fatto… mi ricordo da ragazzina la vedevo vendere creme dimagranti prima e numeri del lotto dopo sulle tv private…sicuramente è sempre stata in grado di reinventarsi…


Ora staziona perennemente in Napo Torriani, nel bar del genero ove la figlia fa la sguattera per questo personaggio già condannato Più volte per varie truffe. La vedo spesso seduta lì di fuori a guardare nel vuoto.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Le tele vendite....sono come una droga...
> Inizi a vederle...poi le rivedi...ancora e ancora e ti accorgi che quella cosa è indispensabile per la tua vita...
> Quando avevo mia figlia piccola durante la nottata mi sedevo disperata con lei in braccio che piangeva o si attaccava alla tetta per ore...guardavo la TV...ai tempi zero Sky...
> Ho visto ore infinite di televendite...
> ...


Io preferivo “i classici dell’erotismo”. Su tele reporter. Erano comodi perché duravano mezzoretta, il tempo di un seghino.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora staziona perennemente in Napo Torriani, nel bar del genero ove la figlia fa la sguattera per questo personaggio già condannato Più volte per varie truffe. La vedo spesso seduta lì di fuori a guardare nel vuoto.


Chissà a cosa pensa… nella serie diceva di non avere sensi di colpa, di non aver fatto nulla di male, un personaggio che ha saputo sfruttare le sue capacità nei confronti dei più deboli. La definiscono precursore delle odierne influencer


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io preferivo “i classici dell’erotismo”. Su tele reporter. Erano comodi perché duravano mezzoretta, il tempo di un seghino.


Mentre allattavi????


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Regina e Giulia...mi avete sbloccato un ricordo ..nottate intere a vedermi Sex and the City o the vampire diaries.. con mia figlia sdraiata addosso...aveva le coliche di pancia e dovevo tenerla a pancia in sotto...non dormivo mai... però a ripensarci era bello


----------

